# Pumpenart & Position



## bebu (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich schon ein paar Jahre mit dem Thema Schwimmteich und hatte - obwohl ich, auch beruflich, täglich im Internet unterwegs bin - als Grundlage für meine Planung ausschließlich auf Bücher zurück gegriffen.

Ich hatte bereits mit dem Bau meines Teiches begonnen, als Freunde mich zu einem Besuch bei naturagart mitnahmen. Nach dem Besuch des Parks habe ich nach Erfahrungen gegoogelt, und bin u.a. hier im Forum gelandet.
Bei meiner Entscheidung hat mir besonders der Baubericht von Thias (mit der langzeit Zustandsabfrage) geholfen.

Ich habe dann die NG-Teichbaubücher gekauft und verschlungen.

Ich muss sagen, die NG-Bücher enthalten viele Anregungen und konkrete Ausführungsbeschreibungen, die ich in den 5 Schwimmteichbüchern die ich im Vorfeld gelesen habe, nicht fand.

Aber auch hier aus dem im Forum habe ich schon viel gelernt - obwohl ich bisher noch keinen einzigen Fachbericht gelesen habe. Die stehen aber auf der "ToDo".

Vielen Dank an alle, die Ihr Wissen hier teilen.

Ich habe im Anschluss meinen Schwimmteich nach dem NG-Prinzip umgeplant.

Nun habe ich allerdings ein Problem, bei dem mir die "Teichberater" von NG nicht helfen können / wollen.

Eine Pumpe, soll das Wasser von Ende des Filtergrabens an das gegenüber liegende Ende des Schwimmteichs pumpen. Wenn ich an dieser Stelle ausströmen lasse, würde der Schwimmteich in Hauptwindrichtung durchströmt.

Ich würde am liebsten eine 12V Pumpe einsetzen, um die ganze VDE Diskussion zu umgehen.

Lt. NG kann ich an deren 12V Pumpe jedoch nur 20m Druckleitung anschließen.
Als ich darauf zu sprechen kam den Durchmesser der Leitung zu erhöhen, bekam ich zu hören:

"Dieses ist die maximale Länge bei einem Rohrduchmesser von 4 Zoll."

Ich habe angeführt, dass ich ja bereits mit den Arbeiten begonnen hätte und schon PVC-U Rohr in DN 110 vorhanden sei. Darauf:

"Wie wollen Sie denn die Pumpe an so ein dickes Rohr anschließen?"

Ich: "Mit einem Reduzierstück."

Er: "Der maximale Durchmesser unserer Druckleitungen beträgt 2 Zoll. Punkt!"

Nachdem der Teichberater das Wort "Punkt!" aussprach, habe ich mich gefragt, ob ich mich vielleicht verhört hätte.
Ich hatte nämlich im Vorfeld ausführlich besprochen, dass ich bereits mit dem Bau begonnen hätte und auch schon einige Materialien vor Ort wären. Die ich natürlich nicht verschrotten wolle.


Nochmal konkret zu meiner Frage:

Ich benötige *ca. 39m Rohr* zu meinem "Einströmpunkt" im Schwimmteich.
Ich könnte dieses am Stück als Druckleitung verlegen,
*oder - das wäre mir viel lieber - den Pumpenschacht im Übergang ST/FG montieren*.
Dann hätte ich *ca. 10m Saug- und 29m* Druckleitung.
Die Austrittsöffnung liegt max 0,5m über dem Wasserspiegel.

Laut druckverlust.de/online-rechner
Paramter:
- der Einfachheit halber ein gerades Rohr
- Volumenstrom 10m³/h

Habe ich bei:
20m 2" Rohr einen Druckverlust von 71,75 mbar und bei
20m 4" Rohr einen Druckverlust von 2,62 mbar.

Also sollte ich doch bei ca. 40m 4" Rohr eine 12V Pumpe einsetzen können - oder habe ich etwas nicht berücksichtigt?!?

Würdet Ihr sagen, dass durch eine 4" "Saugleitung" von 10m länge genügend Wasser nachströmen würde, um eine 12000 Liter Pumpe am Übergang ST/FG zu platzieren?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Guido


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Guido, willkommen im Forum.

Ich sehe da kein Problem. Die Naturagart - Berater sind fest auf ihr System eingefahren, da gibt es kein rechts oder links. Wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, hast du bei 110 mm einen bedeutend kleineren Druckverlust. Natürlich ist es besser die Druckleitung so kurz wie möglich zu bauen. Aber ich sehe wirklich keinen Grund warum das bei dir so nicht funktionieren sollte.

Wichtig ist das die Leitung mit leichter Steigung zum Auslauf verlegt ist, damit sich keine Luftblasen im Rohr bilden können.

Alternative wäre auch noch eine 230V Pumpe in einem externen Pumpenschacht machbar, so könntest du auch eine größere Pumpe verbauen und sie mit einem Drehzahlregler betreiben.

Wie groß wird denn der Schwimmteich?


----------



## bebu (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

Der Schwimmteich soll 133m², der Filtergraben 33m² werden. Ich hatte vorher ca. 100m² ST und ca. 60m² Regenerationsbereich und wollte das System auch mit Schwerkraft betreiben. Jedoch meinten die NGs, wenn ich den Reg.Bereich 1:1 in einen Filtergraben umwandeln würde, wäre das FG-Volumen zu groß, um mit Schwerkraft zu funktionieren.

Ich bin zwar nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ich alles durch Schwerkraft zurück in den FG erhalte was ich vorher in den ST pumpe, kann aber nicht abschätzen wie sich das mit der Wassersäule auswirkt. Denn da wäre der Höhenunterschied zwischen ST und FG bei einem FG mit weniger Volumen und gleicher Pumpe natürlich größer.

Ich habe an der Grenze vom ST zum FG eine "Insel". Die besteht aus einer sechseckigen Betonwanne (schon fertig) und soll als Sitzfläche mit Lärchenholz o.ä. überdeckt werden. Hier wollte eigentlich eine 230V Pumpe aufstellen. Entweder Trocken oder in einem Pumpenschacht. Dort kommen auch schon 4" PVC-U Rohre von den Skimmerpositionen an. Allerdings habe ich in den NG-Büchern und auch hier die 230V Diskussion verfolgt und daher mehr Lust auf eine 12V Pumpe bekommen.

Auerßdem glaube ich mittlerweile, dass ein geschlossenes System mit innenliegender Zielabsaugung und Pumpenschacht sicher ist.

Daher würde ich das System nun folgender maßen umstellen:

3x Zielabsaugung mit 100er PVC-U zum Sammelschacht und von dort in den FG. Die Rohre habe ich schon, und Thias empfiehlt die auch gegenüber den 70igern von NG (hab grad auf die Schnelle gesehen, das Du das in deiner Baudoku ebenfalls empfohlen hast.)  Diesen Sammelschacht würde ich innerhalb der Teichfolie aufstellen. Also außerhalb des Sechsecks aber noch so dicht dran, dass er von der Lärchenholzabdeckung, welche über das Sechseck hinaus steht mit abgedeckt wird. Dann könnte ich die Schieber trockenen Fusses erreichen.
Am liebsten würde den Pumpenschacht (FG=>ST) so zu sagen direkt daneben stellen. Damit auch dieser vom Holzdeck des Sechsecks abgedeckt wird und gut erreichbar ist. Hierzu müßte ich jedoch ca. 10m Ansaugleitung vom Ende des FG zum Anfang (Sechseck) verlegen. *Die Frage ist, ob durch ein 4 Zoll Rohr genügen Wasser nachfließt um ein 12000l Pumpe zu versorgen.*
Da die NGs sagen, dass ich meine 3, bereits gebauten, Skimmer an Ihrem System so wie so nicht anschließen kann, würde ich diese weiterhin außerhalb (am Rand) des ST aufstellen. Über die 4 Zoll PVC-U Rohre habe ich ja bereits eine Verbindung unterhalb der Folie in das Sechseck. Außerdem habe ich schon ein weiteres 4 Zoll PVC-U Rohr aus dem Sechseck auf die andere Seite des ST liegen. Dieses würde nachher ebenfalls unterhalb der Folie liegen. Daher würde ich innerhalb des Sechsecks einen 2. Pumpenschacht aufstellen. An diesen Schacht würde ich die vorhandene Druckleitung und die Skimmer über Schieber anschließen und in den Schacht eine nass aufgestellte 2. Pumpe (frostsicher) die dann das Wasser aus dem Schacht über die Druckleitung auf die gleiche Einfaufseite befördern auf der auch das Wasser aus dem FG ankommt. Das Wasser der Skimmer (diese enthalten Bogensiebe) würde dann in den Pumpenschacht nachlaufen.
Ich hätte dann ein ZST System innerhalb des Teiches, und ein Skimmer-System außerhalb des Teiches die parallel laufen können.

Ich hoffe das war verständlich.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wichtig ist das die Leitung mit leichter Steigung zum Auslauf verlegt ist, damit sich keine Luftblasen im Rohr bilden können.



Ist das in der Druckleitung wirklich wichtig?!? Der NG Berater meine nämlich das wäre Unrelevant.

Vielen Dank

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Eigentlich kann ich es fast nicht glauben, was Teichberater so raten....

Ich mach mal Punkt.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Versuche deine Technik komplett auf eine Schwerkaftfilteranlage zu planen.

Alle Saugleitungen zentral in einen Filterkeller. 
KG 110...oder besser KG 125..
In eine Standrohrkammer..
Ohne Schieber..die braucht man nicht.
Alle Saugleitungen müssen zugleich funktionieren.
Wer links zuschiebert, damit rechts der Skimmer funktioniert...hat was falsch gemacht. ...ich auch mal..

Filterkeller schön Platz lassen...

Luftheber ist unbeliebt bei Teichberatern...zu sparsam..verschleissarm....wartungsarm den baut man nur 1x..

Gepumpte Filtertechnik rechnet sich da besser über die Jahre....nicht für den Schwämme knetenden Kunden. 
​


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Der Luftheber drückt das Wasser in eine letzte " Lufthebereinblaskammer".

Von der gehen alle Rückläufe zental ab.
Zum Teil gerne über den Pflanzenfilterteich.
Zuviel Strömung ist da nicht gut.
Deswegen teilt man den Rücklaufstom des mech. gereinigten Wassers  auf.

Die Größe des Pflanzenfilterteiches hat nichts zu tun mit Schwerkraft....
Entscheidend ist hier nur die Vermeidung von hydr. Engpässen und Förderhöhe der Pumpen.....weil die kostet.Energie....dauerhaft.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Filterkeller..Luftheber...DinVDE...

Lässt sich unter Beachtung der Vorschriften sauber bauen.
Bauliche Trennung...Abstände ...Elektroinstallation vom Fachmann.

Es wird da gerne die Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.......na klar...alles verboten.
Nur doof, wenn man selber Pumpenschächte für 230V Pumpen verkauft..und einiges mehr.....

Auch klar, dass gepumpte Filtertechnik liebers verkauft wird....


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Saug und Rücklaufleitungen in Schwerkraft dürfen keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben. Sich dort sammelnde Luftblasen machen das Rohr dicht..tot.

Auch dieses Experiment habe ich durch.

Ein Bogen nach unten ist OK.
Ansonsten immer mit Gefälle in eine Richtung verlegen.
Bevorzugt mit Flussrichtung ansteigend.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

Sind Deine PVCU 4 Zoll Rohre für Erdeinbau geeignet?
Wenn nicht..besser KG 125.....in PVC orange oder noch besser in PP grün verlegen. KG 2000 System.

Todsicher PEHD Trinkwasserrohr mit Schweissmuffen.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Todsicher PEHD Trinkwasserrohr mit Schweißmuffen.


Dem ist so. Ist nach stand der Technik derzeit die beste Druckleitung. Bei laminaren Strömungen ist es Sinnvoll die Leitung mit einer minimalen Steigung zum Auslaufpunk zu verlegen, damit mögliche Luftblasen sich nicht irgendwo sammeln können und den Querschnitt durch die entstandene Blase verringern.

Persönlich würde ich bestimmt auch so was machen, weil ich zugriff auf Muffenschweißcomputer habe.

Ich hätte aber auch mit PVC-Leitungen keine Probleme.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Guido,
Deine Rechnung mit dem Druckverlust ist richtig. Es ist nicht "schädlich", über eine Reduktion in Dein 100er KG zu pumpen, ganz wie Roland (Trampelkraut) schon geschrieben hat. Thorstens Überlegungen sind sicherlich richtig, doch hätte ich nicht solche Bedenken hinsichtlich der Verrohrung. 
Mögliche Differenzen in den Wasserständen kannst Du übrigens auch mit dem Druckverlustrechner abschätzen (bzw. berechnen).
Zwei Kammern zum FG sind kein Problem (dann auch mit zwei Pumpen); ich würde lieber nur eine Kammer bauen (egal, ob Sammler innerhalb Teich, oder Deine Insel). Wenn Du die Saugleitungen per Zugschieber einregelst, dann kannst Du mit dem niedrigeren Wasserstand in der Kammer die Skimmer treiben. Die dazu nötige Höhendifferenz ist nicht sehr hoch (10 cm?), und kostet nur unbedeutend Pumpenleistung.


----------



## bebu (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

vielen Dank für Diese Explosion an Kommentaren!

Ich möchte jedoch vorweg schicken, dass ich das Thema - glaube ich zumindest - anders angehe als das was ich von Dir weiß.
Habe den Post von Kreuzi gelesen. Bzgl. der Wartung bin ich bei Ihm.

Mir geht es in erster Linie um den Teich im Garten. Das Schwimmen ist sekundär. Natürlich möchte ich trotzdem einigermaßen klares Wasser, aber vor allem ein Wartungsarmes System und da sind, zumindest in meiner Vorstellung, mechanische Filter nicht das Mittel der Wahl. Falls die Vermutung falsch ist, lasse mich aber gerne belehren.

Ich habe 2 Sechsecke unterhalb meiner Freisitze betoniert. Sechsecke deshalb, da ich ursprünglich für beide einen runden Aufbau geplant hatte. Ein Freisitz ist nun rechteckig geworden das Sechseck war da aber schon fertig. 

Das eine liegt an am Damm zwischen ST und FG. Die eine Hälfte grenzt an den ST/FG die andere würde vom Ufergraben umschlossen. So dass eine Art Insel entsteht. 
Der minimale Durchmesser dieses Sechsecks (parallele Seiten) beträgt ca. 2m. 

Das andere auf der anderen Seite des ST so zu sagen am Teicheinlauf. Beide sind mit oben genanter PVC-U Leitung verbunden.
Es ist zu einem Drittel vom Wasser des ST umgeben, die restlichen 2/3 liegen an "Land".
Der Durchmesser diese Sechsecks beträgt ca. 2,5m zwischen den parallelen Wänden.
Beide Sechsecke sind ca. 80 cm tief.

Sofern es möglich ist die Technik hier sinnvoll unter zu bringen, würde ich mich damit beschäftigen und ggf. einen Einbau zumindest vorbereiten.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Versuche deine Technik komplett auf eine Schwerkaftfilteranlage zu planen.


Habe davon schon gehört. Wo gibt es eine gute Beschreibung?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> In eine Standrohrkammer..


Kenne ich nicht, wie ist die Funktion?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ohne Schieber..die braucht man nicht


Wie regelt man ohne Schieber?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Gepumpte Filtertechnik rechnet sich da besser über die Jahre....nicht für den Schwämme knetenden Kunden.


Schämme kneten will ich auf keinen Fall.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Saug und Rücklaufleitungen in Schwerkraft dürfen keinen geschlossenen Bogen nach oben haben. Sich dort sammelnde Luftblasen machen das Rohr dicht..tot.


*Das ist schon klar und damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt:
Die Aussage des NG Mitarbeiters bezog sich auf die Druckleitung hinter der Pumpe!*



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Sind Deine PVCU 4 Zoll Rohre für Erdeinbau geeignet?


Ich dachte das sei PVC-U generell. Hatte das zumindest mit der Sani-Firma bei der ich Sie gekauft habe so besprochen. Sie sind allerdings nicht UV beständig.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn nicht..besser KG 125.....in PVC orange oder noch besser in PP grün verlegen. KG 2000 System.


Ich habe PVC-U gewählt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass KG-Rohr auf Grund der Gummidichtung nicht für Druckleitungen taugt.
Stimmt das nicht???
Das PVC-U war deutlich teuerer - da hätte ich auch KG 2000 nehmen können.
Bekommt das KG ein Problem mit dem Wasserdruck, wenn es unterhalb der Teichfolie liegt, oder warum KG 2000?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Todsicher PEHD Trinkwasserrohr mit Schweissmuffen.


Dafür benötigt man IMHO ein spezielle Schweißgeräte?!? Teuer ???

Vielen Dank schon mal

Guido


----------



## bebu (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Rolf,



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Zwei Kammern zum FG sind kein Problem (dann auch mit zwei Pumpen); ich würde lieber nur eine Kammer bauen (egal, ob Sammler innerhalb Teich, oder Deine Insel). Wenn Du die Saugleitungen per Zugschieber einregelst, dann kannst Du mit dem niedrigeren Wasserstand in der Kammer die Skimmer treiben. Die dazu nötige Höhendifferenz ist nicht sehr hoch (10 cm?), und kostet nur unbedeutend Pumpenleistung.



Die 2 Kammer Version hat den Vorteil, dass ich keinen Foliendruchbruch erstellen muß.
1. Die Skimmer stehen "neben" dem Teich. Der Pegel wird durch eine "Klappe" geregelt.
    Die Rohre liegen unter der Folie und gehen direkt in das Secheck.
    Das Rohr zum Einlauf geht vom FG Sechseck zum Einflauf-Sechseck, und von dort "oberirdisch" in den Teich.
2. Das ZST System liegt komplett innerhalb des Teichs.

Vorteil:

Ich muß die Teichfolie an keiner Stelle durchstoßen.
Wenn kein "Gemüse" auf der Oberfläche schwimmt, kann ich die Skimmerpumpe abschalten.
Laut NG würde man bei 3 Sedimentfallen max. einen Skimmer am Filtergraben betreiben können. Das Schwerkraftsystem würde nicht ausreichen um meine Skimmer mit anzuschließen.
Oder meinst Du das geht doch?!?

Vielen Dank & einen schönen Abend

Guido

P.S. Wie siehst Du das mit der 100er "Saugleitung" durch den FG. Geht das bei einer 12000l Pumpe.


----------



## ThorstenC (20. Aug. 2017)

KG Rohr mit den Muffendichtungen hat bei Erdeinbau dass es sich bei geringen Setzungen des Erdreiches schieben oder ziehen kann.

Starr verklebtes PVC Rohr kann reissen.
Deswegen meine Frage,  ob dieses Rohr für den Erdeinbau zugelassen ist.
Ich kenne dieses PVC U nur für Installationen in Räumen.
Das grüne PP KG 2000 ist.druckfester als das orangefarbe KG aus PVC und hat doppelte Dichtlippen.

Der maximale Druck, den diese an unseren Teichen missbräuchlich verwendeten KG Rohren ist die dort jeweils anstehende Wassersäule.
Bei einem 2m tiefen Teich 0.2bar.

Mir ist kein Forenfall  bekannt, wo die Dichtungen total versagte.
Korrekten Einbau und Probe füllen der Rohre vor dem Folieneinbau vorausgesetzt.
Ich pers. hatte einmal eine leicht tropfende Verbindung im Filterkeller.
Das lag an den feinen Gussnähten aussen an den Formstücken.
Diese kann man leicht entgraten.

Wie schon geschrieben.....irgendwo Saugleitungen zuschiebern, damit irgendwo ein für direkten Pumpenanschluss vom 
Hersteller vorgesehener Skimmer zutschelt..sind Planungs und Baufehler.... 

Das hatte ich auch einmal. ...

Deswegen kann man ohne Schieber planen und bauen..wenn Anzahl und Dimension der Verrohrung zu dem Filter, der Pumpenförderleistung und den Rücklaufrohren passt.

Standrohrkammer ist nur eine einfache Kiste.
Dort gehen am Boden z.B. alle Saugleitungen rein...und stehen etwas innn über. So kann man für Wartungszecke einfach kurze KG Rohre mit der Muffe rüberschieben.

Im Normalbetrieb alle Rohre offen...alle BA und Skimmer saugen zugleich.

Der Pflanzenfilterteich kann sinnvoller Weise hinter dem Filter und Pumpen betrieben werden.....

Also ähnlich wie eine Teichbaufirma in ihrwm Park...wo die Beiden Trommelfilter auf dem Steg stehe...
Auch nett der Kommentar im Katakog zu den TF...Sediment und Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser entfernen....

Inwiefern Deine jetzigen Bauleistungen noch passen oder geändert werden können..kannst nur Du entscheiden.

Mein Tip aus eigener Erfahrung: auf das Bauchgefühl hören.
Ich habe es einmal nicht gemacht....und wider besseren Bauchgefühls 3 Saugleitungen KG 110 in ein KG 125 geführt.
Wegen mitten im Bau...Umkehr von einem Filterprinzips, wo alles angesaugte im Pflanzenfilterteich kompostiert wird....und wo ich immer 2 der 6 Saugstellen hätte abschiebern müssen.....


----------



## mitch (20. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Guido,

ich glaube ein paar Fotos wären ganz hilfreich um deine Baustelle besser verstehen zu können.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> In eine Standrohrkammer..
> Ohne Schieber..die braucht man nicht.





bebu schrieb:


> Wie regelt man ohne Schieber?


So weit ich weiß, geht das auch nicht mit Standrohren.



bebu schrieb:


> Ich habe PVC-U gewählt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass KG-Rohr auf Grund der Gummidichtung nicht für Druckleitungen taugt. Stimmt das nicht???


Du hast Recht. Druckleitungen, welche also direkt durch eine richtige Pumpe betrieben werden, sollten aus PVC-Druckrohr und nicht aus KG-Rohr gebaut werden. Hängt sicherlich aber auch vom tatsächlichen Volumenstrom ab, der nachher durch das Rohr geschoben wird. Wenn die KG-Rohre nicht ordentlich gesichert sind, kann es sie schon auseinander drücken.

Bei den Grundleitungen, also die vom Bodenablauf und Skimmer zum Filter gehen, sieht das etwas anders. Da funktioniert das mit KG-Rohren durchaus.


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2017)

Guten Morgen,

ganz schön rege Diskussionen seit gestern hier. Ich denke man sollte bei 3 Bodenabsaugungen und 3 Skimmern auch mal über den benötigten Flow nachdenken. Da wird die 12 000l/h Pumpe nicht ausreichen damit alles so funktioniert wie es soll. Jetzt ist es unter Umständen noch möglich Änderungen in der Verrohrung vorzunehmen. Auch wenn du deinen Teich eigentlich techniklos betreiben willst, würde ich so bauen das ich diese bei Bedarf problemlos nachrüsten kann.

Einen mechanischen Vorfilter der den Grobschmutz ausfiltert würde ich auf jeden Fall gleich mit einbauen.

So, in 2 Stunden fahre ich jetzt erstmal für 10 Tage in Urlaub.  Bin gespannt wie es hier weitergeht.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich hatte es "befürchtet". Viele neue Infos.. ;-)

Das ist natürlich schön, da ich Fehler gerne von vorn herein vermeiden möchte, jedoch hatte ich endlich einen Plan, von dem ich dachte, er funktioniert.
Außerdem wollte ich heute baggern, und nur noch kurz den besten Standort für meinen Pumpenschacht abklären, da ich diesen beim Baggern berücksichtigen muss.
Nun ertappe ich mich dabei, wie ich nach Luftheber google ;-)

Der Teich liegt direkt am Haus, und wenn ich das Luftheberprinzip richtig verstehe, dann benötige ich ausschließlich Druckluft zum pumpen.
Der Vorteil wäre also, dass ich im Keller eine "Teichluftpumpe" aufstellen könnten, und den Druckschlauch in mein Sechseck verlege. Ich könnte also pumpen ohne irgend eine Art von Strom direkt am Teich zu benötigen und hätte die Pumpe im Haus stehen. Die Kelleraufstellung hatte ich mal für eine herkömmliche 230V Pumpe überlegt, jedoch auf Grund der "Wassereinbuch-Gefahr" bei Undichtigkeit direkt wieder verworfen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Korrekten Einbau und Probe füllen der Rohre vor dem Folieneinbau vorausgesetzt.


D.h. die Rohre würden unter der Teichfolie liegen?!?
Demnach würde ich doch einen Foliendurchbruch benötigen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man ohne Schieber planen und bauen..wenn Anzahl und Dimension der Verrohrung zu dem Filter, der Pumpenförderleistung und den Rücklaufrohren passt.


In meinen Fall hätte ich 6x KG 110 (3x Skimmer und 3x ZST) was bräuchte ich denn da für eine Pumpenförderleistung.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Pflanzenfilterteich kann sinnvoller Weise hinter dem Filter und Pumpen betrieben werden.....


Das hätte, so wie ich das sehe, aber folgende Nachteile:

Es kommen keine Nährstoffe mehr zu den Pflanzen (die sind ja bereits im Filter geblieben).
Ich muß ständig Filter reinigen. Das ist genau das, was ich absolut nicht möchte. Wenn das 2-3 mal im Jahr ist, wäre das o.k. Aber damit werde ich ja wohl nicht hinkommen - oder?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Inwiefern Deine jetzigen Bauleistungen noch passen oder geändert werden können..kannst nur Du entscheiden.



Das fällt mir schwer. Ich bräuchte vermutlich ein paar Tage um mich soweit einzulesen, dass ich absehen könnte, wieviel Platz die von Dir vorgeschlagene Anlage benötigt.

Was ich direkt bieten könnte wären die genauen Maße (habe ich grad nochmal nachgemessen):
Sechseck FG:
2,2m zwischen den parallelen Wänden und 96cm tief (Innenmaß)
Sechseck Einlauf:
2,7m zwischen den parallelen Wänden und 82cm tief (Innenmaß)


Ich hänge ein Bild meines Planes an, und würde es am liebsten folgender Maßen angehen:

Den Teich nach NG-System bauen. Das funktioniert ja anscheinend bei vielen gut (siehe Thias).
Für den Fall, dass mir die Wasserqualität bezogen auf die Sicht nicht ausreicht. Beim Bau direkt eine möglich Nachrüstung der von Thorsten beschriebenen Technik soweit vorsehen, dass ohne Großbaustelle umgestellt werden kann. Wenn möglich innerhalb eines oder beider Sechsecke.
Falls möglich schon jetzt Luftheber einsetzen - wird aber wohl nur bedingt gehen...

Daher wäre mir sehr geholfen, wenn Ihr mir erstmal folgende Infos geben könntet bzw. sagen würdet ob das soweit o.k. ist:

Skimmer (im Plan voilett):

Die Verrohrung für 2 meiner Skimmer (an der Terrasse) liegt bereits. Diese würde ich weiter verwenden. PVC-U 4". Bzgl. des Absackens habe ich keine Bedenken. Zum einen habe ich den Boden darunter mit dem Frosch verdichtet. Zum anderen liegen sie in ca. 50cm tiefe. Bekommen also keinen großen Druck von oben.
Den 3. Skimmer (am ST Wall) würde ich dann mit 4" KG Rohr anschließen - da preiswerter.
Die Skimmerrohre enden innerhalb des FG Sechsecks.
ggf. könnte ich, da ich ja schon im Sechseck bin, einen Luftheber einsetzten?!?
Das Wasser wird von dort über das ST Sechseck zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Auch dieses Rohr ist bereits verlegt 1 x 4" PVC-U (violett). Das geht zwar unter dem Teich her, liegt aber auf "gewachsenem" Boden. Sollte also nicht nachgeben...
Zielsaugtechnik (im Plan Orange und Gelb):

Ich würde 3 Bodenabläufe verwenden (orange). (Oder besser noch mehr?)
Diese schließe ich mit 4" KG Rohr (orange) an einen Sammelschacht (orange). der sich noch innerhalb des ST direkt am Sechseck befindet an.
Vom Sammelschacht gehe ich mit einem Rohr (Durchmesser?) in den Filtergraben (_*nicht im Plan eingezeichnet!*_).
Vom Filterteichende mit einem KG Rohr (gelb) (Durchmesser?) zurück zum Sechseck in einen Pumpenschacht (gelb). Dieser befindet sich, genau wie der Sammelschacht (orange), innerhalb der Folie direkt am Sechseck.
Das mit dem Lufheber wird hier wohl nicht gehen?!? Daher nach möglichkeit ein Niedervolt Pumpe.
Vom Pumpenschacht (gelb) zum oberen Bacheinlauf in den ST mit 4" PVC-U Rohr (gelb).
Der Vorteil dieser Verrohrung wäre, dass ich:

im Falle einer späteren Nachrüstung, die ankommenden Rohre ohne große Bauarbeiten zur weiteren "Verwurstung" in das Sechseck bekommen könnte. Dazu müsste ich "lediglich":
Druchbruch in der Betonwand des Sechsecks erstellen
Foliendruchbuch erstellen
ankommendes Rohr verlängern
evtl. würde es auch reichen ein großes Rohr vom ZST Sammelschacht in das Sechseck zu legen.
Dazu wäre es natürlich super, wenn der Platz im FG Sechseck ausreichen würde, um "Thorstens Technik" zu verwenden. 

zur Zeit keinerlei Foliendruchbruch habe. ZST bleibt im Teich. Skimmer bleiben draußen.
Soweit meine aktuellen Überlegungen.

Viiiielen Dank schonmal

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

3BA in KG 125. Diese KG 125 passen mit der zacky Idee den Rohranschluss der BA rauf.
Position der BA passt.

Die BA haben praktisch einen Flanschanpressring.
Dort wird also in  die Folie ein  Loch geschnitten.
Ist aber unspektakulär. 

Somit liegen die 3 BA Rohre unter der Folie.

Skimmer würde ich auf 2. reduzieren jeweils im kleinen und großen Teichabteil.
Ebenfalls per Folienflansch durch.
Da kann man Rohrskimmer aufstecken.

Jetzt sind die Skimmerrohre ebenfalls unter der Folie.

Platz für das ganze Filter und Pumpengedöns ist in dem großen Achteck.
Ich pers. würde das ganze Achteck versuchen für den ggf. späteren Filtereinbau frei zu halten.
Weil dort ja sowieso eine rechteckige Terrasse rüberkommt.....bau an auf Rechteck.

So erhältst Du eine Kammer vor und hinter dem Achteck.
Die eine Kammer wird die Kammer mit den ankommenden Saugleitungen und Standrohren.
Diese Kammer muss nicht so tief sein..1m max.

Von dieser Kammer geht es dann per Kernbohrung in das Achteck.
Dort ist dann Platz....je nach Wunsch....für einen aut. Filter TF..EBF oder auch erst Eigenkreationen.
Grosse Absetzkammer mit Bürsten...Vortex..

Luftheber...der muss ausreichend sein für 5 Saugstellen und ca. 50m3/h.
LH Steigrohr KG 200 ca. 2m lang passt mit einer Secoh 80 oder Thomas 80. 
So ca. 70W stehen dann an....dann ziehen Skimmer und BA zugleich.

Die 2. Kammer dort neben dem Seckseck.
Dort drückt der LH rein.
Und dort gehen die Rückläufe weg.
Vielleicht ein KG 160 mittig zum Pflanzenfilter...an der Folie in 2 KG 125 aufgeteilt wegen der billigeren Flansche.
Und noch 2..3 KG 125 direkt in den ST.
So dass zwei Kreiselströmungen entstehen.
Das funktioniert bei mir auch gut.
Mein Teich geht ja auch ums Eck...

Den LH kannst Du aus einem KG 500 Schachtrohr neben dem Achteck stellen.
Dort kommt der LH rein.
ZULÄUFE durch Schachtboden...2x KG 200 oder 3x KG 160 aus dem Achteck.

Viele Filter TF..bauen ca. 20cm über der Wasserlinie auf. Ggf. gleich bei Planung und Bau des FK bei achten.

Elektroinstallation in diesem abgeschlossenen Filterkeller immer oberhalb der Wasserlinie anbringen.
Da sind 20cm Platz. Es passt dort ebenso die Luftpumpe rein. Steckdose  etc. auch im FK an der vom Teich entfernten Wand mit mehr als 2m Abstand.

Unterverteilung am Besten ausserhalb Keller im Schuppen..Haus..FI..Erdung..Überspannungsschutz


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Form und Stufen...

Im Schwimmteil reichen -30 und -60 cm.
Mehr Stufen rauben Platz ohne Ende.
Von -60 runter auf den Boden.

Wird vermörtelt?
Folie ist extrem rutschig später. 
Da sind Stufen wenig hilfreich.

Im Filterteich ebenfalls-30 als flachste Stufen. ...

Wollt ihr unter der Brücke durchschwimmen?
Dann muss die einen hohen Bogen machen....oder sie stört..oder dort kommen noch Pflanzzonen rein.

Was sagen hier die Fachleute zu PVC U und Erdeinbau...Roland.....
Ggf. umtauschen auf KG 2000...
Unter der Folie kein Risiko eingehen.

Wasserdruck...in dem von Dir errechneten Beispiel erhöht sich der Wasserdruck in dem gepumpten Rohr um 2mbar...zuzüglich der Wassersäule im Rohr..bei z.B. 70cm auf eben 72cm....


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Das hätte, so wie ich das sehe, aber folgende Nachteile:
> 
> Es kommen keine Nährstoffe mehr zu den Pflanzen (die sind ja bereits im Filter geblieben).
> Ich muß ständig Filter reinigen. Das ist genau das, was ich absolut nicht möchte. Wenn das 2-3 mal im Jahr ist, wäre das o.k. Aber damit werde ich ja wohl nicht hinkommen - oder?



zu 1. - nein, sehe ich anders, denn im Filter wird ja einerseits nur der grobe Schmutz, wie Algen & Blätter abgefangen und ggf. gleich automatisiert entsorgt - und andererseits, wenn eine biologische Filterung vorhanden ist, werden die sog. Nährstoffe (Schadstoffe) in Fisch- & Pflanzen-verträgliche Stoffe/Substanzen umgewandelt. Wenn man dann das umgewandelte und aufbereite Wasser über den Filterteich/Filtergraben/Pflanzenfilterteich zurück in den Kreislauf schickt (auch nur als Bypasslösung), kann ein Teil dieser Nährstoffe gleich von den Pflanzen aufgenommen werden.

zu 2. Je nach Filter und insbesondere Vorfilter, ist hier sicherlich Reinigungsbedarf gegeben, denn der abgefangene Schmutz und evtl. auch Bakterienabrieb setzt sich dann im Filter ab und sollte je nach anfallenden Schmutz regelmäßig entfernt werden.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

vielen Dank für die Infos und Dein Engagement, jedoch leben wir, glaube ich, in 2 verschiedenen "Teichwelten"!

Wie bereits mehrfach beschrieben, möchte ich einen Teich mit möglichst wenig Wartungsaufwand - sprich Technik. Das so etwas funktionieren kann, hat Thias in seiner Teichdoku bestätigt. Er hat, soweit ich weiß, auch ohne Filtertechnik eine gute Sichtweite.
Auch der Teich von Roland kommt mit kleinen Filtern aus und funktioniert. Bei Kreuzi sieht es ja jetzt anscheinend ebenfalls gut aus.

Ich habe diese 2 Beton Sechsecke fertig. Diese waren von Anfang an ausschließlich dafür vorgesehen eine eventuell notwendige Technik zu beherbergen. Nach Rolands Bildern zu urteilen würde ich seine Technik bereits in das kleinere der Beiden bequem einbauen können. 
Wenn ich für Deine Technik auf beide Sechsecke aufteilen kann und sie dafür z.B. mit einer zusätzlichen Leitung, DN160 oder ähnlich, verbunden werden müßten würde ich das natürlich, für den Fall, dass ich Deine Technik nachrüsten muss, machen. 

Wie ebenfalls geschrieben, habe ich sowohl die Skimmer als auch ihre Verrohrung fertig aufgebaut. Für diese Skimmer muß ich die Folie nicht durchbrechen, und die Rohre kommen bereichs in dem kleineren Sechseck an. Ich möchte diese Arbeiten ebenfalls nicht wieder abreißen. 
Nur 2 der 3 Skimmer einzusetzten wäre mir egal, aber dann wäre es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller, wenn ich alle 3 Skimmer anschließe und probiere, welche der 3 Skimmer am besten liegen.

Warum ich für die Bodenabsaugungen die Folie am Teichboden, also der Stelle, die ich bei einem Leck am schlechtesten erreichen kann druchbrechen soll, leuchtet mir nicht ein. Ich kann doch genau so gut 125 KG-Rohr innerhalb des Teiches in einer Mulde verlegen, die ich nachher verschließe. So wie es NG mit ihren 70iger Rohren macht. Den Durchbruch kann ich dann auch in 50cm Tiefe machen. Wenn dann mal was undicht ist, komme ich wenigstens einiger maßen gut heran.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Je nach Filter und insbesondere Vorfilter, ist hier sicherlich Reinigungsbedarf gegeben, denn der abgefangene Schmutz und evtl. auch Bakterienabrieb setzt sich dann im Filter ab und sollte je nach anfallenden Schmutz regelmäßig entfernt werden.




Wie gesagt: Wenn das 2-3 mal im Jahr ist, wäre das o.k. Aber damit werde ich ja wohl nicht hinkommen - oder?


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Bevor es im Eifer des Gefechts untergeht nochmal meine Bitte von oben (Zu einem Teil hat Thorsten ja schon seine Meinung abgegeben):
Wie gesagt, zusätzliche Rohre verlegen, Querschnitte vergrößern, alles kein Problem. Aber ich möchte nicht alles Abreißen und tagelangen Bauarbeiten für Eventualitäten ausführen...

Mir wäre sehr geholfen, wenn Ihr mir erstmal folgende Infos geben könntet bzw. sagen würdet ob das soweit o.k. ist:

Skimmer (im Plan voilett):

Die Verrohrung für 2 meiner Skimmer (an der Terrasse) liegt bereits. Diese würde ich weiter verwenden. PVC-U 4". Bzgl. des Absackens habe ich keine Bedenken. Zum einen habe ich den Boden darunter mit dem Frosch verdichtet. Zum anderen liegen sie in ca. 50cm tiefe. Bekommen also keinen großen Druck von oben.
Den 3. Skimmer (am ST Wall) würde ich dann mit 4" KG Rohr anschließen - da preiswerter.
Die Skimmerrohre enden innerhalb des FG Sechsecks.
ggf. könnte ich, da ich ja schon im Sechseck bin, einen Luftheber einsetzten?!?
Das Wasser wird von dort über das ST Sechseck zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Auch dieses Rohr ist bereits verlegt 1 x 4" PVC-U (violett). Das geht zwar unter dem Teich her, liegt aber auf "gewachsenem" Boden. Sollte also nicht nachgeben...
Zielsaugtechnik (im Plan Orange und Gelb):

Ich würde 3 Bodenabläufe verwenden (orange). (Oder besser noch mehr?)
Diese schließe ich mit 4" KG Rohr (orange) an einen Sammelschacht (orange). der sich noch innerhalb des ST direkt am Sechseck befindet an.
Vom Sammelschacht gehe ich mit einem Rohr (Durchmesser?) in den Filtergraben (_*nicht im Plan eingezeichnet!*_).
Vom Filterteichende mit einem KG Rohr (gelb) (Durchmesser?) zurück zum Sechseck in einen Pumpenschacht (gelb). Dieser befindet sich, genau wie der Sammelschacht (orange), innerhalb der Folie direkt am Sechseck.
Das mit dem Lufheber wird hier wohl nicht gehen?!? Daher nach möglichkeit ein Niedervolt Pumpe.
Vom Pumpenschacht (gelb) zum oberen Bacheinlauf in den ST mit 4" PVC-U Rohr (gelb).
Der Vorteil dieser Verrohrung wäre, dass ich:

im Falle einer späteren Nachrüstung, die ankommenden Rohre ohne große Bauarbeiten zur weiteren "Verwurstung" in das Sechseck bekommen könnte. Dazu müsste ich "lediglich":
Druchbruch in der Betonwand des Sechsecks erstellen
Foliendruchbuch erstellen
ankommendes Rohr verlängern
evtl. würde es auch reichen ein großes Rohr vom ZST Sammelschacht in das Sechseck zu legen.
Dazu wäre es natürlich super, wenn der Platz im FG Sechseck ausreichen würde, um "Thorstens Technik" zu verwenden.

zur Zeit keinerlei Foliendruchbruch habe. ZST bleibt im Teich. Skimmer bleiben draußen.
Soweit meine aktuellen Überlegungen.

Viiiielen Dank schonmal

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Bei mir entsorgt der TF automatisch einen großen Eimer voll Biomasse pro Woche.
Wenn der Schmutz sich im Pflanzenfilter absetzen würde....wäre dieser schnell ein Sanierungsfall...
Das war auch so mit nur 3 Koi.

Absetzkammern...Bürstenfilter muss man je nach Filtergrösse und Volumen wöchentlich reinigen...Schieber auf reicht ggf..
Deswegen ist ja die Anwendung von TF oder EBF so voran geschritten...und es gibt preislich attraktive Systeme wie die PP Serie.

In Verbindung mit einem LH sehe es sehr entspannt mit der Wartung oder Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit...

So alle 7 Tage ziehe ich den Schieber der Biokammer kurz.
Der Schmoddereimerinhalt wird in den Beeten untergegraben.
Das wars.....

Den Rest erledigt der TF.
So ca. 100W benötige ich zum Betrieb am Teich. Ohne UV. Die ist jetzt schon ein paar Wochen aus...

Es muss ja kein TF oder EBF sein.
Absetzkammer für das grobe..statischer __ Hel-X Filter...
probieren im Sechseck was geht...

Hauptsache im Teich ist die Verrohrung fertig...und man hat dort Ruhe...

MrDD hier im Forum hat glaube ich nur Absetzkammern und LH am Schwimmteich.
Sascha 696 auch keinen TF...

Es gibt hier wirklich gute Dokus, wo auch Fehler zu sehen sind, die man sich sparen kann


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Du versuchst immernoch an der Filterabfolge Schwimmteich-ZST-Filterteich-Pumpe festzuhalten.
Das wird nicht zum Betrieb aller Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren.
Aus mehreren Gründen....

Pro Saugstelle 10m3/h....bei 3 wären das 30m3/h.
Suche Dir schoneinmal die Preise raus für 12V Pumpen.....
Abschiebern eingebauter Saugleitungen ist sinnfrei....
Durch den Filterteich rauscht dann das ganze Pumpvolumen durch...das ist zum absetzen des feinen Sedimentes kontraproduktiv.....je nach Größe und Länge des FT...
Viel Spaß beim Entfernen des Schmodders aus dem FT in ein paar Jahren.
Zudem werden dadurch keine festen Nährstoffe aus dem Teich entfernt, sondern diese werden kompostiert....ich kann mich noch an Beiträge in einem Nachbarforum erinnern..... braunes Wasser...Vermutung des Chefbiologen : Huminsäuren.....

Warum erst provisorisch bauen, obwohl es einfacher geht?

Den Teich ablassen, Folie zurück. ..Rohre neu verlegen??


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Ich bin gerade im Urlaub...und schreibe nur am Handy...kann nicht so komfortabel auf  Fragen eingehen.

Man kann durchaus mehrere Saueitungen in eine Kiste zusammenführen und dann mit einem dicken Rohr weitergehen
Es  verbirgt sich aber immer das Risiko eines Engpasses wie bei mir mit allen Konsequenzen.

Theoretisch kann man 3 x KG 110 in ein KG 160 führen.
Praktisch kann es je nach Rohrlängen etc. zu Engpässen kommen...
Deswegen die Empfehlung mit allen Rohren in eine zentrale Sammelkammer ausserhalb des Sechsecks.
Du hast ja noch Platz unterhalb der zukünftigen Terrasse.
Das freie Sechseck selber würde ich nur für den eigentlichen Filter freihalten.
Deswegen auch die Idee den LH ebenfalls im KG 500Schacht neben dem Sechseck einzubuddeln.
Da siehst Du später nur den runden Schachtdeckel.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke, dass Du das mit der Handy Tastatur auf dich nimmst. Ich hätte vermutlich schon lange aufgegeben...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du versuchst immernoch an der Filterabfolge Schwimmteich-ZST-Filterteich-Pumpe festzuhalten.
> Das wird nicht zum Betrieb aller Saugstellen zugleich funktionieren.



Das stimmt nicht ganz.
ZST geht in meinen Plan in den FG. 
Die Skimmer (in denen je ein Bogensieb ist) über eine 2. Pumpe im Sammler direkt zurück in den ST.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen die Empfehlung mit allen Rohren in eine zentrale Sammelkammer ausserhalb des Sechsecks.


Hätte ich ja "fast". Lediglich der Skimmer-Sammler steht noch im Sechseck. Den könnte ich zur Not auch noch außerhalb positionieren.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das freie Sechseck selber würde ich nur für den eigentlichen Filter freihalten.


Die Sechsecke sind im Prinzip komplett frei. Die hatte ich ja auch für evtl. "Erweiterungen" angelegt. Das FG Sechseck beherbergt lediglich den Skimmer-Sammler. Den könnte ich, wie gesagt, zur Not auch noch außerhalb positionieren. Dann wäre auch das komplett leer.

*Ich möchte nur ungern an das ST-Sechseck, da die Rohre, die ich bisher verlegt habe, schon im FG-Sechseck enden. Dann kann alles, was bisher fertig ist, so bleiben. *
Ich glaube, dass ich auch so einen Selbstbau Trommelfilter wie den von Roland in dem Sechseck unterbringen könnte. Nur fehlt mir ein Überblick was maximal alles nötig ist, und wieviel Platz die einzelnen Komponenten benötigen...

Außerdem möchte ich gerne eine Flussrichtung in Haupt-Windrichtung, und die erreiche ich, wenn ich am ST-Sechseck einströme.
Wenn dort die Filter wären, müßte ich vom FG-Sechseck zum ST-Sechseck, dort durch die Filter und wieder zurück zum Filtergraben um dann vom Ende des Filtergrabes wieder zum ST-Sechseck zu gehen...


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2017)

Darf man fragen was das für Skimmer sind?
Denn je nach Typ brauchen sie unterschiedliche mindestmengen.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Das ist eine Eigenkreation. Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, wievel Wasser sie benötigen.
Grundfläche 40x60cm und 80cm hoch.
Anschluß für ein 4" Rohr unten an der Seite.
Einlassöffnung auf voller Breite (40cm) und 10cm hoch.
Wasserstandschwankungen werden durch eine Klappe ausgeglichen, die durch einen Schwimmer betätigt wird.

Funktion:
Klappe ist geschlossen.
Das Wasser im Skimmer wird durch Schwerkraft geleert.
Wenn das Bogensieb frei ist, senkt sich der Schwimmer und öffnet die Klappe.
Das Wasser läuft über das Bogensieb.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Guido.

Wie ich so rauslese, hast Du ja eigentlich schon alles an Rohrleitungen für den Abtransport und die Rückführung fertig. Es sind 3 Sedimentfallen und zwei Eigenbauskimmer die dem FIAP-System ähnlich scheinen. Du willst das ganze Wasser von den Ansaugstellen letztendlich über den Filtergraben führen und so von groben Schmutz befreien und gleichzeitig biologisch filtern. Das Bogensieb bei deinem Skimmer ist sicherlich auch manuell zu reinigen, so dass Du so oder so mehrmals die Woche da ran musst.

Eigentlich kann man Dir nur noch empfehlen, die Pumpe so leistungsstark zu wählen, dass Du auf allen Ansaugleitungen - also Bodenabläufe oder Sedimentfallen sowie Skimmer - einen ausreichenden Sog bekommst, damit sich weniger Schmutz in den Rohren absetzen kann und Schmutz überhaupt eingesaugt wird. Wenn das alles 110er Leitungen sind, sollte man bei etwa 10.000 l/h je Leitung an Volumen durchziehen.

Mit einem Luftheber wird dein Konzept vermutlich nicht funktionieren, da einerseits Förderhöhen über Wasserlinie und andererseits (wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere) nicht ausreichend Rücklaufleitungen vorhanden sind.


----------



## troll20 (21. Aug. 2017)

Okay, also ist da ein Vorfilter schon enthalten. 


bebu schrieb:


> Wenn das Bogensieb frei ist, senkt sich der Schwimmer und öffnet die Klappe.


Das bedeutet dann aber auch das du da recht oft reinigen musst. Je na Wetterlage täglich. 
Dann könnte man alle Leitungen im sechseck zusammen führen und mit einem LH direkt zurück in den Teich ohne weiteren Schnickschnack.
Deine Bodenabläufe ob nun Rinne oder BA sollen dann das ungereinigte Wasser in den Filtergraben drücken?
Also ohne notwendige Fördérhöhe?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2017)

Ich möchte mal behaupten ein reiner Schwimmteich kann auch mit 12 000l/h funktionieren, meiner funktioniert bei 130 m³ Gesamtvolumen mit 10 000 l/h. Nur deine geplante verrohrung schreit nach mehr Flow. Gleichzeitig werden 3 BA und 3 Skimmer einfach nicht funktionieren.

Ich habe nach NG gebaut, und im nachhinein schon einiges geändert, einiges ging ganz passabel anderes sind Notlösungen, das solltest du dir ersparen. Du wirst um einen LH nicht herumkommen um die benötigte Wassermenge ca. 50 m³/h mit wenig Energieeinsatz zu pumpen.

Grüße aus dem Urlaub am Starnberger See


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Wie ich so rauslese, hast Du ja eigentlich schon alles an Rohrleitungen für den Abtransport und die Rückführung fertig



Nö. Ich habe die Leitungen für 2 der 3 Skimmer und eine Leitung die ich für den Abtransport des Skimmerwassers zwischen den beiden Sechsecken angedacht habe liegen. Alle 4" PVC-U DN 110.
Sollte die Leitung nicht reichen, kann ich auch noch eine weitere ziehen.
Außerdem habe ich noch ca. 30m 4" PVC-U DN 110 die ich gerne mit verarbeiten würde.
Wo ich die Einsetze, und welche weiteren Rohre bzw. Querschnitte ich für die BA bzw. für den "Rücklauf" aus dem FG einsetzte kann ich noch frei wählen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Eigenbauskimmer die dem FIAP-System ähnlich scheinen


Hab ich mir grad angesehen. Die Wasserführung ist ähnlich aber nicht genau gleich. Äußerlich sehen meine aber fest identisch aus.



Zacky schrieb:


> Du willst das ganze Wasser von den Ansaugstellen letztendlich über den Filtergraben führen


Nö. Zumindest geht das ja LT NG nicht. Daher werden die Skimmer direkt in den ST zurück gepumt. Die BA sollen durch den FG.



Zacky schrieb:


> Das Bogensieb bei deinem Skimmer ist sicherlich auch manuell zu reinigen, so dass Du so oder so mehrmals die Woche da ran musst.


Stimmt. Jedoch glaube ich, dass ich nicht jede Woche die Skimmer betreiben muß. Ist aber nur ein Vermutung / Hoffnung.



Zacky schrieb:


> Mit einem Luftheber wird dein Konzept vermutlich nicht funktionieren, da einerseits Förderhöhen über Wasserlinie und andererseits (wenn ich das alles richtig interpretiere) nicht ausreichend Rücklaufleitungen vorhanden sind.



Förderhöhe über Wasserlinie muß nicht zwingend sein, 50cm war meine erste Idee. Ich bin aber nicht daran gebunden und kann auch auf Wasserspiegelhöhe auslaufen lassen.
Die Rücklaufleitung, aus dem Sechseck, welche ich für die Skimmer angedacht habe liegt, ich kann aber auch noch eine weitere verlegen.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo René,



troll20 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet dann aber auch das du da recht oft reinigen musst. Je na Wetterlage täglich.
> Dann könnte man alle Leitungen im sechseck zusammen führen und mit einem LH direkt zurück in den Teich ohne weiteren Schnickschnack.
> Deine Bodenabläufe ob nun Rinne oder BA sollen dann das ungereinigte Wasser in den Filtergraben drücken?
> Also ohne notwendige Fördérhöhe?



Ich hoffe, dass ich die Skimmer nicht immer laufen haben muß. Aber ja, falls doch, wäre so ein Trommelfilter wahrscheinlich netter... 
An sonsten:
 Klasse! Ich dachte schön, niemand versteht was ich will.  
War grad schon drauf und dran nachzufragen wie ich es euch näher bringen soll.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Jedoch glaube ich, dass ich nicht jede Woche die Skimmer betreiben muß. Ist aber nur ein Vermutung / Hoffnung.


 ...die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... 

...nee, ernsthaft...Der Skimmer ist in meinen Augen eines der wichtigsten Instrumente am Teich, was man für die Reinigung benötigt. Der Schmutz der überwiegend durch Wind auf das Wasser geweht wird, müsste so schnell wie möglich runter von der Wasseroberfläche, damit dieser sich nicht absetzen kann. Dies trifft natürlich Bestandteile wie Blätter, Blütenstaub, ggf. Nadeln, Blütenblätter und andere Sachen, die eine gewisse Zeit lang auf der Oberfläche treiben. Von daher würde ich dringend dazu raten, gerade die Skimmer dauerhaft zu betreiben, damit sich dieser Eintrag eben nicht absetzen kann. Setzt er sich dennoch ab, geht der Feinstaub von Blüten und Pollen am schnellsten in Lösung auf und sorgt für entsprechenden Nährstoff-"Schadstoff"eintrag, der wiederum über die Biologie umgewandelt werden muss. Blätter und anderes grobes Zeug schwimmt auch eine Weile und setzt sich auch ab, so dass hier dann die Bodenabläufe in Aktion treten könnten. In Teilen wird es über die Bodenabläufe aber nicht selbst eingesaugt, sondern muss manuell nachgearbeitet werden. Das heißt, man könnte zum Einen durch aktives Baden den Mulm aufwirbeln, so dass die Bodenabläufe es einsaugen oder man müsste es evtl. mit einem Schrubber oder Teichbesen lösen und aufwirbeln bzw. langsam zu den Bodenabläufen schieben.

Ach noch was...es ist nicht zu empfehlen, irgendeine Leitung nicht zu betreiben, da das dort stehende Wasser in relativ kurzer Zeit anfängt unangenehm zu riechen und sicherlich so auch nicht "gesund" ist.



bebu schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich noch ca. 30m 4" PVC-U DN 110 die ich gerne mit verarbeiten würde.


Ich habe deinen Leitungsplan jetzt nicht mehr so vor Augen, aber faktisch brauchst Du für einen Lufthebereinsatz mind. genauso viele Rückleitungen wie Zuleitungen bzw. so gar entsprechend 1-2 Leitungen mehr oder größere Querschnitte. Die 30 m Druckleitung in PVC sind schon verbaut oder meinst Du damit das Material!? Grundsätzlich solltest Du die Leitung oder das Material auch nutzen, aber ich denke, dass Du bei deiner aktuellen Konstellation vielleicht doch besser mit einer normalen Pumpe bedient bist.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Roland,

viele Grüße an den Starnberger See. 



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal behaupten ein reiner Schwimmteich kann auch mit 12 000l/h funktionieren



Das glaube ich eigentlich auch. 
Ich möchte jedoch gerne an den Stellen wo es sinnvoll ist, jetzt schon all das Zeug einbauen, das ich nachher nur schwer Nachrüsten kann wenn ich dann vielleicht doch Aufrüsten muß. Hoffe das war jetzt verständlich. 

Sonst geht es mir wie Kreuzi,  der schon überlegt hat alle Rohre wieder heraus zu reißen und durch größere zu ersetzen. 
Er scheint es ja im Moment auch so in den Griff zu bekommen.

Wie gesagt, ein getuntes NG System wäre meine erste Wahl. So wie Du und Thias empfehlen mit 4" Rohren an den Bodenabsaugern und einer 12000l Pumpe am FG Ende.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig werden 3 BA und 3 Skimmer einfach nicht funktionieren.



Außerdem eine WEITERE 12000l Pumpe oder ggf. LH für die Skimmer mit direktem Rücklauf in den ST.

Wenn ich dann doch nicht mit der Sicht im Wasser zufrieden bin, kann ich ja Technik innerhalb meiner beiden Sechsecke nachrüsten.

Ich würde aber schon gerne in etwa wissen, was ich wo sinnvoll einsetzen muß, damit ich die Vorbereitungen z.B. unter der Teichfolie jetzt schon treffen kann, um später ohne Großbaustelle nachrüsten zu können.

Wie groß ist denn Dein Trommelfilter so ca.? Das wäre vielleicht mal eine Erweiterung die ich in das FG Sechseck einbauen würde.

Wie bereits gesagt, die Sechsecke sind quasi leer und lediglich dazu da eventuell in Zukunft notwendige technische "Aufrüstungen" zu beherbergen.

Ich dachte ein 110er Rohr wäre als Rücklauf mehr als ausreichend. Falls das bei Verwendung eines LH nicht so ist, kann ich da ja jetzt noch relativ problemlos was ergänzen.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Der Skimmer ist in meinen Augen eines der wichtigsten Instrumente am Teich


Hatte ich bisher auch so gedacht. Alles was nicht in den Teich sinkt, ist schon mal gut!
Ich habe mich jedoch, zugegebener Maßen aus Bequemlichkeitsdenken, an die NG Argumentation gehalten, die sagt, lass es ruhig herunter sinken. Aus einem Eimer Biomasse wird im FG das Volumen von maximal der Größe einer Tasse, die du dann alle 10 Jahre bequem entfernen kannst.
Folglich auch kein häufiges Reinigen der Skimmer...



Zacky schrieb:


> Ach noch was...es ist nicht zu empfehlen, irgendeine Leitung nicht zu betreiben, da das dort stehende Wasser in relativ kurzer Zeit anfängt unangenehm zu riechen und sicherlich so auch nicht "gesund" ist.


Das wollte ich auch nicht. Die zusätzlichen Leitung würde ich bis zum eigentlichen Gebrauch verschließen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Die 30 m Druckleitung in PVC sind schon verbaut oder meinst Du damit das Material.


Ich habe noch etwa 5 Stangen a 6m also ca. 30m unverbaut liegen.
Die sollten bei meiner ersten Planung mit Regenerationsbereich verwendet werden. Aber diese ist ja seit meinem NG Ausflug Geschichte...


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jedoch, zugegebener Maßen aus Bequemlichkeitsdenken, an die NG Argumentation gehalten, die sagt, lass es ruhig herunter sinken.


na dann...  ...so hat halt Jeder seine eigene Philosophie. Wenn Du mit der NG-Argumentation konform gehst, dann ist es ja auch ok, nur dann muss man wahrscheinlich auch den Teich konsequent nach diesem Prinzip aufbauen, damit er sich in der Folge zur Argumentation auch dorthin entwickelt.



bebu schrieb:


> Aus einem Eimer Biomasse wird im FG das Volumen von maximal der Größe einer Tasse, die du dann alle 10 Jahre bequem entfernen kannst.


...stellt sich die Frage, in welchem Zeitraum an deinem Teich ein Eimer (mit x Liter ??) Biomasse anfällt!? Was zählt nach Meinung des Teichbauer alles dazu? Dann kann man das ja in etwa hochrechnen, wie viel Tassen (mit x Liter bzw. Milliliter) in 10 Jahren im Filtergraben zu entfernen sind. Wenn ich so überlege, dass ich aktuell jede Woche in etwa 1-2 Eimer a' 10 Liter an Biomasse mit meinem Vorfiltersystem entferne, ist das dann doch ganz schön viel, was da zurück bleibt. Was heißt eigentlich bequem alle 10 Jahre?



bebu schrieb:


> Folglich auch kein häufiges Reinigen der Skimmer...


Na doch, deine Skimmer mit Bogensieb musst Du ggf. schon täglich reinigen, da diese lediglich den groben Schmutz abfangen, welcher dann auf dem Sieb liegen bleibt. Welche Maschenweite nimmst Du? Dein Sieb wird vermutlich auch getaucht sein, so dass der dortige Schmutz dauerhaft unter Wasser liegt und sich so mit der Zeit zersetzt, was wiederum die besagten Nährstoffe einbringt. Wenn Du Pech hast, setzt sich das Sieb auch zu und es läuft weniger bis kaum Wasser mehr durch, die Skimmerleistung lässt nach und deine Pumpe könnte trockenlaufen und Schaden nehmen.



bebu schrieb:


> Die zusätzlichen Leitung würde ich bis zum eigentlichen Gebrauch verschließen.


...dann aber bevor Du den Teich flutest. Richtig!? Denn sonst würde sich Wasser in der Leitung sammeln und sich dort - da es auch der tiefste Punkt im Teich sein wird - der Schmuddel in der Rohrleitung absetzten und sich zersetzen.

Die PVC-Druckrohre kann man ganz sicher auch in deinem Teich verbauen. Entweder als besagte Druckleitung mit normale Pumpe oder generell als Rücklaufleitungen für eine Schwerkraftfilterung und, und, und... da sehe ich nicht so die großen Probleme...Rohrleitungen gehen bei deiner Teichgröße eh' in größeren Mengen weg.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> konsequent nach diesem Prinzip aufbauen, damit er sich in der Folge zur Argumentation auch dorthin entwickelt


Das wollte ich ja eigentlich auch - bis ich meinen Fred hier eingestellt habe um zu erfahren, ob ich mit meiner Idee zu den Querschnitten der Pumpenleitung und einer Niedervoltpumpe richtig liege. Ich wollte so zu sagen Power-NG also NG mit meinen 4" Rohren. Diese wurden von Thias und Roland, die ja auch nach NG gebaut haben empfohlen.

Und dann kam Thorsten...

Ich habe ja schon, als ich noch mit Regenerationsbereich geplant habe, darüber nachgedacht, was ist eigentlich wenn das nicht funktioniert - oder dir die Wasserqualität nicht ausreicht.

Das Ergebnis waren die Beton Sechsecke in denen ich alle Rohre als Druckrohre ausgeführt sammeln wollte. Um dann ohne Probleme das System anzupassen.
Z.B. wollte ich eigentlich in den Regenrationsbereich pumpen, und in den ST per Schwerkraft zurück. Um die Kleinstlebewesen vom RB in den ST zu bekommen ohne Sie zu schädigen.
Dann habe ich NG kennen gelernt, und gedacht, wenn alles Sediment im FG "verarbeitet" wird, brauche ich nix mehr zu reinigen. Außer in X Jahren mal den FG. Dazu muß alles anders herum laufen. D.h. mein Schwerkraftleitungen müssen nun zu Druckleitungen werden und umgekehrt.
All das hätte ich innerhalb der Sechsecke durch andere Verrohrung und Pumpenanordnung realisieren können, ohne meine Teich abzureißen.
Das war die Idee.

Und nun kommt Ihr mit euren Lufthebern und Mörder-Rohrquerschnitten! Dabei dachte ich, mit 4" könnte ich alles erschlagen... 

Aber mal im Ernst. Mein Verstand sagt mir, dass ich mit "Power-NG" zurecht komme.
Da ist aber immer noch dieses "was machste wenn die Ansprüche steigen, und Du nicht mehr primär Teich und sekundär Schwimmen sondern das Swimmen absolut primär wird und Dir das Wasser dann doch zu "dreckig" ist... Dafür hätte ich gerne einen Plan B. Mit gerade soviel Technik wie ich benötige um einen Fisch freien ST mit glasklarem Wasser zu bekommen.
Und alles, was ich dazu benötige, und ich nachträglich nicht mehr bauen kann (ohne abzureißen) würde ich gerne schon jetzt z.B. unter die Folie legen...



Zacky schrieb:


> Na doch, deine Skimmer mit Bogensieb musst Du ggf. schon täglich reinigen


Da bezog sich auf NG. Die planen mit 3 BA und einem Skimmer. Der jedoch wohl nur eine sehr geringe Wirkung hat. Zumindest habe ich schon von mehreren Leuten gelesen, die Skimmer geändert haben.



Zacky schrieb:


> Dein Sieb wird vermutlich auch getaucht sein, so dass der dortige Schmutz dauerhaft unter Wasser liegt


Das Sieb steht nur im Wasser, wenn nix per Schwerkraft nachströmt und der Skimmerkasten voll läuft.



Zacky schrieb:


> dann aber bevor Du den Teich flutest. Richtig!?


Richtig


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2017)

Zur Frage nach der Größe meines Trommelfilters:

Länge: 780 mm  Breite: 600 mm Höhe: 580 mm, mit einem 60 my Gewebe dürfte er ca. 20m³/h schaffen. Gekaufte TF  dürften von den Abmessungen her kleiner sein.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> wenn alles Sediment im FG "verarbeitet" wird, brauche ich nix mehr zu reinigen.


...leider wird genau das nur eben nicht passieren. Das Sediment setzt sich überall in deinem Schwimmbereich ab und wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alles durch die Boden-Sedimentfallen eingesaugt.



bebu schrieb:


> Mein Verstand sagt mir, dass ich mit "Power-NG" zurecht komme.


Dann mach das so. Alles was Du hier erfahren hast, sind auch nur subjektive Erfahrungen, die an deinem Teich so nicht reproduzierbar sein müssen. So sind wir hier dann auch gespannt, wie sich deine Vorgehensweise schlussendlich umgesetzt hat. Wir alle können dann von deinen Erfahrungen und Meinungen lernen und profitieren.



bebu schrieb:


> Und nun kommt Ihr mit euren Lufthebern und Mörder-Rohrquerschnitten!


nee-nee... Das hat sich eher daraus ergeben, dass man Alternativen bieten wollte, wenn es u.a. immer wieder darum geht, dass an einem Schwimmteich kein direkter Stromkontakt vorliegen sollte bzw. eben die 12 V Varianten mit ihrem Volumen nicht unbedingt zu den Leitungen passen. Aber Du hast ja auch gelesen, dass man mit 10tsd l/h einen Schwimmteich sauber halten kann. Auch diese Erfahrung gibt es, auch wenn der User über kurz oder lang umrüsten möchte. Alternativ bedarf es bei Dir evtl. lediglich 2 oder 3 12 V Pumpen, damit Du alle Ansaugstellen ausreichend betreiben kannst. Luftheber ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten, da sehr sparsam, nahezu wartungsfrei und in der Anschaffung unter Umständen günstiger als besondere Pumpen - sind aber auch nicht bei Jedermann umsetzbar.



bebu schrieb:


> Da ist aber immer noch dieses "was machste wenn die Ansprüche steigen


...genau das passiert aber bei sehr vielen Teichbesitzern...



bebu schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich gerne einen Plan B. Mit gerade soviel Technik wie ich benötige um einen Fisch freien ST mit glasklarem Wasser zu bekommen.


Wenn das immer so einfach wäre... Alles was man hier liest und selbst schreiben kann, begründet sich auf die bildliche Vorstellungskraft, die man aufbringen muss, um dein erdachtes __ Filtersystem zu verstehen. Das sollte auch berücksichtigt werden. Seine Vorstellungen eines Plan B kann man eher selten in direkten Einklang mit seinen Plan A bringen, denn es heißt ja auch Plan "B" und nicht Plan "A+" oder "A1.0.1"  Ich will damit sagen, dass die Rückfallebene die Du gerne haben möchtest, sich eher als 2. eigenständiges Filtersystem darstellt. Das kann man wahrscheinlich aus der Ferne eh' nicht einwandfrei beschreiben & diskutieren.



bebu schrieb:


> ...einem Skimmer. Der jedoch wohl nur eine sehr geringe Wirkung hat. Zumindest habe ich schon von mehreren Leuten gelesen, die Skimmer geändert haben.


...stellt sich die Frage - Warum nur? - also doch nicht so einwandfrei und zufriedenstellend?


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Das Sediment setzt sich überall in deinem Schwimmbereich ab und wird mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht alles durch die
> Boden-Sedimentfallen eingesaugt.


Das ich den Gummischieber einsetzen muß ist mir natürlich klar.



Zacky schrieb:


> Luftheber ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten, da sehr sparsam, nahezu wartungsfrei und in der Anschaffung unter Umständen günstiger als besondere Pumpen


Gibt es dazu eine gute Erklärung. Ich würde mich gerne damit beschäftigen. Kannst du etwas empfehlen?



Zacky schrieb:


> stellt sich die Frage - Warum nur? - also doch nicht so einwandfrei und zufriedenstellend?


Weil NG mehr wert auf die BA legt, und die ZST mit 3 BA wohl schon am Rande der Möglichkeiten angelangt ist.

Du sagst, dass du pro Woche 2 Eimer aus deinem Trommelfilter holst. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist der Trommelfilter an deinen Skimmern angeschlossen.
Wenn ich nun Dein System mit meinen Skimmern einsetzen würde (die kommen ja schon im FG-Sechseck an) welche Geräte benötige ich, und wie groß sind diese.
Bzw. würde der Platz in meinem FG-Sechseck (2,2m zwischen den parallelen Wänden und 96cm tief (Innenmaße)) ausreichen um das aufzubauen?


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Aug. 2017)

Das würde für einen TF ausreichen, Bei meinem TF müsste bei Schwerkraftbetrieb der Wasserstand innerhalb des Sechseck ca. 40 cm betragen.


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Roland,



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei meinem TF müsste bei Schwerkraftbetrieb der Wasserstand innerhalb des Sechseck ca. 40 cm betragen.



Ich wollte das Sechseck eigentlich nicht fluten. Kann ich den TF nicht einen Filterschacht bauen, den ich dann im Sechseck aufstelle?
Hast Du eine gute Beschreibung zu Aufbau / Funktion ein TF. Ich habe mir Deine Bilder angesehen, aber die Funktion erschließt sich mir noch nicht...


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu eine gute Erklärung. Ich würde mich gerne damit beschäftigen. Kannst du etwas empfehlen?


==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/linksammlung-zu-luftheber-mammutpumpe.45605/


----------



## bebu (21. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,

vielen Dank! Sehr wissenschaftlich - so genau wollte ich es erstmal gar nicht wissen. Dachte eher an eine Bauanleitung mit kurzer Funktionserklärung... 
Alles weitere dann wenn es ernst wird!
Nochmals vielen Dank!


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Schöne Grüße von der Nordsee..Insel Römö

Ich pers. finde viele Ideen von NG gut und logisch.
Man baut zwei Teiche.
Der eine zum schwimmen und in dem anderen ist die Pflanzenabteilung.

Das Wasser wird im Kreis gepumpt....
bei NG klassisch oft mit nicht genügend Pumpleistung für alle verbauten Saugstellen.
Erhöhung der Pumpleistung nicht sinnvoll möglich.
12V Pumpen im Wasser sind nicht günstig.

Bei Änderung der Filterabfolge...mit einem zentralen Filter vor dem Pflanzenfilterteich entlastet man den Pflanzenfilter....was ggf. das Verlanden verhindert.

Wer sucht im www. findet manchmal Berichte zum freischaufeln und hacken der Filterteiche...Wurzelschwarzschlammgemisch.

Ich bin damals mitten im Bau umgeschwenkt.
Eher auf das System wie NG an ihrer Doppel-TF Anlage.
Filtern und Pumpen vor dem Pflanzenfilter.
Zentral in sehr energiesparsamer Pumpweise.

Du kannst natürlich für jeden Skimmer und die BA extra Pumpen in 12V kaufen und einbauen.

Mach doch einmal einen Kostenvergleich.
Einmal die geplante verteilte Anlage mit 12V Pumpen.
So dass alle 5 Saugstellen zueich funktionieren....50m3/h.

Und mit einem LH in KG 200.
Der kostet im Bau komplett...ca. 700,- -800 € an Hardware...und Du kannst mit unter 100W alle Saugstellen zugleich betreiben.

Bei mir werkelt ein TF der Firma Polymare, Modell EM 530 für 6 Saugstellen.
Trommelgrösse ist 530mm Durchmesser.
Länge....nicht im Kopf.
Das Modell kann ich aber leider nicht empfehlen.
Ich musste das Gerät fast komplett neu aufbauen....

Ein passender TF, der neu und preislich günstig ist wäre ein PP 50 oder 65.

Das hat aber Zeit...wichtig ist nur die zentrale Verrohrung. ...


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Dachte eher an eine Bauanleitung mit kurzer Funktionserklärung...


DN 50 ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-dn50-v0-1.40485/


----------



## mitch (21. Aug. 2017)

oder so in etwa ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-ohne-schacht-lhos.44979/


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheberbau-dn200-membramplatte-airlift-länge-2m.44737/


----------



## ThorstenC (21. Aug. 2017)

Hier auch jemand mit Schwimmteich...und Pflanzenfilter...da kann man gut die Verrohrung erkennen..Saugleitung in KG 125 und die Rückläufe.
Einer davon in KG 160 zum Pflanzenfilter.
Dort aufgeteilt auf zwei Flansche...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...chdoku-nach-ng-mit-optionen-für-später.47914/


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Aug. 2017)

Hier kann man eine Standrohrkammer sehen.
Da kommen 3 Saugleitungen am Boden rein.
Abgang seitlich zum Filter.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?p=271173#p271173
Diese Kiste wurde aus PEHD geschweißt.
Es geht auch in anderen Bauweisen...GFK Kiste..Weinbütt..
Schön, wenn man dort selber handwerklich Rohre einbauen kann.

Diese Standrohrkiste ist ja kein Muss...aber praktisch. Insbesondere, wenn noch nicht klar ist, was in das Sechseck hineinkommt, kann man den Abgang ändern.
Oder man legt sich gleich auf ein zu den Saugleitungen und Verrohrungen passenden TF fest....so dass man später einfacher nachrüsten kann, falls Bedarf ist.
------
Es geht auch ohne Standrohre..mit Schiebern...diese sind aber z.B. für KG 125 recht teuer...und  benötigen ca. 50cm Platz.
An den ankommenden Saugleitungen immer Abzweige zum Rohrreinigen einbauen. Das kannst Du auch in meiner LH UmbauDoku hier sehen.


----------



## bebu (23. Aug. 2017)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich gestern noch schreiben, jedoch hatte ich einen Notfall bei einem Kunden bis gestern Nacht und heute ging es ebenfalls wieder früh los...

Ich habe 4 Skizzen vorbereitet, die ich gerne zur Diskussion stellen möchte.
Die packe ich in jeweils eine eigene "Antwort".
Fragen die ich dazu zur Zeit noch habe, schreibe ich direkt mit dazu.

Schon mal vielen Dank!


Vorher möchte aber den aktuellen Stand kurz zusammenfassen, damit wir alle auf einem Level sind:

Ausgangssituation:
2x Beton Sechseck, Maße:
    FG-Sechseck:
    2,2m zwischen den parallelen Wänden und 96cm tief (Innenmaß) Oberkante 21cm über NN
    ST-Sechseck:
    2,7m zwischen den parallelen Wänden und 82cm tief (Innenmaß) Oberkante 14cm über NN
4x Eigenbau-Skimmer 40x60cm zu 70% fertig gebaut
2x 4" PVC-U Rohr für 2 Skimmer bis in FG-Sechseck fertig verlegt
1x 4" PVC-U Rohr zwischen den Sechsecken fertig verlegt
ca. 30m PVC-U Rohr noch nicht verlegt, aber schon gekauft

Bevorzugte Bauweise:
- NG-Prinzip
- so wenig Technik wie möglich
- Möglichst gute Nachrüstmöglichkeiten, falls die "wenige" Technik nicht ausreicht
- Möglichst wenige Foliendruchbrüche und wenn dann in einer einigermaßen gut erreichbaren Höhe
- Strömungsrichtung sollteder Haupt Windrichtung: WNW entsprechen

Naturagart hat folgende Probleme mit meinen Eckdaten:
- Betrieb von Skimmern und BAs am Filtergraben gleichzeitig nicht möglich
- Die bei mir benötigte Druckleitung ist für eine Niederspannungspumpe bei deren 2" Rohr zu lang

Neue Ideen durch die Infos von Euch:
- Luftheber (ist sehr interessant)
- Standrohrkammer (statt Sammelschacht) Jedoch so breit, dass ich optional auch 87° Bogen mit Schiebern aufstecken kann.
- Vergrößerung des Rohrdruchmessers nicht nur auf KG100 sondern auf KG 125
- Trommelfilter (selbstreinigend) besser als die angedachten Bogensiebe in den Skimmern


----------



## bebu (23. Aug. 2017)

*Bodenabläufe nach NG-Prinzip*

Da ich, wie gesagt, am liebsten ohne Technik arbeiten würde, würde ich als erstes versuchen das "Schmutzwasser" der BAs über den Filtergraben zu reinigen. So wie es NG vorschlägt.

Die BAs laufen in einem Sammelschacht (orange) zusammen. Dieser ist innerhalb der Teichfolie.
Grundsätzlich würde ich hier den Vorschlag von Thorsten aufgreifen, und eine Standrohrkammer anlegen. Jedoch würde ich diese so breit machen, dass ich, falls ich doch Regeln möchte, statt des Standrohrs einen 87° Bogen mit Schieber aufstecken kann.
Vom Sammelschacht geht es dann in den Anfang des Filtergrabens.

Vom Ende des FG wird das Wasser durch einen Foliendurchbruch in das FG-Sechseck, dann durch die bereits verlegte 4" Leitung zum ST-Sechseck, und von dort an die Mündung des oberen Bachlaufs gepumpt.


Fragen:

Rohrquerschnitt:
Lt. NG kann ich 10000l pro Stunde durch meinen Filtergraben fließen lassen.
Wenn ich bisher alles richtig verstanden habe, sollte ein KG100 dazu ausreichen?!?

Dann würde ich nach Empfehlung von Roland und Thias KG 100 Rohre von den BAs zum Schacht legen.
Außerdem sollte ja auch ein KG100 vom Schacht in den FG reichen - oder?!? (Kling falsch, jedoch kann der FG ja nicht mehr als 10000l/h "verkraften".

Rücklaufleitung in 4" und nach Möglichkeit eine Niedervoltpumpe mit 12000l:
*Wo steht die Pumpe am besten?* Möglichkeiten wären:

Pumpenschacht am Ende des FG = ca. 40m Druckleitung
Pumpenschacht im FG-Sechseck = ca. 10m Saug- und ca. 30m Druckleitung
Alternative (wäre zu schön, wenn das ginge): Ein Luftheber im ST-Sechseck wird das durch ein 4" Rohr auf der Entfernung wohl nicht genug ansaugen - oder?


----------



## bebu (23. Aug. 2017)

*Skimmer:*

Da NG sagt, dass ich die Skimmer sowieso nicht alle mit am Filtergraben anschließen kann, führe diese direkt an das ST-Sechseck.
Sie landen hier in einer Standrohrkammer (wiederum mit Schiebermöglichkeit). 
Skimmer, Rohre und Standrohrkammer befinden sich außerhalb der Folie. 
Am ST-Sechseck würde ich die Ideen von Thorsten aufgreifen und einen 

Luftheber in einem Externen Schacht neben das Sechseck bauen.
LH-Kammer je nach Größe in oder neben das Sechseck
Filter z.B. TF in das Sechseck


Fragen:
Der LH soll 60m³ pro Stunde heben. *Muß ich so ein 2m Monster wie Thorsten bauen?* 
*Welches Volumen muß die LH-Kammer haben?* Reicht es, wenn ich dort Platz für  alle abgehenden Rohre habe oder richtet sich das nach dem Hebevolumen?
*
@Thorsten:* 
*Wie würdest Du die abgehenden Rohre anordnen, um (D)eine Kreisbewegung zu bekommen?* Häufigste Windrichtung ist WNW.
Sie Oberkante des ST-Sechsecks liegt 14cm über dem Wasserspiegel. Du hast mal was von einer Mindesteinbauhöhe für Trommelfilter von 20cm geschreiben. 
*Weißt Du, ob es Trommelfilter gibt, die bei meiner Höhe funktionieren?
  *


----------



## bebu (23. Aug. 2017)

*Notfallvorbereitung:*

Falls der NG Filtergraben nicht die Wasserqualität bringt, die ich mir erhoffe.

Um für diesen Fall gerüstet zu sein, würde ich die BAs mit einem zusätzlichen zweiten Rohr (KG125) versehen. D.h. jeder BA bekommt 2 Anschlüsse. 
Den Anschuss den ich nicht benötige verschließe ich und pumpe das Rohr leer.
Die KG125 laufen in eine Standrohrkammer (wieder mal mit Schiebermöglichkeit) am ST-Sechseck.
BA, Rohre und Standrohrkammer befinden sich innerhalb der Folie.
Von der Standrohrkammer geht ein Druchbruch in das ST-Sechseck.

Das Wasser würde dann von dem für die Skimmer bereits gebauten LH gepumpt. Dazu würde ich diesen direkt auf 60m³ auslegen - wenn möglich.
Filter würde ich wieder im Sechseck unterbringen bzw. die Skimmerfilter mit nutzen.
Abgehende Rohre, würde ich bereits für die Skimmer in einer solchen Dimension verlegen, dass diese zusätzlich für alle BAs reichen.

Ich würde den FG nicht an den LH Ausgang anschließen. Aus folgenden Gründen:

Möchte ich kein vorgefiltertes Wasser im FG. Ich vermute, dass dann dort nicht mehr das meiste wächst. Dieser Teil soll nämlich, mit dem breiten Ufergraben zusammen, extrem grün werden.
Um ein FG sinnvoll einzubinden müste ich ein großes Rohr (wahrscheinlich mind. KG160) vom LH zum FG. 
Benötige ich ein ebenso großes Rohr wieder zurück in den ST um die Strömung in Windrichtung einzuhalten.
Daher würde ich:

entweder einen BA am FG anschließen (die anderen Beiden am ST-Sechseck) oder
an 2 BAs in beide Richtungen saugen (wenn das überhaupt geht?!?) oder
siehe nächstes Kapitel

Fragen:
*Welchen Druchmesser benötige ich für das (die) Sammelrohr(e) aus der BA-Standrohrkammer (3xKG125 am Eingang)in das Sechseck?

  *


----------



## bebu (23. Aug. 2017)

*Last but not least: Die vorhandenen Skimmer Rohre:*

Ich habe ja bereits die Rohre für die beiden Skimmer, die sich direkt an der Terrasse befinden, verlegt. 
Daher könnte ich diese, da sie im FG-Sechseck enden  ebenfalls über eine Standrohrkammer anschließen. Und dann eventuell zumindest teilweise mit durch den FG leiten.


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich habe ja bereits die Rohre für die beiden Skimmer, die sich direkt an der Terrasse befinden, verlegt.


durch den Teich oder am Rand entlang?


----------



## bebu (24. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,

die Rohre verlaufen zwar unter dem Teich, allerdings ziemlich am Rand (ca. 50cm unter dem Wasserspiegel).

Ich habe heute nochmals nach Trommelfiltern gesehen. Wenn dort von Aufstellhöhe gesprochen wird, bezieht sich das doch bestimmt auf den Abstand zwischen Oberkante Gehäuse und Wasseroberfläche - oder?!?


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Aug. 2017)

Du solltest darauf achten das die Rohre frostfrei verlegt sind. Bei den meisten Trommelfilter Herstellern kann mann die Ein und Ausläufe nach Angabe einbauen lassen. Meist gibt es auch Zeichnungen auf welcher Höhe der Filter verbaut sein muss.


----------



## bebu (24. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
das sind ja nur die Rohre, die schon liegen. Ich weiß eigentlich ist Frosttiefe 80cm aber in unseren Gefilden, sollten 40cm auch reichen.

Bzgl. der Filterhöhe habe ich bisher nur cm Angaben gefunden - ich sehe aber nochmal nach.

Was sagt Ihr denn zu meinen 4 Ideen Skizzen bzw. zu meinen Fragen?!?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2017)

Hi.
Sorry, das ich das jetzt so schreibe...ist auch nicht böse gemeint...aber das ist teils auch alles sehr verwirrend & schwierig, wenn man sich das nur rein gedanklich vorstellen muss und auch die Flut von Fragen, Gedanken und demnach auch Antworten kommen. Ich versuche nochmal auf ein paar deiner Fragen einzugehen...vieles wäre sicherlich besser zu klären, wenn man vor Ort wäre und Schritt für Schritt die Planungsgedanken durchgehen könnte. Da ich aber nicht weiß, wo Du wohnst, solltest Du selbst vielleicht mal schauen, ob Du anhand unserer Mitgliederkarte relevante User findest, die in der Nähe wohnen und helfen könnten.



bebu schrieb:


> - Betrieb von Skimmern und BAs am Filtergraben gleichzeitig nicht möglich



Wenn das nicht geht, dann wäre die Idee evtl. die beiden Skimmer über den Filtergraben laufen zu lassen, da Du ja immernoch erst durch den FG und dann in den Vorfilter bzw. Biofilter gehen willst. Was für Skimmer werden denn eigentlich verbaut? Je nach Modell sind gewisse Volumenströme nötig, damit diese ordentlich arbeiten.



bebu schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich hier den Vorschlag von Thorsten aufgreifen, und eine Standrohrkammer anlegen. Jedoch würde ich diese so breit machen, dass ich, falls ich doch Regeln möchte, statt des Standrohrs einen 87° Bogen mit Schieber aufstecken kann.



Das halte ich für unnötig...denn...wenn Du die Standrohrkammer in einem der Sechsecke verbauen möchtest, welche - so weit ich verstanden habe - trocken liegen, kannst Du von Hause aus die Zuleitungen von unten kommend mit Zugschieber versehen. Später dann wiederum mit Bögen arbeiten, um dort die Zugschieber aufzusetzen, kann man sicherlich machen, aber ich finde das etwas übertrieben. Selbst wenn man diesen Gedanken weiter verfolgt, sollte vorher geklärt werden, wie die Standrohrkammer überhaupt aufgebaut wird.

Gehen wir jetzt mal vom Standard aus - eine Kammer mit mehreren Rohrstutzen (vermutlich DN 110) im Boden, welche mit Rohre geschlossen werden können.

Dann hat Thorsten jedoch gesagt, besser DN 125 - ok - das geht natürlich, aber hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Sedimentfallen überhaupt geeignet sind, um dort DN 125 Rohranschlüsse dran zu bekommen. Oder nutzt Du doch normale Teich-Bodenabläufe? Wird also die Standrohrkammer auf DN 125 ausgelegt, kann man später dort keine Zugschieber einbauen, da Zugschieber in DN 125 nicht so einfach und schon gar nicht günstig im Handel zu erwerben sind. Die Alternative wäre dann nur eine Vergrößerung auf DN 160, was wiederum gängige - aber auch teure - Zugschieber wären.

Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wie wird denn von der Standrohrkammer weiter verrohrt!? Geht es dann in einen Vorfilter oder direkt in die Bio oder wohin...??? Wie ist hier der Anschluss vorgesehen? In Anbetracht der möglichen Lufthebernutzung wären hier große Querschnitte erforderlich, DN 200 oder DN 250 oder ein entsprechende Anzahl an Übergangsleitungen zum späteren TF - etwa 6 x DN 110. Die Hersteller / Lieferanten von TF gehen ja schon auf die Wünsche des Kunden ein, jedoch sollte man sich stets über die Folgen der Anschlusswahl im Klaren sein.

Mir geht hier einfach zu viel durcheinander und es mangelt aus meiner Sicht an Folge-Informationen - Was muss ich beachten - Wenn!? Sorry.



bebu schrieb:


> Rohrquerschnitt:
> Lt. NG kann ich 10000l pro Stunde durch meinen Filtergraben fließen lassen.
> Wenn ich bisher alles richtig verstanden habe, sollte ein KG100 dazu ausreichen?!?
> 
> ...



Das ist auch so ein Punkt, der mich mehr verwirrt. Einerseits soll das Schmutzwasser erst durch den FG und dann in den Vorfilter oder Biofilter. Was macht jetzt das Rohr vom Schacht zum Filtergraben? Es müsste doch eher vom FG zum Schacht laufen...ist vielleicht alles nur eine Interpretationsfrage, aber es verwirrt. Wenn Du jetzt mit 2-3 Bodenabläufen in den FG gehst, braucht es schon mehr als 10.000 l/h, damit die Bodenabläufe richtig arbeiten. Also kann man diesen Weg doch erst einmal ad-acta legen.



bebu schrieb:


> Alternative (wäre zu schön, wenn das ginge): Ein Luftheber im ST-Sechseck wird das durch ein 4" Rohr auf der Entfernung wohl nicht genug ansaugen - oder?



Ein Luftheber wird mit einer Saugleitung von DN 110 (4") natürlich nicht so viel ziehen, da hier das Zulaufrohr schon ein Limit setzt. Dennoch kann man auch auf diese Länge etwas bewegen, nur werden es evtl.nur 7000 l/h oder doch 10.000 l/h sein. Er wird auf keinen Fall das Volumen von 60.000 l/h liefern, da das eine 110er Rohr das gar nicht zulässt.



bebu schrieb:


> Fragen:
> Der LH soll 60m³ pro Stunde heben. *Muß ich so ein 2m Monster wie Thorsten bauen?
> Welches Volumen muß die LH-Kammer haben?* Reicht es, wenn ich dort Platz für alle abgehenden Rohre habe oder richtet sich das nach dem Hebevolumen?



Um 60.000 l/h zu bewegen, bedarf es einem Rohrquerschnitt von DN 250 und einen entsprechende Belüfterpumpe.Alternativ könnte man 2 x 200er oder evtl. auch 2 x 160er Luftheber nutzen, wo man lediglich die Filterstrecken entsprechend aufteilt bzw. verteilt. Für 60.000 l/h braucht es aber auch schon mind. 6 x DN 110 oder auch 4 x DN 125 als Zulauf.
Die LH-Baulänge von 2 m ist schon von Vorteil, gerade bei sehr hohen und grenzwertigen Fördervolumen. Welche Tiefe kannst Du denn gewährleisten? Die Luftheberkammer sollte je nach Lufthebergröße so viel Platz bieten, dass dort der Luftheber hinein passt, dennoch genügend Wasser vorbei- & zuströmen kann. Hier kommt auch wieder zum Tragen, die Frage - Was kann man überhaupt an Zuleitungen bzw. Querschnitten gewähren.



bebu schrieb:


> Ich würde den FG nicht an den LH Ausgang anschließen. Aus folgenden Gründen:
> 
> Möchte ich kein vorgefiltertes Wasser im FG. Ich vermute, dass dann dort nicht mehr das meiste wächst. Dieser Teil soll nämlich, mit dem breiten Ufergraben zusammen, extrem grün werden.


Wie ich ja schon mal schrieb - ich sehe das anders - Meine Luftheber stehen alle vor dem Pflanzengraben bzw. Pflanzbereichen und meine Pflanzen wachsen prächtig. Ich bin der Meinung, dass die vorgeschaltete Biologie die Nährstoffe schon in pflanzen-vertägliche Substanzen umwandelt und diese es dort direkt und mit Sauerstoff angereichert, aufnehmen können. Wir müssen hier nur konsequent zwischen Filtergraben nach NG und Pflanzenfilter unterscheiden. Beide "Filter" haben in meinen Augen völlig verschiedene Aufgaben. Wenn das denn wirklich geklärt ist, ergibt sich schlussendlich auch die Position jeglicher Pumpenwahl.


----------



## bebu (24. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,

danke, dass Du dir die Zeit für so eine ausführliche Antwort genommen hast.



Zacky schrieb:


> Schritt für Schritt die Planungsgedanken



Ich hatte gehofft meine letzten 5 zusammenhängenden Posts würden meine Gedanken und die Planung übersichtlich beschreiben und es Euch erleichtern alles nachzuvollziehen.
Ich hatte ja im ersten der 5 Posts versucht das Wesentliche nochmals zusammen zu fassen.
Das ich z.B. Eigenbauskimmer habe, die, Du hast mich darauf gebracht, ähnlich dem FIAP System sind, habe ich schon mehrfach geschrieben trotzdem kommen immer wieder Fragen dazu.
Wenn es einen übersichtlicheren Weg gibt, schreibe ich gerne alles nochmal anders nieder.

Ich habe Versucht die Verrohrung Schritt für Schritt aufzubauen und zu erklären. Da die Endgültige Verrohrung aussehen soll wie in


bebu schrieb:


> *Notfallvorbereitung: *


oder, falls ich die bereits schon verlegten Skimmerleitungen mit anschließe wie in:


bebu schrieb:


> *Last but not least: Die vorhandenen Skimmer Rohre:*


und diese Zeichnungen ohne den schrittweisen Weg dorthin nicht mehr verständlich sind.



Zacky schrieb:


> Du ja immernoch erst durch den FG und dann in den Vorfilter bzw. Biofilter gehen willst


Das ist so nicht richtig.
1. Schritt: (Post #55)Alle BAs durch den FG. So wie NG das vorsieht. Lt. denen soll das reichen. Lediglich die Skimmer können lt. NG nicht mit angeschlossen werden. Daher
2. Schritt: Alle Skimmer mittels Luftheber durch einen Filter. Wie der aussieht weiß ich noch nicht. Trommelfilter würde mir gefallen. Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass meine Vorrohrung, die ich ja nach dem Teichbau nicht mehr so einfach ändern kann. Diese Möglichkeit hergibt.

Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nichts mehr ändern muß, da mir das Wasser klar genug ist. Falls ich mit der Filterung mittels FG nicht zufrieden bin, würde ich

3. Schritt: Einen Teil der BAs über mechanische Filter reinigen. Post#57 zeigt die dazu angedachte Erweiterung der Vorrohrung. Die ich vielleicht niemals benötige, jedoch jetzt trotzdem schon mit verlegen würde - da später nicht mehr möglich...
Der Filtergraben ist da jedoch vollkommen außen vor. D.h. z.B. 1 BA in den FG und über die Rückleitung (gelb Post#55) zum Einflauf des Bachlaufes. Gepumpt mit LH oder Niedervoltpumpe - Feritg. Die restlichen 2 BAs dann durch die Filter und direkt in den ST...



Zacky schrieb:


> Was für Skimmer werden denn eigentlich verbaut?


s.o.



Zacky schrieb:


> Oder nutzt Du doch normale Teich-Bodenabläufe?


Ich wollte Sedimentfallen von NG nehmen. D.h. die BA Rohre liegen, so wie auch deren Standrohrkammer im Teich. (Beschreibung in Post 55 und 57)
Für meine Anfangsversuche (Post#55) 4" Rohr zum FG. Für den Notfall, falls mir die Filterung mit den BAs durch den FG nicht ausreicht, ziehe ich vorsorglich noch von jeder Sedimentfalle ein KG125 (Post #57)  zum Mechanischen Filter im oberen Sechseck



Zacky schrieb:


> Wird also die Standrohrkammer auf DN 125 ausgelegt, kann man später dort keine Zugschieber einbauen


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jemals einzelne Absaugungen gegeneinander Regeln muß, sprich: ob ich Zugschieber brauchen werde. Ich möchte nur die Möglichkeit haben welche einzusetzen.
Sagen wir KG 125 aus dem Boden des Sammlers. dann 87,5° Bogen RedStück auf KG 100 und darauf den Schieber. (wenn ich Schieber einsetze, dann nur dazu den Querschnitt zum Regeln zu reduzieren, daher kann ich dann auch schon mal auf KG100 gehen)
Ich möchte nur genügend Platz dazu haben.
Eingebaut werden sollen die Standrohrkammern vor dem Sechseck, so wie Thorsten das vorgeschlagen hat.
Die Standrohrkammern werde ich wohl aus 25mm PVC Schaumplatte selbst bauen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wie wird denn von der Standrohrkammer weiter verrohrt!?


Keine Ahnung. Damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Ich würde gerne einen LH einsetzten. "Schlimmsten Falls muß der 3x Skimmer und 3x BA (mit KG125) verarbeiten.  Also brauche - keine Ahnung - 2x KG 200 der 3x KG 160 ?!? Dafür habe ich im Sechseck ja noch genügend Platz. Außer dem / den Filter(n) kommt da ja nix rein.



Zacky schrieb:


> Mir geht hier einfach zu viel durcheinander und es mangelt aus meiner Sicht an Folge-Informationen - Was muss ich beachten - Wenn!? Sorry.


Die Infos habe ich ja selber noch nicht. Wie gesagt:
Als erstes werde ich das Wasser aus den BAs durch den FG und das der Skimmer mechanisch (womit auch immer) "reinigen" (siehe Post #55 und #56). Falls mir das Ergebnis nicht reicht (siehe Post #57 und #58)



Zacky schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Punkt, der mich mehr verwirrt. Einerseits soll das Schmutzwasser erst durch den FG und dann in den Vorfilter oder Biofilter. Was macht jetzt das Rohr vom Schacht zum Filtergraben?


Nee, nix FG > Vorfilter > Biofilter...
Entweder FG > ST oder
Mechanischer-Filter > ST



Zacky schrieb:


> Ein Luftheber wird mit einer Saugleitung von DN 110 (4") natürlich nicht so viel ziehen, da hier das Zulaufrohr schon ein Limit setzt. Dennoch kann man auch auf diese Länge etwas bewegen, nur werden es evtl.nur 7000 l/h oder doch 10.000 l/h sein.


Das ist doch bestens, dann könnte ich ja den LH den ich am ST-Sechseck anbaue auch zum Transport des Wassers aus dem FG in den oberen Bachlauf mit benutzen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Für 60.000 l/h braucht es aber auch schon mind. 6 x DN 110 oder auch 4 x DN 125 als Zulauf.


Je nach dem, wieviel ich später mechanisch filtere hätte ich:
Fall 1: Auf jeden Fall den Fitlergraben Rücklauf 1x KG100 (Post #55) und zusätzlich die Skimmer (Post #56)  = 3x KG 100.  Also mindestens 4x KG 100
Fall 2: Sollte mir das Wasser mit der Klärung der BAs durch den FG nicht reichen, würde ich z.B. zwei BAs durch den Mechanischen Filter laufen lassen) = 2 x KG125 und nur noch einen BA am FG betreiben. Dann hätte ich insgesamt 4xKG100 (aus Fall 1) und 2xKG125 (aus Fall 2).

Daher würde ich, wenn das Technisch o.k. ist, einen KG250 LH mit 2m länge bauen. Die Frage ist, ob ich die Membranpumpe direkt für 60000l auslegen kann und ihm ggf. einfach weniger Wasser zuführe (Fall 1) und ihn dann wenn Fall 2 eintritt so weiter benutzen kann (sprich die 2x KG125 mit anschließen).
Oder ob ich einen LH für Fall 1 bauen muß (mit z.B. 40000l entspricht ja 4x KG100), und falls Fall2 eintritt ich diesen durch einen anderen LH von 60000l ersetzen muß.



Zacky schrieb:


> Welche Tiefe kannst Du denn gewährleisten?


Wenn die 2m von Thorsten vorteilhaft sind, würde ich den Schacht auch 2m oder 2,5m tief graben.




Zacky schrieb:


> Meine Luftheber stehen alle vor dem Pflanzengraben bzw. Pflanzbereichen und meine Pflanzen wachsen prächtig.


OK gut. Hätte ich nicht vermutet. Trotzdem habe ich aber bei meinem Teich Layout die beiden anderen Nachteile aus Post #57

Um ein FG sinnvoll einzubinden müste ich ein großes Rohr (wahrscheinlich mind. KG160) vom LH zum FG. Außerdem
benötige ich ein ebenso großes Rohr wieder zurück in den ST um die Strömung in Windrichtung einzuhalten
Ich weiß, es ist alles ziemlich Komplex. Daher nochmals Danke, dass Du trotzdem versuchst mir zu helfen...

Guido

P.S. Falls Du eine Idee hast, wie ich die Infos besser aufbereiten kann, ändere ich gerne alles ab. Je mehr Leser meine "Probleme" verstehen, desto mehr Antworten werde ich bekommen.


----------



## bebu (25. Aug. 2017)

*Neuer Versuch:*

Ich habe mir grad überlegt, es noch einmal anders zu beschreiben. Vielleicht ist es so einleuchtender:

Wir lassen die Skizze aus Post#58 erstmal weg, und gehen davon aus, die Verrohrung meines Teiches sei im Endzustand wie die aus Post #57:

 

*Ausgangssituation:*
Das obere Sechseck enthält einen (oder mehrere) mechanischen Filter z.B. einen Trommelfilter. Das Wasser dieses TF wird von einem LH direkt in den ST gepumpt.

*In dem von mir erhofften Zustand hätten die Rohre folgende Funktion:
*
Alle von den drei Sedimentfallen (Orange ausgemalte Rechtecke) abgehenden Rohre zur Standrohrkammer (Oranges offenes Rechteck)  am *oberen* Sechseck sind ohne Funktion. Also:

Standrohre in der Standrohrkammer gesteckt.
An den Sedimentfallen ein Stopfen auf dem Rohr
Rohr leer gepumpt
Der LH am oberen Sechseck pumpt das Wasser aus dem TF (ebenfalls im oberen Sechseck) hierdurch strömt durch die daran angeschlossen Standrohrkammern Wasser:

(ca. 7000 - 10000l) aus dem gelben KG100, welches über das untere Sechseck (Rohrverbindung nicht eingezeichnet!) aus dem FG kommt. Das Wasser wird am oberen Bachlauf (gelbe Leitung KG 100) in den ST gepumpt. Durch den entstehenden Pegelunterschied zwischen ST und FG strömt, mittels Schwerkraft, Wasser aus den Sedimentfallen (Orange ausgemalte Rechtecke) in die Standrohrkammer (Oranges offenes Rechteck)  am *unteren* Sechseck, und von dort in den Einlauf des FG. Normales "NG Prinzip". Außerdem strömt ebenfalls über die Skimmer-Standrohrkammer (violett) Wasser
aus den Skimmern (violett) nach. Dieses wird vom LH ebenfalls zurück in den ST gepumpt. (Positionen der Ausströmrohre hier noch nicht eingezeichnet.)
Wenn ich glück habe, bleibt es dabei und ich bin zufrieden.

*Es könnte aber auch sein, dass ich mit der Sicht im Wasser so nicht zufrieden bin. Also muß ich mehr Filtern... *
Dazu hatte ich im Vorfeld die Rohre, die bisher ungenutzt sind verlegt.


*Nun kann ich die Funktion zum Beispiel wie Folgt ändern:*

*Die Rohre, welche von den oberen beiden Sedimentfallen zur Standrohrkammer am unteren Sechseck verlaufen *_*werden nun verschlossen.*_
Das von der *unteren Sedimentfalle*  abgehende Rohr zur Standrohrkammer  am *oberen* Sechseck ist *weiterhin ohne Funktion*.
*Außerdem* werden die Rohre, die von den oberen Sedimentfallen zur Standrohrkammer (orange) am *oberen* Sechseck laufen *geöffnet.*

Der LH am oberen Sechseck pumpt weiterhin das Wasser aus dem TF (ebenfalls im oberen Sechseck) hierdurch strömt durch die daran angeschlossen Standrohrkammern Wasser:

(ca. 7000 - 10000l) aus dem gelben KG100, welches aus dem FG kommt. Das Wasser wird am oberen Bachlauf (gelbe Leitung) in den ST gepumpt. Durch den entstehenden Pegelunterschied zwischen ST und FG strömt, mittels Schwerkraft, Wasser *aus der unteren Sedimentfalle* (die Rohre zu den oberen beiden wurde abgesperrt!) in die Standrohrkammer am *unteren* Sechseck, und von dort in den Einlauf des FG. Normales "NG Prinzip" jetzt nur noch mit einer Sedimentfalle. Außerdem strömt weiterhin ebenfalls über die Skimmer-Standrohrkammer (violett) Wasser
aus den Skimmern (violett)  nach. Dieses wird vom LH ebenfalls zurück in den ST gepumpt. *Zusätzlich* strömt nun Wasser
aus den beiden oberen Sedimentfallen, über deren Standrohrkammer (orange am *oberen* Sechseck) nach. (Die Zulaufrohre wurden ja geöffnet.)

Ich hoffe meine Absichten sind nun besser verständlich.
Die Fragen, die ich dazu noch habe, würde ich stellen, wenn alle die mir helfen möchten die Idee soweit verstanden haben (und ich mit dieser ungewöhnlichen Herangehensweise bis dahin nicht bereits gesteinigt wurde   )...

Schon mal Viiielen Dank für eure Ausdauer

Guido

P.S. Wie oben schon geschrieben: Der Trommelfilter ist nur ein Beispiel für einen mechanischen Filter im oberen Sechseck. Hier könnten auch weitere bzw. andere Filter oder auch ein UV Gerät eingebaut werden... Je nach dem, was erforderlich ist um mein Gier nach klarem Wasser zu befriedigen


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Aug. 2017)

Das folgende tippte ich Heute Mittag,  ergass nur abzusenden:
Du hast doch bereits erkannt, dass der Filterteich mt ca.max. 10m3/h  im klassischen NG System betrieben wird.
Das ist aber wieder pauschal ausgesagt...und auch abhängig von Breite und Länge des FT......

Ergo gehen durch diesen FT max. 10m3/h durch und die Saugleistung teilt sich auf...zu wenig für 3 BA...oder gar Skimmer...die manchmal noch mit 50mm Schlauch angeschlossen wurden.... bei BA Leitungen mit 70mm....

Ich pers. kann nur immer wieder zur Nutzung des größten Sechsecks als zentralen Filterstandort raten.

Mein LH ist kein Monster...sondern eher so der mittlere Weg.....von der Baulänge her.
Mein LH Schacht ist ca. 2,5m lang und steht ca. 15cm über OK Wasser und ca. 35cm über Erdreich.
Ich würde immer zu einem ca. 2m langen LH raten.
Aber auch kürzere funktionieren aber ggf. nicht so sehr effektiv.
 Siehe meine Tests mit dem 110cm langen LH.

Mein FT ist 15m lang...3m breit...wird mittig nach der LH Einblaskammer gespeist über 3 x KG 125 aus  der Biokammer..mit vielleicht 30m3/h.
Also es laufen zu den Enden jeweils 15m3/h  hin....ca.

Dazu kommt noch ein direkter Teicheinlauf in KG 125 aus der Biikammer.

An den FT- Enden gehen bei mir jeweils 1 KG 110 und ein KG 125 rein....die ich aber alle zwecks Strömungsoptimierung 4 x  kurz verjüngt habe...

Es muss sich dort im FT auch nix mehr grobes absetzen....das ist ja schon vorher raus.....
Eher ökologisches  Pflanzenabteil.

Den Rand vom Filterkeller kann man immer erhöhen.
Bei mir habe ich auch ringsherum 4cm Bohlen noch aufgedübelt. 

Damit ggf. ein TF drunterpasst- je nach Modell variiert das...etwas.
----
Wie zacky schon schrieb:
Standrohrkammer muss nicht sein.
KG 125 Saugleitungen haben hydr. Vorteile aber den Nachteil der teuren Schieber oder Kugelhähne.
Die benötigt man aber nicht, wenn man das System sauber ohne Engpässe plant und baut.
Alle Saugstellen offen...

Du benötigst keine 3 Skimmer.
2 genügen in den Hauptwindrichtungen pro Kreiselströmung einen.

Dein Teich geht ähnlich ums Eck wie meiner.
Die BA passen schon vom Standort.

In der Doku von Semperit ist alles gut beschrieben mit der Verrohrung zum Filterkeller und vom Filterkeller zum FT und 
vom FT zum Teich.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Wenn es einen übersichtlicheren Weg gibt, schreibe ich gerne alles nochmal anders nieder.


...um Gottes willen - Nein...alles gut. Vielleicht bin ich auch der Einzige der es nicht auf Anhieb verstanden hat. 



bebu schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft meine letzten 5 zusammenhängenden Posts würden meine Gedanken und die Planung übersichtlich beschreiben und es Euch erleichtern alles nachzuvollziehen.





bebu schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist alles ziemlich Komplex.


...eben drum... 



bebu schrieb:


> Alle BAs durch den FG. So wie NG das vorsieht. Lt. denen soll das reichen.


...dann nehmen wir das mal so an... 



bebu schrieb:


> Lediglich die Skimmer können lt. NG nicht mit angeschlossen werden. Daher
> 2. Schritt: Alle Skimmer mittels Luftheber durch einen Filter.


...das verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber sie werden dafür schon ihre Gründe haben...also laufen die beiden Skimmer (Eigenbauten) über einen eigenen kleinen Vorfilter bzw. lediglich über das Siebgewebe im Skimmerkasten, so dass die beiden Leitungen vom Skimmer zu einem kleinen LH-Schacht geführt werden müssten, welcher dann das Wasser wieder zurück in den Schwimmteich schiebt oder alternativ die beiden Skimmer durch die zusätzliche Pumpe betrieben werden, die den Bachlauf beliefert. (Habe das dann jetzt so richtig verstanden? )



bebu schrieb:


> Falls ich mit der Filterung mittels FG nicht zufrieden bin, würde ich
> 3. Schritt: Einen Teil der BAs über mechanische Filter reinigen. Post#57 zeigt die dazu angedachte Erweiterung der Vorrohrung. Die ich vielleicht niemals benötige, jedoch jetzt trotzdem schon mit verlegen würde - da später nicht mehr möglich...


Hier würde ich etwas anders vorgehen. - Ich würde mit den 3 Rohren (DN 110 oder DN 125) von den Sedimentfallen in das unteren Sechseck gehen, dort den Sammelschacht mit den Standrohren einbauen und von diesem Sammelschacht wieder mit DN 125 raus in den Filtergraben. Ich gehe aktuell ein wenig davon aus, dass sich ein Teil des Schmutzes oder Sedimentes bereits in dem Sammelschacht absetzen wird.
Sollte das spätere Ergebnis dennoch nicht zufriedenstellend sein, würde ich im unteren Sechseck, wo die 3 x Sedimentfallen ankommen, den Technikbereich mittels mechanischem Vorfilter (mit oder ohne Bio) vorsehen. Für den Fall wäre es nunmehr sinnvoll, dass von diesem Sechseck zusätzlich zur DN 125-leitung zum FG noch zwei DN 125 eine direkte Verbindung zum ST haben, welche dann mitbenutzt werden könnten. So wäre ein entsprechendes Volumen mittels LH möglich und der FG wäre weiter als Teil-Rücklauf integriert.



bebu schrieb:


> Ich wollte Sedimentfallen von NG nehmen.


...dazu würde mich die Meinung von den Usern interessieren, die solche Sedimentfallen nutzen, ob diese so ohne Weiteres überhaupt mit DN 110 oder gar DN 125 anzuschließen zu sind und wie in Folge eines "Tunings" diese dann laufen.



bebu schrieb:


> Für den Notfall, falls mir die Filterung mit den BAs durch den FG nicht ausreicht, ziehe ich vorsorglich noch von jeder Sedimentfalle ein KG125 (Post #57) zum Mechanischen Filter im oberen Sechseck


...das würde ich wie oben beschrieben machen...



bebu schrieb:


> Sagen wir KG 125 aus dem Boden des Sammlers. dann 87,5° Bogen RedStück auf KG 100 und darauf den Schieber.


...ja, schon...ist aber in Sicht auf Lufthebernutzung eher kontraproduktiv.



bebu schrieb:


> Fall 1: Auf jeden Fall den Fitlergraben Rücklauf 1x KG100 (Post #55) und zusätzlich die Skimmer (Post #56) = 3x KG 100. Also mindestens 4x KG 100





bebu schrieb:


> Fall 2: Sollte mir das Wasser mit der Klärung der BAs durch den FG nicht reichen, würde ich z.B. zwei BAs durch den Mechanischen Filter laufen lassen) = 2 x KG125 und nur noch einen BA am FG betreiben. Dann hätte ich insgesamt 4xKG100 (aus Fall 1) und 2xKG125 (aus Fall 2).


Wie ich ja oben schon beschrieben habe, würde ich da etwas anders vorgehen. Über die Menge und Größe der Rückleitungen reglementierst Du auch das Fördervolumen.



bebu schrieb:


> Daher würde ich, wenn das Technisch o.k. ist, einen KG250 LH mit 2m länge bauen.


Ich würde jetzt meinen das ein 250er LH nicht so recht passt, da auch keine 60.000 l/h bei deinem Leitungskonzept machbar sind. Ich würde daher wohl zwei Kreisläufe machen - die 3 x Sedimentfallen ins untere Sechseck ==> FG (ggf. später den LH und einen Vorfilter dort zwischen schalten) und die 2-3 Skimmer ins obere Sechseck ==> Bachlauf und/oder ST.



bebu schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, ob ich die Membranpumpe direkt für 60000l auslegen kann


...siehe meinen neuen Gedanken...also evtl. 2 LH je Strecke mit je eigener Luftpumpe oder 1 x LH mit Luftpumpe und 1 x 12V-Motorpumpe.



bebu schrieb:


> Oder ob ich einen LH für Fall 1 bauen muß (mit z.B. 40000l entspricht ja 4x KG100), und falls Fall2 eintritt ich diesen durch einen anderen LH von 60000l ersetzen muß.


...siehe zuvor beschrieben...



bebu schrieb:


> Wenn die 2m von Thorsten vorteilhaft sind, würde ich den Schacht auch 2m oder 2,5m tief graben.


----------



## bebu (25. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> und auch abhängig von Breite und Länge des FT.


Ich habe ca. 13000l in meinem FG. Daher könnte ich lt. NG ca 13m³ Wasser pro Stunde dort durch pumpen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich pers. kann nur immer wieder zur Nutzung des größten Sechsecks als zentralen Filterstandort raten.


Das habe ich ja auch jetzt dafür eingeplant...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schacht ist ca. 2,5m lang


Muß der für einen 2m LG so tief sein - oder reichen auch 2m und ein bisschen? 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mein FT ist 15m lang...3m breit...wird mittig nach der LH Einblaskammer gespeist über 3 x KG 125 aus der Biokammer..mit vielleicht 30m3/h.


Dann sollte er nicht viel mehr Volumen wie meiner haben...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> zwecks Strömungsoptimierung 4 x kurz verjüngt


D.H. Du hast die rohre mit einem Red-Stück verjüngt? Für welche Strömungsoptimierung?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du benötigst keine 3 Skimmer.
> 2 genügen in den Hauptwindrichtungen pro Kreiselströmung einen.


Ich habe ja nun mal 3. Die muß ich ja auch nicht alle zusammen betreiben. Ich würde schauen, welcher im Livebetrieb am sinnvollsten ist, und den "schlechtesten" absperren.

Du hast mal geschrieben, dass Du im ST eine Kreisströmung erzeugen würdest. Wie müsste ich dazu meine Rücklaufrohre anordnen?

Vielen Dank

Guido


----------



## bebu (25. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,



Zacky schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich auch der Einzige der es nicht auf Anhieb verstanden hat.


Ich glaube, das Prinzip ist nach meinem Post #65 klar geworden?!?



Zacky schrieb:


> (Habe das dann jetzt so richtig verstanden?


Ja. Ich hatte gedacht, statt der Bogenfilter einen TF mit LH im oberen Sechseck zu betreiben.



Zacky schrieb:


> So wäre ein entsprechendes Volumen mittels LH möglich und der FG wäre weiter als Teil-Rücklauf integriert.


Darüber muß ich nachdenken, da es nicht so einfach ist am unteren Sechseck noch ein Loch für einen LH zu buddeln.
*Wie tief müßten denn die Schächte für die LH wohl sein, wenn ich 2 statt einem einsetzte?!?*



Zacky schrieb:


> die solche Sedimentfallen nutzen, ob diese so ohne Weiteres überhaupt mit DN 110 oder gar DN 125 anzuschließen zu sind


Das sind IMHO nur Abdeckplatten mit einem Rahmen. Der eigentliche Schacht wir aus Beton modelliert.

Über das neue Konzept, mit 2 LH muß ich nochmal nachdenken. Wenn ich richtig Dampf auf dem 3 BAs haben möchte, müssen dort 30000l/h durch. Ich möchte aber einen "blühenden" Filtergraben. Wenn ich mir den Fred von Kreuzi durchlese, ist es ja vor allem der großen Strömung geschuldet, dass bei Ihm nichts wächst...

Vielen Dank

Guido


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das Prinzip ist nach meinem Post #65 klar geworden?!?






bebu schrieb:


> Ja. Ich hatte gedacht, statt der Bogenfilter einen TF mit LH im oberen Sechseck zu betreiben.


 ist bestimmt die bessere Lösung.



bebu schrieb:


> Darüber muß ich nachdenken, da es nicht so einfach ist am unteren Sechseck noch ein Loch für einen LH zu buddeln.
> *Wie tief müßten denn die Schächte für die LH wohl sein, wenn ich 2 statt einem einsetzte?!?*


Die Tiefe würde gleich bleiben, aber es geht auch mit 1,50 m Tiefe oder so. Und Du bräuchtest in der Summe nur 2 LH einsetzen - den einen LH im oberen Sechseck hinter dem TF und einen LH im unteren Sechseck hinter der Sammelkammer. Da würde ich jeweils DN 160 nehmen und mit der Luftpumpenleistung spielen. Wenn Du jetzt in dieser Art & Weise mit LH arbeiten willst, solltest Du zwischen LH und FG eine Verteilerkammer machen, die besagte Leitung für den FG sowie zwei weitere Leitungen für die höhere Umwälzung beherbergt. Die zwei zusätzlichen Leitungen kannst Du ja anfangs ebenso absperren.

Oder wolltest Du jetzt evtl. das Wasser von den Sedimentfallen direkt in den FG schieben und am Ende des FG eine Pumpe einsetzen? (stand bestimmt auch schon mal hier irgendwo!? Stimmt's?? )



bebu schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig Dampf auf dem 3 BAs haben möchte, müssen dort 30000l/h durch.


Deswegen meinte ich ja, dass Du zusätzlich zu dem einen Rücklauf in den FG noch zwei weitere Rückläufe machst, die dann jedoch direkt in den ST gehen. Wenn Du hier mit dem LH anfangs nur durch den FG gehen willst, welcher ja auf 10.000 l/h limitiert sein soll, einfach eine kleinere Luftpumpe wählen. Später beim Upgrade auf ein höheres Volumen einfach eine größere dazu schalten oder in Gänze eine größere Belüfterpumpe.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. Aug. 2017)

Ich pers.würde  nur einen zentralen Filter und LH bauen. KG 200 passt vom Durchmesser gut zu 5-6 Saugleitungen..also ca. 50m3.
Schachtboden und Steigrohr in KG 500.
Wenn man nur ein 2m langes Steigrohr bekommt, dann nimm das.  Der LH wird dann eben nur 1,8m nach zacky Bauart, die gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen!


Du benötigst wirklich nur 2 Skimmer in den Hauptwindrichtungen. 
Die Kreiselströmung wird durch um den Teich verteilte Rückläufe erreicht.
Dadurch kommt der Schmutz immer am Skimmer vorbei...irgendwann.
Es reicht ja aus, wenn es sich ganz gemütlich dreht...langsam.
In meiner Signatur sind links zu youtube.
Nicht perfekte Videos.....aber der Aufbau vom LH, Einblaskammer ist erkennbar. Ebenso die gemächliche Kreiselströmung im Teich und Biokammer.
Die Rückläufe kommen ja, wenn man es in der von mir vorgeschlagenen Variante baut...
direkt von der Biokammer in den Teich
und 
vom Filterteich in den Teich

Dort kommen im Teich Bögen rauf um die Kreiselströmung einzustellen.
Für die kleine Strömung rechts in deinem Teich reicht ein Rücklauf aus.
Bei dem großen Teichabteil links mehrere um den Teich verteilt, wenn möglich.

Zu den Verjüngungen am Einlauf:
Ist ein Trick um punktuell die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen ohne wesentlich den hydr. Widerstand. 
Kostet aber sicher einen cm mehr Förderhöhe am LH.
Das kann man probieren....

Die Idee mit den Red. von KG 125 auf 110 im Filterkeller geht auch mit den 110 er Schiebern.
Vom hydr. Widerstand ist dann die z.B. 10m lange Leitung in 9m KG 125 plus 1m KG 110 immer noch besser als 10m KG110.
Die Schieber sind aber im Betrieb immer offen. ..kosten Platz..und muss man gegenrechnen zu einer Kiste mit KG Rohren zum raufstecken.

Sieh Dir die Beiträge hier an...Semperit von der Rohrverlegung her....und die anderen mit LH dpoessel etc...Teich4you hat den TF gut eingebaut mit dem Abgang am Boden...etc.


----------



## bebu (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Zacky,

sorry, hat leider 'ne Weile gedauert...



Zacky schrieb:


> Hier würde ich etwas anders vorgehen. - Ich würde mit den 3 Rohren (DN 110 oder DN 125) von den Sedimentfallen in das unteren Sechseck gehen, dort den Sammelschacht mit den Standrohren einbauen und von diesem Sammelschacht wieder mit DN 125 raus in den Filtergraben. Ich gehe aktuell ein wenig davon aus, dass sich ein Teil des Schmutzes oder Sedimentes bereits in dem Sammelschacht absetzen wird.
> Sollte das spätere Ergebnis dennoch nicht zufriedenstellend sein, würde ich im unteren Sechseck, wo die 3 x Sedimentfallen ankommen, den Technikbereich mittels mechanischem Vorfilter (mit oder ohne Bio) vorsehen. Für den Fall wäre es nunmehr sinnvoll, dass von diesem Sechseck zusätzlich zur DN 125-leitung zum FG noch zwei DN 125 eine direkte Verbindung zum ST haben, welche dann mitbenutzt werden könnten. So wäre ein entsprechendes Volumen mittels LH möglich und der FG wäre weiter als Teil-Rücklauf integriert.



Die Technik im unteren Sechseck würde mir aus folgenden Gründen gut gefallen (vielleicht könnte man ja die komplette Technik dort integrieren?!?).

Ich bin nah am Haus, und könnte die Membranpume(n) in den Keller stellen. Die soll ja ziemlich laut sein, und ist vielleicht in den Sechsecken nicht so gut untergebracht, denn darüber ist eine Sitzgelegenheit vorgesehen.
Da ich den FG mit einbeziehen möchte, wäre eine Verteilung hier sicherlich am sinnvollsten.
Die Skimmer kommen dort ja schon mit KG 110 an, könnten also auch integriert werden.
Das Sechseck liegt 21cm über OK Wasser, was für den Einbau des Trommelfilters besser wäre, als das 7cm tiefere obere Sechseck (welches ggf erhöht werden müßte).
Ich sehe jedoch folgende Probleme (vielleicht auch nur aus Unwissenheit?!?):

Um die Strömung im ST in Windrichtung zu gewährleisten, müsste ich die "Druckrohre" and die gegenüberliegende Seite des ST verlegen (Hauptwindrichtung WNW). Damit ist es
fraglich, ob bei den dabei entstehenden, ca. 20m Rohrlänge 2x DN125 ausreicht.
Das Sechseck ist etwas kleiner als das obere (2,2m zwischen den parallelen Wänden gegenüber 2,7m / dafür aber tiefer 96cm zu 82cm)
Die Form des "Decks" muß kein Kreis sein, und könnte geändert / vergrößert werden, um LH Schacht, LH Kammer und Sammler mit abzudecken wenn sie außerhalb positioniert würden.



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt meinen das ein 250er LH nicht so recht passt, da auch keine 60.000 l/h bei deinem Leitungskonzept machbar sind.


Ich hätte im Vollausbau: 3xKG125 BA + 2x KG125 (bzw. KG100 (die liegen ja schon im unteren Sechseck) so weit bin ich von 60000m² doch nicht entfernt - oder?!?




Zacky schrieb:


> Die Tiefe würde gleich bleiben, aber es geht auch mit 1,50 m Tiefe oder so. Und Du bräuchtest in der Summe nur 2 LH einsetzen - den einen LH im oberen Sechseck hinter dem TF und einen LH im unteren Sechseck hinter der Sammelkammer.


Ein großer wäre mir lieber. Evtl. mit 2 Membranpumpen. z.B. eine für Dauer- und eine für Schwimmbetrieb. Hatte ich mal irgend wo hier gelesen...



Zacky schrieb:


> Oder wolltest Du jetzt evtl. das Wasser von den Sedimentfallen direkt in den FG schieben und am Ende des FG eine Pumpe einsetzen? (stand bestimmt auch schon mal hier irgendwo!? Stimmt's?? )


Sicherlich - so ungefähr 300 mal . Aber irgend wie will mich jeder davon abbringen. Warum nur.
Ich würde lieber alle paar Jahre einen Tag lang den FG ausschüppen, als alle paar Tage aufs neue irgend welche Filter reinigen zu müssen. Es sei denn, der TF wäre so gut, dass ich mich so gut wie nie nicht darum zu kümmern bräuchte, dann wäre mir das natürlich lieber.
Ich glaube aber, Du hast geschrieben, dass du jede Woche 2 Eimer "Dreck" aus dem Ding herausholst - oder?!?

Vielen Dank

Guido


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2017)

Um den TF etc. muss man sich nicht kümmern. Da geht alles automatisch.

Vermutlich hat zacky ebenso wie ich für das TF Spülwasser einen Sickerschacht...Auffangeimer.
Deswegen sehen wir ja manchmal, was der TF automatisch an Biomasse entsorgt.

Ein Ableiten des TF Spülwassers in die öffentliche Kanalisation ist ggf. nicht legal. Insbesondere wenn auch der Teichüberlauf mit in den Kanal geht...also Regenwasser bei Starkregen...das kann ggf. teuer werden.

Vermutlich kann man das mit dem Ver und Entsorger klären.....wenn zum Nachfüllen des Teiches Trinkwasser und Abwassergebühren anfallen.

Vermutlich...leiten viele einfach das TF Spülwasser in den Kanal....

Die guten Membranpumpen von Thomas oder Secoh sind sehr leise.
Vernünftiger Deckel drüber und das aufstellen im Filterkeller ist kein Problem.

Ein LH von 2m Baulänge reicht für 5 Saugstellen aus.
Dieser funktioniert auch sehr gut mit wenig Luft..Thomas AP 60/80 z.B. bei mir im Winter- oder Sparbetrieb...nachts..mit 30W.


----------



## Zacky (28. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich hätte im Vollausbau: 3xKG125 BA + 2x KG125 (bzw. KG100 (die liegen ja schon im unteren Sechseck) so weit bin ich von 60000m² doch nicht entfernt - oder?!?


Mit den Leitungen mag es gehen, aber ich dachte...da Du ja sowohl im oberen als auch im unteren Sechseck deine Leitungen zu liegen hast bzw. dort hin verlegen willst und sowohl über FG als auch über TF filtern möchtest...wäre eine Aufteilung der Strecken dann optimaler.



bebu schrieb:


> Ein großer wäre mir lieber. Evtl. mit 2 Membranpumpen. z.B. eine für Dauer- und eine für Schwimmbetrieb. Hatte ich mal irgend wo hier gelesen...


Was das mit Schwimm- und/oder Dauerbetrieb zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht und halte ich auch für unnötig. Den größeren Luftheber dann mit zwei Pumpen betreiben hat seine Vorteile, aber dennoch würden bei mir auch beide Luftpumpen laufen, damit ich eben immer den vollen Sog auf den Leitungen habe.



bebu schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, Du hast geschrieben, dass du jede Woche 2 Eimer "Dreck" aus dem Ding herausholst - oder?!?


...siehe ThorstenC's Antwort...


ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat zacky ebenso wie ich für das TF Spülwasser einen Sickerschacht...Auffangeimer.
> Deswegen sehen wir ja manchmal, was der TF automatisch an Biomasse entsorgt.


...das wollte ich damit sagen...die Biomasse kommt automatisch über den TF raus und sammelt sich in der Grube, aber auch diese muss (bei mir zumindest) händisch gereinigt werden, da ich keinen Kanalanschluss nutze. So kommt der Modder auf den Kompost und das Wasser selbst wird mittels Schmutzpumpe unter die Hecken bzw. in die Beete gepumpt.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Aug. 2017)

Stimmer einfach in die beiden Hauptwindrichtungen. Die Rückläufe müssen nicht unbedingt in der Nähe der Skimmer sein. Wenn es sich langsam im Kreis dreht ist alles gut. 

Das Einbringen des Pflanzenfilters nach dem Vorfilter, LH und Einblas-/ Biokammer macht schon Sinn.

Du kannst den teilweisen Rücklauf  aus der LH Einblaskammer auch mittig in den Pfanzenfilterteich einleiten.

Dann teilt sich der Wasserstrom auf und fließt zu den Enden hin.
An den Enden dann Übergänge per Flansche in den Schwimmteich..Bogen..Kreiselströmung..fertig.

Nimm das grössere Seckseck...oder das, wo Elektrotechnik,  Wasser und Abwasser gut anzubinden sind.

Einfacher ist es natürlich,  wenn man gleich endgültig den Filter aussucht..und die ganzen zu und Abläufe plant und baut.

Doku von semperit, dpoessel, teich4you....etc. schon gelesen? 
Ist vom Prinzip immer das selbe.....


----------



## bebu (28. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten, Hallo Zacky,

vielen Dank, dass Ihr noch zur Stange haltet...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Um den TF etc. muss man sich nicht kümmern. Da geht alles automatisch.


Das klingt schon sehr verlockend.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vermutlich hat zacky ebenso wie ich für das TF Spülwasser einen Sickerschacht...Auffangeimer.


Also so eine Art "Siebeimer"?
Theoretisch ist die Masse doch bestimmt ähnlich dessen, was durch eine Dachrinne läuft - also theoretisch KG100 Abfluss kompatibel?!?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die guten Membranpumpen von Thomas oder Secoh sind sehr leise.
> Vernünftiger Deckel drüber und das aufstellen im Filterkeller ist kein Problem.


Auch wenn man z.B. Abends noch ein Ruhe ein wenig draußen sitzen möchte - über der Pumpe?



Zacky schrieb:


> Mit den Leitungen mag es gehen, aber ich dachte...da Du ja sowohl im oberen als auch im unteren Sechseck deine Leitungen zu liegen hast bzw. dort hin verlegen willst und sowohl über FG als auch über TF filtern möchtest...wäre eine Aufteilung der Strecken dann optimaler.


Das obere würde ich ja nur Thorsten zu Liebe mit einbeziehen. . Aber mal im Ernst. Eigentlich war das untere für mich immer das wichtigste, deshalb habe ich dort ja auch schon die Rohre der Skimmer liegen. Alle anderen Rohre muß ich noch ziehen.
Thorsten meinte dann, am oberen haste mehr Platz. Hat er ja auch recht.
Ich habe in beiden Sechecken einen KG110 als Abfluss mittig im Boden (mit Gefälle von den Seiten) liegen. Außerdem geht vom "Technikkellerraum" ein KG160 zum unteren Sechseck und von dort geht eins oben zur Ecke des Grundstücks und davon wiederum ein kurzes in das obere Sechseck.
D.h. ich kann in beiden Elektrotechnik nachziehen. Frischwasser ebenso. Abwasser ist ja, wie gesagt, vorhanden.

Das liebste wäre mir ein LH der so groß ist, dass ich ausgesorgt habe. Wenn ich nur die Skimmer (20000l) und den FG(10000l) daran betreibe, langweilt er sich halt.
Wenn es das volle Programm wird (50000l) sollte er die dann (mit größerer oder 2. Membranpumpe) auch noch packen.
Daher dann wohl DN200 2m lang.

Wie tief muß denn der Schacht für den LH sein. Sind 2,5m wie bei Thorsten wirklich erforderlich für einen 2m Heber? Oder reichen ggf. auch 2,1m Innenmaß?
Wir haben hier Lehm und Mergel. Tief graben ist nicht grad ein Vergnügen - auch mit 'nem Minibagger nicht...

Ich könnte von Boels einen 457mm Edrbohrer leihen. Aber ich vermute, dass der LH Schacht > als DN400 werden muß?!?



Zacky schrieb:


> Was das mit Schwimm- und/oder Dauerbetrieb zu tun hat, verstehe ich nicht und halte ich auch für unnötig.


Es war wohl so gemeint, dass das beim Schwimmen aufgewirbeltes Sediment durch die Zuschaltung einer 2. Pumpe schneller gefiltert wird...



Zacky schrieb:


> Den größeren Luftheber dann mit zwei Pumpen betreiben hat seine Vorteile


Außer dem, dass ich Nachts nur noch eine Pumpe laufen lasse, noch einen weiteren?!?




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Skimmer einfach in die beiden Hauptwindrichtungen. Die Rückläufe müssen nicht unbedingt in der Nähe der Skimmer sein.


Meine Idee wäre:

Am Ende des oberen Bachlaufs (ist ja schon eingezeichnet)
unterhalb der Holzabdeckung des oberen Sechsecks
auf der rechten Seite, dort wo die "Felsküste" ist
auf der rechten Seite unterhalb der Brücke für den schmalen Kanal
Das würde für den von Thorsten angedachten Technikstandort im oberen Sechseck sprechen. Die Skimmerrohre wären im Vergleich um unteren Sechseck gleich lang. Die der BA insgesamt kürzer und für die abgehenden Rohre wäre das obere Sechseck ebenfalls zentraler.

Einzig den FG anzubinden wäre dann direkt eine ziemliche Strecke: ca. 20m bis zum Anfang und ca. 30m bis zum Ende des FG.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit wäre:
10000l vom unteren BA > (wenn unbedingt nötig 2. TF im unteren Sechseck) > FG > Rohr vom Ende des FG zum unteren Secheck > vorhandenes Rohr vom unteren zum oberen Sechseck (4" PVC-U ca. 20m) > LH > LH-Kammer > ST



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das Einbringen des Pflanzenfilters nach dem Vorfilter, LH und Einblas-/ Biokammer macht schon Sinn.


Muß die Einblas-/ Biokammer eine bestimmte Mindestgröße haben, oder richtet sich die Größe nach der Fläche die ich benötige um alle Abgänge montieren zu können.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Doku von semperit, dpoessel, teich4you....etc. schon gelesen?


Yep. Habe ich.


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist die Masse doch bestimmt ähnlich dessen, was durch eine Dachrinne läuft



eher etwas breiiger   ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/525711/


----------



## bebu (28. Aug. 2017)

Hey mitch,
vielleicht ist das auch regional unterschiedlich - aber - das kommt unserer Pampe schon recht nahe?!?


----------



## mitch (28. Aug. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> aber - schon mal 'ne Dachrinne gereinigt?!?


mach ich jedes Jahr


----------



## bebu (2. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

sorry für die lange Pause. Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nochmals alle Threads druchgegangen, und habe mir die ein oder andere Teichdoku angesehen um die noch offenen Fragen zu klären.

Grundsätzlich hattet Ihr mich vom LH in Kombination mit einem TF ja bereits überzeugt. Ich möchte die Kombination nun außerdem vor dem FG einbauen.
So, wie Thorsten es vorgeschlagen hat, mit "seinem" *2m LH in DN250 und einem PP50/65* bzw. einem Eigenbau in dieser Dimension.

Allerdings überlege ich nicht das obere sondern das untere Sechseck zu nutzen. Hier gibt es, wie neulich schon erwähnt, einige Vorteile. 
Nicht zu letzt hoffe ich, dass es dort im Winter, auf Grund er Nähe zum Haus und der 60%igen Überdachung durch das Hausdach, nicht so kalt wird. 
Der TF darf ja keinen Frost bekommen.

In diesem Zusammenhang versuche ich meine Rücklaufleitungen neu zu ordnen.

Mir ist bekannt, dass:

Die Leitung in Flussrichtung ansteigen soll.
Die Leitung einen Bogen nach unten, ober keinen nach oben machen darf.
Ich mehr Rücklaufquerschnitt als Saugleitungsquerschnitt benötige.
Thorsten sagt am besten DN125, 
Zacki hatte jedoch mal zu dem Saugleitungen geschrieben, dass:
"Du bei diesem Querschnitt dennoch auf mind. 0,4 m/sec kommen solltest, damit sich recht wenig bis gar kein Schmutz in den Leitungen absetzt"
Bei meinen 10m³/h in jeder Leitung komme ich bei DN110 auf 0,33m/sec. Daher überlege ich:

2x KG 110 von den Skimmern zur Standrohrkammer
3x KG 110 von den BAs zur Standrohrkammer
5x KG 125 als Rücklaufleitungen (zwischen Standrohrkammer und Einlauf) zu nutzen
Somit hätte ich eine Mischung aus beiden Meinungen.

Die Fragen zu den Rücklaufleitungen wären:

Ist eine Einströmtiefe von 10-20cm ok?
Könnte ich mit der Rücklaufleitung auch unter dem Schwimmbereich durch? (Also Bogen nach unten bis auf ca. 1,60m Tiefe?)
Warum ist es ein Nachteil, eine große Leitung zu nehmen, und diese dann auf 2 Einläufe aufzuteilen? (Das hatte Thorsten mal geschrieben)
Wo ich mir bisher noch nicht sicher bin:

Wenn ich die LH-Kammer nicht als Biokammer nutzen möchte, muß sie dann eine gewisse Mindestgröße haben?
Die Einlaufhöhe vom Trommelfilter in den LH Schacht ist doch egal - oder?
Der LH Auslauf sollte Oberkante in etwa mit dem Wasserpegel im ST übereinstimmen - oder?
Vielen Dank nochmals für Eure Hilfe!

Guido


----------



## Zacky (2. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Thorsten sagt am besten DN125


Das hat den Vorteil, dass mit weniger Reibung etwas mehr Wasser bewegt werden kann.



bebu schrieb:


> Zacki hatte jedoch mal zu dem Saugleitungen geschrieben, dass:
> "Du bei diesem Querschnitt dennoch auf mind. 0,4 m/sec kommen solltest, damit sich recht wenig bis gar kein Schmutz in den Leitungen absetzt"
> Bei meinen 10m³/h in jeder Leitung komme ich bei DN110 auf 0,33m/sec.


Richtig, dass habe ich so mal geschrieben. Du musst ja jetzt nicht davon ausgehen, dass Du nur je 10 m³/h je Leitung erreichst. Wenn der Luftheber stark genug ist, und Du willst einen DN 250 verbauen, dann schaffst Du auch mit der richtigen Belüfterpumpe mehr wie 10 m³/h je Leitung.



bebu schrieb:


> 2x KG 110 von den Skimmern zur Standrohrkammer
> 
> 3x KG 110 von den BAs zur Standrohrkammer
> 
> 5x KG 125 als Rücklaufleitungen (zwischen Standrohrkammer und Einlauf) zu nutzen


Beachte hier deine technischen Möglichkeiten, was die Anschlüsse an den TF betrifft. Da sollte man vorher mit dem Händler seines Vertrauens genau gesprochen werden, was an Anschlüssen möglich ist. Wenn Du mit den 5 Grundleitungen (egal, ob jetzt DN 110 oder DN 125) in einer Sammelkammer ankommst, muss es von dort aus ja auch zum TF gehen. Hier wäre also die Frage, was für Leitungen zwischen Standrohrkammer und TF sind erforderlich bzw. möglich.



bebu schrieb:


> Die Fragen zu den Rücklaufleitungen wären:
> 
> Ist eine Einströmtiefe von 10-20cm ok?
> Könnte ich mit der Rücklaufleitung auch unter dem Schwimmbereich durch? (Also Bogen nach unten bis auf ca. 1,60m Tiefe?)
> Warum ist es ein Nachteil, eine große Leitung zu nehmen, und diese dann auf 2 Einläufe aufzuteilen? (Das hatte Thorsten mal geschrieben)


zu 1. - ja
zu 2. - hier wird es schwierig, da Lufteinschlüsse vermieden werden sollten. Aber grundsätzlich sollte es machbar sein, wenn die Luft entweichen kann. In dem Fall wäre es ggf. von Vorteil, wenn der Weg bis zum senkrechten Abgang erst einmal leicht hinunter geneigt ist und dann das restliche Teilstück (Waagerechte unter dem Boden, sowie die Senkrechte aufwärts) wieder ansteigt. Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler!?
zu 3. ...wird sich Thorsten sicher nochmal melden...aber meines Wissens, ist die Verteilung nicht gerade gleichmäßig, was etwas strömungsungünstig ist.



bebu schrieb:


> Wo ich mir bisher noch nicht sicher bin:
> 
> Wenn ich die LH-Kammer nicht als Biokammer nutzen möchte, muß sie dann eine gewisse Mindestgröße haben?
> Die Einlaufhöhe vom Trommelfilter in den LH Schacht ist doch egal - oder?
> Der LH Auslauf sollte Oberkante in etwa mit dem Wasserpegel im ST übereinstimmen - oder?


zu 1. - Luftheberkammer und Biokammer sind zwei getrennte Kammern. Die Biokammer ist unter Umständen auch gleich deine Rücklaufverteilerkammer. Ob Du hier nun überhaupt Biomedium einbringst, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
zu 2. - nicht ganz egal...sie sollte schon deutlich unter Wasserlinie liegen.
zu 3. - genau... ich favorisiere die OK LH-Auslauf etwa 1-2 cm über Wasserstand. Es kommt unweigerlich zu einer Überstauung durch den Luftheber, so dass der Auslauf dann unter Wasserlinie liegt und es deutlich mehr Geräusche ergeben wird.

...aber all das, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung...


----------



## Mr.DD (3. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Ich habe ca. 13000l in meinem FG. Daher könnte ich lt. NG ca 13m³ Wasser pro Stunde dort durch pumpen.



sehr viel zu lesen hier aber hierzu will ich nochmal mein senf abgeben falls dies noch nicht passiert ist aber wahrscheinlich überlesen 

die NG empfehlung trifft ja nur zu, wenn man den FG als dreckauffangbecken nutzt der schmutz sich also dort ablagern soll.... sobald man vorfiltert kannst auch 50.000 da durhc jagen die pflanzen nehmen sich schon das was se brauchen. ich leite wie einige anderen auch nur einen teil des wassers durch den pflazengraben der rest geht nach dem vorfiltern und bio kammer direkt wieder in den ST


----------



## bebu (3. Sep. 2017)

Moin Moin,

Ihr seid ja unermüdlich - so spät noch im Forum unterwegs - Danke! 


Zacky schrieb:


> Du musst ja jetzt nicht davon ausgehen, dass Du nur je 10 m³/h je Leitung erreichst. Wenn der Luftheber stark genug ist, und Du willst einen DN 250 verbauen, dann schaffst Du auch mit der richtigen Belüfterpumpe mehr wie 10 m³/h je Leitung.


Ich möchte eigentlich kein Volumen um jeden Preis. Ich würde sagen, klares Wasser mit minimaler Technik.

Da ich keine Lust habe ständig Filter zu reinigen, wollte ich ja eigentlich einen ST Kategorie 3, also lediglich Skimmer Betrieb, so wie der aktuelle Teich von Oliver (anz111).

Dann habe ich - Dank eurer Infos - erfahren, dass man sich um einen TF im Prinzip nicht großartig kümmern muß. Also ein Vorteil gegenüber den geplanten Bogensieben in den Skimmern.
Außerdem sagt Ihr, dass eure Pflanzen auch mit TF als Vorfilter genügend "Nahrung" finden. Daher wäre es Quatsch alle X-Jahre den FG zu reinigen, wenn der TF das von Anfang an automatisch erledigt.
Wenn ich nun eh schon einen 20m³ TF für die Skimmer benötige, kann ich den auch sofort für 50m³ auslegen und den FG ebenfalls darüber laufen lassen.

Ich möchte aber nach wie vor eine möglichst intakte Teichbiologie. Also Zooplankton, das auch den Teich von Oliver "sauber" hält. Dieses hält sich lt. Aussage von R.Weixler nicht in den oberen Wasserschichten auf. Daher ist der Einsatz von Skimmern bedenkenlos möglich. Weixler empfiehlt übrigens das Teichvolumen in 24 Stunden maximal einmal umzuwälzen um das Zooplankton so wenig wie möglich zu stören.

Das Zooplankton wird, lt. Weixler, zwischen den Schaufeln einer normalen Pumpen getötet. Jetzt schlägt die Stunde des LH. Darin wird ihm vermutlich nur schwindelig... 

(Das war auch so ein Punkt bei NG. Als ich sie darauf angesprochen habe, ob es nicht sinnvoller ist, die Pumpe am Anfang des FG zu positionieren, da vermutlich ein Großteil des Zooplanktons, das ja eigentlich vom FG in den ST gelangen soll, durch die Pumpe am Ende des Grabens getötet wird, bekam ich - keine Antwort.)

Der TF hat jedoch ein Sieb von 60µ.
Daphnien - die fallen mir als Bestandteil des Zooplanktons spontan ein - sind zwischen 1 mm und 5 mm groß. Würden also über den TF "entsorgt". Daher überlege ich, ob es nicht möglich ist, den BA baulich so zu verändern, dass er vor allem die Wasserschicht direkt über der Folie absaugt. Z.B. eine 2cm hochstehende Platte mit einer umlaufenden Öffnung zur Seite
Da ich die BA Zuleitungen gerne innerhalb der Folie verlegen würde, habe ich darüber nachgedacht, in die Rohre statt den Sedimentfallen von NG, diese Revisionsklappen einzubauen:





Die könnte ich auch bei gefülltem Teich leicht öffnen oder schließen und die Ansaugung durch andere Aufbauten (z.B. wie oben beschrieben) beeinflussen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Beachte hier deine technischen Möglichkeiten, was die Anschlüsse an den TF betrifft.


Das wird wohl auf einen Eigenbau hinauslaufen. Ich habe mich bei der Planung jedoch an den Dimensionen des PP65 orientiert. Aber auch in der Originalversion sind statt der KG 110 auch andere Anschlüsse lt. Hersteller möglich.



Zacky schrieb:


> von Vorteil, wenn der Weg bis zum senkrechten Abgang erst einmal leicht hinunter geneigt ist und dann das restliche Teilstück (Waagerechte unter dem Boden, sowie die Senkrechte aufwärts) wieder ansteigt. Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler!?


Ich wollte den Abgang nicht 90° nach unten bzw. oben machen. Wenn ich unter der Folie, entlang der Stufen laufe, habe ich ein Gefälle von vielleicht 45°. Auch das Querstück unter dem Teich könnte ich mit leichtem Gefälle jeweils zur Mitte hin bauen. Die KG Rohre sind ja in gewissem Maße innerhalb der Muffe flexibel.
Ich habe eher Bedenken, ob der Druckverlust durch das "hoch und runter" beinflusst wird. Oder hängt der ausschließlich von der Rohrlänge ab.
Außerdem mach ich mir über Ablagerungen sorgen. Ich erreiche die 0,4m/sec ja schon im 110er Rohr nicht. Im 125iger sieht der Wert dann ja nochmals schlechter aus.



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Biokammer ist unter Umständen auch gleich deine Rücklaufverteilerkammer.


Sorry, ich meinte die Kammer, die Thorsten immer als LH-Einblaskammer bezeichnet. Er verwendet diese nur direkt mit als Biokammer. Die benötige ich aber nicht, da ich ja keine Fische möchte. Die fressen nämlich mein Zooplankton 
Wäre denn dann das Volumen der Kammer egal?



Zacky schrieb:


> nicht ganz egal...sie sollte schon deutlich unter Wasserlinie liegen.


Schon klar. Auslauf TF ist ja am besten am Boden. Also wäre die geplante Tiefe bei mir ca. 50cm unter Wasserpegel ST. (70cm Bauhöhe - 17cm TF über Wasserpegel)



Mr.DD schrieb:


> sobald man vorfiltert kannst auch 50.000 da durhc jagen die pflanzen nehmen sich schon das was se brauchen.


Ist es den Pflanzen denn egal, ob sie in einem ruhigen oder stark durchströmten Gewässer stehen?


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> sorry für die lange Pause. Ich bin in den letzten Tagen nochmals alle Threads druchgegangen, und habe mir die ein oder andere Teichdoku angesehen um die noch offenen Fragen zu klären.


Alles gut- so ist es richtig- lesen, informieren und das, was einem passt übernehmen! Bei Fragen- einfach fragen!



bebu schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hattet Ihr mich vom LH in Kombination mit einem TF ja bereits überzeugt. Ich möchte die Kombination nun außerdem vor dem FG einbauen.


Sehr schön.



bebu schrieb:


> So, wie Thorsten es vorgeschlagen hat, mit "seinem" *2m LH in DN250 und einem PP50/65* bzw. einem Eigenbau in dieser Dimension.



Hier sprichst Du von einem LH in KG 250- meiner ist ja nur KG200 bei 6 Saugleitungen. Ob da jetzt KG250 für den LH noch vorteilhafter ist..kann ich nicht beurteilen. JE größer der Rohrdurchmesser, desto geringer die Reibung, desto effektiver.
Aber wenn der Durchmesser zu groß ist im Verhältnis zur eingebrachten Luftmenge, dann bricht der LH bei gewünschter Förderhöhe (wird irgendwo bei max. 10-15cm liegen) eher ein. Bei "Normalbetrieb" mit voller Pumpleistung sehe ich da kein Problem- eher bei stark reduzierten Pumpbetieb wie im Winter.
Da läuft bei mir nur eine kleine Thomas AP 60/80 mit ca. 30W. Trotzdem wird noch am TF 5cm Diff. am Sieb erzeugt, damit dieser aut. gereinigt wird.
Keine Ahnung, ob jetzt ein KG 250 von Vorteil wäre bei 5 Saugstellen oder es schon "nachteilig" wird. Ich kenne LH in KG 250 und sehr langer Baulänge (Schacht 3m) wie bei Rhabanus, die dann ca. 80m³/h liefern. Rhabanus lässt seinen LH auch mit 2 Luftpumpen laufen- halbe und volle Kraft.

Wenn wir uns jetzt hier nicht sicher sind, ob KG 200 oder 250 am LH, dann baue den Rohrbogen oben am Schacht und den Durchgang am Schacht zur LH Einblaskammer in KG 250.
Eine aufgesteckte Reduzierung von KG 250 auf KG 200 unterhalb des Bogens im senkrechten Teil des LH ist unschädlich.



bebu schrieb:


> Allerdings überlege ich nicht das obere sondern das untere Sechseck zu nutzen. Hier gibt es, wie neulich schon erwähnt, einige Vorteile.
> Nicht zu letzt hoffe ich, dass es dort im Winter, auf Grund er Nähe zum Haus und der 60%igen Überdachung durch das Hausdach, nicht so kalt wird.
> Der TF darf ja keinen Frost bekommen.



Nimm das von der Lage her günstigste Sechseck. Das größerer wäre günstiger....der Platz geht schnell weg bei Anschlüssen. Deshalb ja auch meine Idee den LH Schacht in KG 500 extra neben dem Sechseck einzugraben. Schachtboden mit Zuläufen in KG 250...Super wäre natürlich ein senkrechtes KG500 Rohr von 2 oder 2,5m Länge. Weil der Schacht ja oben ca. 10cm über OK Wasser überstehen soll, damit nix überläuft.
Damit wäre der Zulauf zum Schacht ganz unten. Bei anderen Ideen kann ich nur empfehlen den Zulauf zum LH Schacht so tief wie es geht. Teich4you hat es mit dem Ablauf am Boden ded PP TF sehr gut gemacht! So lagert sich kein Feinstsediment im TF am Boden ab- und für Wartungsarbeiten kann der LH dann die TF Kiste nach Absperren der Saugleitungen (Standrohre oder Schieber) komplett leer ziehen. Das schafft der LH locker bei mehr al 0,5m max. Förderhöhe.

Ein weiteres Negativbeispiel ist mein Ausgang vom TF zum LH Sammelschacht. Da habe ich mich an der Position des alten DN 200 Auslaufes gehalten und ein DN 250 Rohr angeschweißt. Leider ist dieses nicht optimal, weil bei Vollast der "Pumpe" der Wasserspiegel dort sich absenkt und das DN 250 Rohr oben schon trocken fällt. Das liegt aber auch am Engpaß meiner Saugleitungen- mit der Konsequenz von ca. 10cm Pegelabsenkung in der TF Einlaufkammer- was sich nach hinten fortsetzt....

Winter- Hausnähe ist kein Argument für frostfreiheit. Es sei denn, man hat keine Isolation am Haus....
Der Filter wird bei mir frostfrei gehalten, indem ich die Anlage im Winter mit geringem Energieaufwand durchlaufen lasse.
Das Wasser des Teiches und die Abwärme der kleinen MEmbranpumpe halten den Filterkeller frostfrei.



bebu schrieb:


> Mir ist bekannt, dass:
> 
> Die Leitung in Flussrichtung ansteigen soll.
> Die Leitung einen Bogen nach unten, ober keinen nach oben machen darf.
> ...


1. Die Leitungen können auch Gefälle entgegen der Fußrichtung haben. Mit Fußrichtung ist es nat. einfacher- aber baulich nicht immer machbar.
Siehe z.B. Rohrskimmer- da ist das Rohr am Skimmer sogar senkrecht.
Hauptsache kein geschlossener Rohrbogen nach oben.

DN 125 hat Vorteile- weniger hydr. Wid., weniger "Pegelabsenkung" in der TF Einlaufkammer, welche auch die freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser reduziert, weniger "Förderhöhe" an der Pumpe.
Nachteil wäre hier die geringere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit mit dem Argument des "Versottens".
Ablagern wird sich immer etwas in den Rohren. Bei mir sogar "damals" in KG 125 Rückläufen trotz ca. 30m³/h.
Deswegen Rohre immer mit Reinigungsmöglichkeiten vorsehen- Abzweige über OK Wasser oder Standrohrkammer.
Zudem ist der meiste "Schmutz" in Schwebe- Algen, Biomasse.
Ich habe ja Baufehler- kein optimales System- trotzdem wird auch Sand, Eichenlaub, Eicheln durch die BA/ Skimmer durchgesaugt und entsorgt.



bebu schrieb:


> Thorsten sagt am besten DN125,
> Zacki hatte jedoch mal zu dem Saugleitungen geschrieben, dass:
> "Du bei diesem Querschnitt dennoch auf mind. 0,4 m/sec kommen solltest, damit sich recht wenig bis gar kein Schmutz in den Leitungen absetzt"
> Bei meinen 10m³/h in jeder Leitung komme ich bei DN110 auf 0,33m/sec. Daher überlege ich:
> ...



Da bin ich immernoch der Meinung besser KG 125 bei allen Saugleitungen. Ich sehe da nur Vorteile. Zumal ja zacky es auch so gebaut hat und auch die gute Idee hatte mit dem Einkleben der BA in KG 125- Muffe. Siehe auch semperit.
Skimmer gibt es die Rohrskimmer von oase für KG 125.
Flanche liegen noch im "bezahlbaren" Bereich je nach Ausführung. Die bei mir verbauten kosten ca. 30,-€.



bebu schrieb:


> Die Fragen zu den Rücklaufleitungen wären:
> 
> Ist eine Einströmtiefe von 10-20cm ok?
> Könnte ich mit der Rücklaufleitung auch unter dem Schwimmbereich durch? (Also Bogen nach unten bis auf ca. 1,60m Tiefe?)
> Warum ist es ein Nachteil, eine große Leitung zu nehmen, und diese dann auf 2 Einläufe aufzuteilen? (Das hatte Thorsten mal geschrieben)



1.Bei langen Leitungen würde ich diese etwas "frostsicherer" eingraben und in ca. 40-50cm Tiefe in den Teich münden lassen.
Die Kreiselströmung setzt sich auch bis zur Oberfläche durch- irgendwann wird sich der ganze Wasserkörper drehen..
Natürlich kannst Du auch mit Leitungen- egal ob saug- oder Rücklauf unter dem Teich durch. Ein Bogen nach unten geht. Wenn dadurch Rohrlängen eingespart werden, ist es sinnvoll.
2.Guck mal bei semperit- seine Skimmerleitung. Diese hat er schön im Bogen verlegt. Ich pers. hätte diese geradlinig zum Filterkeller unter den Teich gelegt.
Aber er wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben. Vorbildlich sein "Befüllen" und Abdrücken der Rohre"!!
3. Ich sehe da keinen Nachteil. Habe ich das geschrieben? Wenn, dann ist es ein Mißverständnis! Das Wasser ist da schon "sauber". Also keine "Versottungs- Verstopfungsgefahr" im dicken KG 160. Aufteilen am Teich/ kurz vor der Folie auf 2 x KG 125 z.B: macht Sinn.
Flansche für KG 160 teuer und man geht in den Teich mit kleineren Druchmesser rein.
Theoretisch und praktisch ist es hydrauisch günstig mit KG 160 den Rücklauf zu verlegen und an der Teichfolie mit z.B. 1 x KG 125 reinzugehen.

Weniger hydr. Gesamtwid. der Leitung und etwas mehr Einströmgeschwindigkeit am Teich. Da kann man dann im Teich noch gerne weiter reduzieren..experimentieren mit Reduzierungen und Abwägung der Vorteile- schnellere Strömung- gegen etwas mehr Aufstauung der letzten Kammer/ Förderhöhe der Pumpe.

Zacky und semperit haben schon Rückläufe in KG 160 aufgeteilt.
An den Reduzierungen und T Stücken auch wieder beachten, dass die Luft entweichen kann.




bebu schrieb:


> Wo ich mir bisher noch nicht sicher bin:
> 
> Wenn ich die LH-Kammer nicht als Biokammer nutzen möchte, muß sie dann eine gewisse Mindestgröße haben?
> Die Einlaufhöhe vom Trommelfilter in den LH Schacht ist doch egal - oder?
> Der LH Auslauf sollte Oberkante in etwa mit dem Wasserpegel im ST übereinstimmen - oder?



1. NEin. Hauptsache das ankommende Rohr des LH etc. und die abgehenden Rohre finden Platz.
Aber....es ist durchaus vorausschauender das gebaute System etwas "zukunftsorientert" zu bauen.
So ein wenig Platz...wenn doch Fische in den teich kommen für __ Hel-X als "Bioträger" ist schon toll...wenn man dann nichts mehr umbauen muß, sondern man einfach nur noch Hel-X in die Kammer kippen kann. So habe ich es ja auch gemacht- jetzt 500l Hel-X drin und 50l Stöhr Flake.

Schön ist es also immer, wenn man baulich es einmal baut...So eine Kammer mit 1,5m³ Inhalt ist schon toll. Wenn es nur 1m³ wird, dann auch gut.
Es gibt ja auch Leute, die auf die "Feinstfilterung" von unbewegtem Hel-X schwören. Es geht nämlich noch einiges durch das TF Sieb durch.
Das darf sich dann absedimentieren in der "LH Einblaskammer" oder Biokammer.
Das ist bei mir auch so. meine Kammer hat am Boden ebenfalls einen BA mit KG 110 und Schieber. Diesen ziehe ich 1 x die Woche kurz und lasse den Schwarzschlamm ab.

2. Schon geschrieben- Ablauf am TF am Boden und dann waagerecht oder Zulauf per Schachtboden. oder wenigstens 30 cm unter Wasserlinie.

3. Da trennen sich die Meinungen ein paar cm. Bei Pumpe aus ruhig LH Auslass getaucht. Wenn Pumpe läuft- steigt der Wasserpegel in der Biokammer etwas an.
Zacky hat Recht- je tiefer der Auslauf in der Biokammer ist, dest mehr und lautstärker blubbert es.

Es sei denn....man baut noch einen senkrechten Abzweig ein um die Luft entweichen zu lassen- Abschäumer. Dann kommt in der Biokammer keine lauten Luftblasen mehr an. Dir Luft entweicht über den Abschäumer in den Kanal.
Ich empfehle ein- je nach waagerechten LH Rohr- KG200/160/87° oder KG250/160/87° als Abzeig für die Luft/ Abschäumer.
Dadurch kurze Baulänge des Abschäumers.

Du kannst Dir auch meine Videos ansehen von der Biokammer und dem LH Einlauf. Dieser hat bei mir in der Biokammer noch einen leicht nach unten gedrehten Bogen bekommen, damit die Luft zwangsweise über den Anschäumer raus muss.
Zudem entsteht in der Biokammer ebenfalls eine Kreiselsrömung.


----------



## bebu (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,

Du schreibst so ausführlich - der Römö Urlaub mit aufgezwungener Handynutzung schon vorbei?
Wir sind jedes Jahr in Vejers (oberhalb Blavand). Da das Wetter im Juni nicht so gut war, wollten wir im Sept. noch ein Woche fahren - sieht zur Zeit aber auch nicht besser aus...



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Hier sprichst Du von einem LH in KG 250- meiner ist ja nur KG200 bei 6 Saugleitungen


Sorry - da habe ich mich vertan. Den meinte ich auch. Das ist ja so schon alles Neuland für mich, da will ich schon auf Bewährtes zurück greifen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns jetzt hier nicht sicher sind, ob KG 200 oder 250 am LH, dann baue den Rohrbogen oben am Schacht und den Durchgang am Schacht zur LH Einblaskammer in KG 250.


OK. Dann baue ich den Zulauf (von TF zum LH Schacht) und den Ablauf (vom LH-Schacht zur Standrohrkammer) jeweils mit einem KG250.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deshalb ja auch meine Idee den LH Schacht in KG 500 extra neben dem Sechseck einzugraben.


Extra neben dem Sechseck eingraben steht fest (auch für die Standrohrkammern). Jedoch wollte ich, da preiswerter, den aus Betonschachtringen machen. Entweger 60iger oder, falls der Boten mal gereinigt werden muß, aus 80igern mit "Steigeisen".



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schachtboden mit Zuläufen in KG 250


Ist es besser, wenn der Zulauf am Schachtboden ist?
Meiner wäre auf höhe Unterkante TF also ca. von 25 bis 50cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie des ST.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Teich4you hat es mit dem Ablauf am Boden ded PP TF sehr gut gemacht!


Das bekomme ich leider nicht hin. Der Boden des kleinen Sechsecks ist der tiefste mit ca. 70cm unter Wasserlinie ST. D.h. ein PP65 hätte noch ca. 14cm Luft zum Boden.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Winter- Hausnähe ist kein Argument für frostfreiheit. Es sei denn, man hat keine Isolation am Haus....



Ich Denke je windgeschützter desto "wärmer" - oder?!?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Der Filter wird bei mir frostfrei gehalten, indem ich die Anlage im Winter mit geringem Energieaufwand durchlaufen lasse.
> Das Wasser des Teiches und die Abwärme der kleinen MEmbranpumpe halten den Filterkeller frostfrei.


Das klingt gut. Wobei ich die Membranpumpe eigentlich ins Haus stellen wollte. Damit ich die VDE einhalte. Den TF würde ich mit 12V betreiben.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Da bin ich immernoch der Meinung besser KG 125 bei allen Saugleitungen.


OK. Ist das denn so kritisch? Ich habe ja nun schon einige Meter 4" PVC-U hier liegen. Die kann ich auch nicht mehr zurück geben. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schön ist es also immer, wenn man baulich es einmal baut...So eine Kammer mit 1,5m³ Inhalt ist schon toll. Wenn es nur 1m³ wird, dann auch gut.
> Es gibt ja auch Leute, die auf die "Feinstfilterung" von unbewegtem __ Hel-X schwören. Es geht nämlich noch einiges durch das TF Sieb durch.
> Das darf sich dann absedimentieren in der "LH Einblaskammer" oder Biokammer.
> Das ist bei mir auch so. meine Kammer hat am Boden ebenfalls einen BA mit KG 110 und Schieber. Diesen ziehe ich 1 x die Woche kurz und lasse den Schwarzschlamm ab.


Das habe ich in den Thread von Florian (floriw2000) gelesen. Aber ich weiß bei Gott nicht, wo ich die noch unterbringen soll...


----------



## mitch (3. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Guido,

um bei der Auslaufhöhe des Lufthebers flexibler zu sein, zeig ich dir mal meine Lösung:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522270/

video: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/522312/


----------



## Zacky (3. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Wobei ich die Membranpumpe eigentlich ins Haus stellen wollte. Damit ich die VDE einhalte. Den TF würde ich mit 12V betreiben.



Die Belüfterpumpe sollte so oder so über Wasser stehen. Der TF hat zudem eine Spülpumpe die auch mit 230 V läuft. Lediglich der Antriebsmotor für die Trommel könnte auf 12/24 V ausgelegt sein. Andere Teichbesitzer haben zudem noch UVC-Leuchten verbaut, welche auch häufigst nur 230 V haben. Letztendlich müsste man sagen, *Strom aus & Stecker ziehen, wenn man baden gehen will bzw. grundsätzlich am Teich werkelt*...und wenn es nur Fadenalgen sammeln wäre.

Bezüglich der VDE frage ich mich auch immer wieder - Was ist mit den ganzen anderen Strom führenden Leitungen, wie bspw. Beleuchtungskörper an / auf der Terrasse oder die Deko-Beleuchtung für Pflanzen & Co ringsum den Teich herum? ...sofern natürlich überhaupt vorhanden... Sind da 2 m Abstand stets vorhanden oder ist hier das Risiko nicht gegeben, weil sie 5-10 cm über Wasserlinie stehen? Ich weiß, es gibt verschiedene Zonen und so weiter...

Das man auf die Sicherheit achten sollte, ist klar und wichtig, aber als Beispiel jetzt mal die Spülpumpe. Bei vielen Trommler-Modellen befindet sich diese so gar direkt in der Klarwasserkammer und hat 230 V. Eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe neben dem Filter geht sicherlich auch, aber wenn der Filter mal undicht ist, steht auch diese Pumpe ggf. unter Wasser.

Wenn man das alles immer ganz richtig und korrekt machen will, sollte der entsprechende Abstand von allen Strom führenden Leitungen & Teilen eingehalten werden und das Ganze so oder so von einer Fachkraft für Elektrik verbaut werden.


----------



## ThorstenC (4. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Du schreibst so ausführlich - der Römö Urlaub mit aufgezwungener Handynutzung schon vorbei?
> Wir sind jedes Jahr in Vejers (oberhalb Blavand). Da das Wetter im Juni nicht so gut war, wollten wir im Sept. noch ein Woche fahren - sieht zur Zeit aber auch nicht besser aus...


Ja, leider wieder zu Hause und auf der Arbeit.
Es gibt da oben kein schlechtes Wetter...außer es ist kein Wind zum Kitesurfen, Drachen steigen lassen, Kitebuggy fahren.
Die Küste da oben ist sehr reizvoll...hohe Dünen, Bunker und bei Westwind Küstenkante lang fahren mit  dem Drachendreirad. Da haben wir vor ein paar Jahren mal eine Küstenkantentour gemacht..genial.
Wir hatten immer so 20° und einige sehr sonnige Tage, und einige duchwachsene mit Wolken, Regenschauern, die aber selten an der Nordspitze von Römö runterkamen...



bebu schrieb:


> Ist es besser, wenn der Zulauf am Schachtboden ist?
> Meiner wäre auf höhe Unterkante TF also ca. von 25 bis 50cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie des ST.


Es ist baulich einfacher einen fertigen Schachtboden zu nehmen, um das Zulaufrohr vom TF in z.B. KG 250 dort einzubauen.



bebu schrieb:


> Das bekomme ich leider nicht hin. Der Boden des kleinen Sechsecks ist der tiefste mit ca. 70cm unter Wasserlinie ST. D.h. ein PP65 hätte noch ca. 14cm Luft zum Boden.


Das große Sechseck....Boden aufschlitzen, stemmen und das KG 250 senkrecht am TF Boden per Flexmuffe anbinden.
Siehe teich4you.



bebu schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Wobei ich die Membranpumpe eigentlich ins Haus stellen wollte. Damit ich die VDE einhalte. Den TF würde ich mit 12V betreiben.


VDE regelt die Elektroinstallation. Ein abgeschlossener Filterkeller ist raus aus den Bereichen...alles oberhalb der max. Wasserlinie installieren.
Elektr. Betriebsmittel wie Membranpumpen ebenfalls oberhalb der Wasserlinie aufstellen.



bebu schrieb:


> OK. Ist das denn so kritisch? Ich habe ja nun schon einige Meter 4" PVC-U hier liegen. Die kann ich auch nicht mehr zurück geben.


Ich weiß ja...aber ich kann ja nur dazu raten, was ich aus Erfahrung bauen würde. Ohne Rücksicht auf Euer Materiallager.

Die DN 100 PVC U- Rohre kann man sicher noch einplanen. Als Rückläufe z.B....

Ein "Gemisch" von Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft mit verschiedenen Durchmessern ist immer schwer zu beurteilen, wie sich das auswirkt...der Sog sich auf die verschiedenen Durchmesser aufteilt.
Das ist physikalisch gesehen eine Parallelschaltung von Leitungen mit verschiedenen hydr. Widerständen.
Und da geht das Wasser den weg des geringsten Widerstandes.

Das sieht man ja manchmal an den leidvollen Installationen mit 70mm Schlauch zum Boden und 50mm Schlauch zu Skimmern...etc..
Du kannst natürlich auch gerne alle Saugleitungen in DN 100 bauen.



bebu schrieb:


> OK. Ist das denn so kritisch? Ich habe ja nun schon einige Meter 4" PVC-U hier liegen. Die kann ich auch nicht mehr zurück geben.


Kritisch- nö. Es wird funktionieren. Aber gerade bei großen Teichen mit etwas längeren Leitungen ist die Wahl der größeren KG 125 vorteilhaft.


----------



## bebu (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe grad mal den Mini-Bagger angeworfen, um zu sehen, wie tief ich meinen LH Schacht ausheben kann.
Das Problem ist, dass der einzig sinnvolle Platz in der Inecke des Hauses am kleinen Sechseck ist. Um dort baggern zu können, muß ich jedoch mit dem Baggerarm zwischen Haus und Sechseck auf (0,6m  Abstand) "durchgreifen". Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass zwischen Sechseck und Haus auch noch diverse Rohre im Boden liegen. War ziemlich "Angstschweiß" treibend.

Ergebnis: *1,86m Tiefe gemessen von Oberkante Sechseck. Die wiederum liegt 21cm über Normal-Wasserpegel. D.h. also von NN - 1,65 tief.*

Ich benötige bei meinen 5 Saugleitungen ca. 50m³/h Förderleistung.

*Würde ein LH, der in einem LH-Schacht mit diesen Ausmaßen eingebaut ist, die 50m³ liefern können?*

Ich könnte natürlich von Hand weiter buddeln, jedoch muss ich das Loch dazu größer machen, was aus o.g. Gründen nicht grad ungefährlich ist...

Vielen Dank

Guido

P.S. Ich habe das obere Sechseck und gedanklich zur Nutzung verworfen. Es ist ja nur 70cm tief. Davon gehen noch, und daran habe ich garnicht gedacht, 12cm für die Stahlträger der Holzkonstruktion ab. Das Holzdeck soll nämlich über das Wasser stehen, und zum Garten hin ebenfalls "schweben"
D.h. ich habe nur noch ca. 60cm Luft unter den Stahlträgern. Der Platz wird aber für einen TF mit 50m³ an nicht ausreichen, zumal der Abstand zwischen den Trägern 80cm ist, und der PP65 eine Mindestbreite von 88cm hat.


----------



## Zacky (5. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Würde ein LH, der in einem LH-Schacht mit diesen Ausmaßen eingebaut ist, die 50m³ liefern können?



Durchaus. Es sollte/n aber auch die passende/n Luftpumpe/n genutzt werden.


----------



## bebu (5. Sep. 2017)

Welchen Vorteil würde mir denn eine größere Tiefe bringen?
Einen besseren Wirkungsgrad?


----------



## mitch (5. Sep. 2017)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/514682/

da findest du als Anhang "_luftheber_berechnung_2016.zip_", hiermit kannst du grob überschlagen was ein  LH fördern kann.


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Sep. 2017)

Theoretisch:
Je länger der LH, desto "mehr" Beschleunigungsstrecke hat das aufsteigende Wasser und desto mehr max. Förderhöhe kann die Pumpe leisten....

Praktisch:
1.Wirkt ja dem fließenden Wasser die "Reibung" im Rohr entgegen....und irgendwann wird sich eine maximal mögliche Geschwindigkeit im Rohr einstellen- was ggf. einen sehr langen LH sinnfrei macht...wenn z.B. bei 3m Länge die maximale Geschwindigkeit herausgeholt werden kann, bringt 4m auch nix mehr....
(So ähnlich wie im freien Fall eines Körpers in Luft- da ist es auch egal, ob der Körper aus 10km oder 1km Höhe fällt...die Aufschlagggeschwindigkeit ist vermutlich gleich, da "eingebremst" durch die Reibung)

2.Müssen wir ja irgendwie Luft effektiv einbringen- und da sind die Membrankompressoren sehr effektiv- im Verhältnis Luftmenge/l/min zur benötigten elektr. Leistung / W.
3. Wird es irgendwo einen Schnittpunkt aller Kennlinien geben:
-Länge des LH
-Lufteintrag der jeweiligen Membranpumpe/ Energiebedarf der
-Pumpleistung des LH...
4. Weil wir hier hobbymäßig nicht immer alles genau berechnen können, müssen wir uns an Erfahrungen anderer Hobbyisten oder Firmen orientieren. Manchmal sind sogar Ultraschallmessungen gemacht worden oder auch mit einfachen Mitteln "ausgelitert".
Die maximale Baulänge der LH wird letztendlich durch die effektiven Membranpumpen begrenzt...irgendwo bei ca. 3m Tiefe oder 300mbar Gegendruck...
2m Baulänge erscheint mir die goldene Mitte zu sein.
Wer den Schacht tiefer bauen kann....unschädlich....der LH kann dann ruhig Innen kürzer sein.

---------

Bei Schachtarbeiten muss man die Grube aussteifen...nicht dass jemand zu Schaden kommt.
Einer der ganz alten "Tricks" ist das Eingraben von Betonringen- Innen ausgraben und Ring rutscht runter.
Oder eben mit Holzschalung arbeiten, damit man ggf. noch einen Spaten tiefergraben kann..


----------



## bebu (5. Sep. 2017)

Guten Abend Zusammen,
da ich heute Nachmittag wieder erwarten von meinen Kunden in Ruhe gelassen wurde, habe ich mir Spaten und Schaufel genommen und hab los gelegt.
Ich habe mich zwischendurch in meine BW Zeit zurück versetzt gefühlt, obwohl ich da niemals den Spaten in die Hand nehmen mußte.
Wie auch immer, ich habe gegraben wie ein Wilder, und hab zwischendurch überlegt, was machste wenn du in Australien unter dem Uluru herausgekommen bist, denn eigentlich war ich mir sicher, ich bin kurz davor wieder Licht zu sehen... ; -)

Ergebnis: 2,5m! von Oberkante Sechseck also 2,29m von der Wasseroberfläche. Davon gehen noch ca. 10cm für den Betonboden ab.

Da ich Schachtringe einsetzen möchte, wurde das Ergebnis allerdings davon getrübt, dass mir eingefallen ist, dass ich den Ring für den Deckel mit ca. 10cm auch noch ausheben muß...

Um mich einiger maßen in dem Loch bewegen zu können, mußte ich es ziemlich ausweiten. 

Ich könnte daher, statt der gedachten 60cm Betonringe auch welche mit 80cm und "Steigeisen" nehmen.

*Sammelt sich in so einem Luftheberschacht am Boden "Dreck", den man sporadisch beseitigen muß? *
Das würde nämlich für die 80iger sprechen.


----------



## bebu (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe grad noch eine Frage zu den Rohren.

Ich habe ja diese leidlichen 4" PVC-U Rohre, die ich auf keinen Fall wegwerfen möchte. Ich glaube der Rechnungsbetrag für die Dinger war fast 4-stellig.

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann ist es wichtiger die einzelnen Saugleitungen größer zu machen - richtig?

Also Saugleitungen in DN125 und die Druckleitungen in 4" PVC-U.
Natürlich mehr Druck- als Saugleitungen um den Gesamtquerschnitt der Saugleitungen zu erreichen bzw. etwas zu übertreffen.

Das blöde ist jedoch:* Meine Druckleitungen sind länger als die Saugleitungen.* Das würde nun wieder für mehr Querschnitt in den Druckleitungen sprechen - oder?

Die einzelnen Leitungen:
Skimmer: 5,2 und 16,3m
BA: 2; 12 und 13m
Rücklauf: 4; 5; 14; 19 und 23m (Wenn ich quer durch den Teich gehe evtl. geringfügig weniger.)

Zacky hatte mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, dass Wandskimmer weniger "Durchsatz" benötigen als Rohrskimmer. Die Skimmer (Eigenbau) sind vom Ansaugprinzip aufgebaut wie ein Wandskimmer. *Würde ich daher bei den Skimmern evtl. doch mit mit 4" PVC-U auskommen?*

Thorsten hat, ebenfalls in einem anderen Fred, geschrieben, dass der Rohrdurchmesser aller Saugleitungen gleich sein soll, sonst könnte es zu Phänomenen kommen.
Ich würde sowieso alle Saugleitungen der Skimmer und alle der BAs in jeweils einer Standrohrkammern "sammeln" (also eine für Skimmer und eine für BA) und dann von beiden Standrohrkammern mit je einem DN200 in den TF.
Würde diese Andordnung die genannten Phänomene beheben?

Vielen Dank nochmal

Guido


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Sep. 2017)

wenn du so viele davon hast, dann bau doch alles in den 100er PVC-U
da alles auf folie verbaut wird sehe ich da auch kein problem wenn mal eines kaputt gehen würde.
funktionieren tut das schon alles. habe bei mir alles in 110er KG gebaut reich vollkommen größere rohre hätten dann bei mir auch wieder mehr durchfluss im filte bedeudet mehr aufwand und und und


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> wenn du so viele davon hast, dann bau doch alles in den 100er PVC-U


 das würde ich auch so machen


----------



## bebu (6. Sep. 2017)

Ich habe die Rohre für die Skimmer ja schon liegen. Würde ich aber wenn nötig ersetzen und für die Rückleitungen verwenden.
Außerdem habe ich noch ca. 30m unverlegtes Rohr hier liegen.

Es würde also lange nicht für alles reichen, daher war die Anfangsüberlegung, die Rückleitungen bei gleicher Anzahl in DN125 zu machen.



Mr.DD schrieb:


> habe bei mir alles in 110er KG


Hast Du den ebenfalls einen LH mit TF.

Gerade beim TF kommt es, so wie ich das verstanden habe, ja darauf an, dass genügend Wasser nachströmt, damit sich der Wasserstand in der Trommel im Betrieb nicht wesentlich absenkt.


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Sep. 2017)

Habe einen 200er LH aber keinen TF
mein mehrkammerfilter ist jedoch so ausgelegt, dass ich eine einbauen könnte.

das zuflussproblem sehe ich eigentlich nicht.... wenn du mit 10.000 liter pro rohr rechnest sollte es passen.
aber auch ich hatte da meine bedenken und habe noch ein zsätzliches gelegt (kein skimmer oder BA sondern einfach ein kurzer zugang zum wasser^^) welches ich jedoch geschlossen habe da wie zu erwarten der zufluss über die geplanten rohre ausreicht.


----------



## bebu (6. Sep. 2017)

OK. Vielen Dank! Hast Du eine Standrohrkammer oder einen anderen Behälter zwischen den Saugrohren und dem LH an dem man feststellen kann, in wie weit sicher der Pegel beim Pumpen absenkt?
Könntest du mir bitte auch kurz sagen, wie lang Deine Saugrohre sind? 
Meine sind ja, s.o. ziemlich lang.


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2017)

Ich pers. kann nur abraten Rohre oberhalb der Folie zu verlegen.  Dazu müssen unter der Folie Gräben vorgesehen werden...die hinterher zubetoniert werden müssen. 
Insbesondere wenn die Rohre nach oben gehen...
Und irgendwann muss man ja sowieso durch die Folie durch.
Das kannst Du gut in meiner Baudoku sehen...

Verschiedene getrennte Sammelkammern ändern nichts an der Aufteilung der Pumpleistung anhand der hydr. Widerstände. 
Eine Sammelkammer und ...wenn am TF Einlauf möglich mit einem KG 250 zum TF.

Abgang vom TF zum LH Schacht ebenfalls KG 250.

Du kannst bei den langen Rückläufen ggf. Dein teures DN 100 verbauen, wenn es sinnvoll ist.

Da kann man wie zacky oder semperit auch erst mit KG 160 aus der Biokammer raus...ein paar Meter machen...und dann auf 2 oder 3 DN 100 aufteilen.
........

Wieviel m DN 100 hast Du denn auf Lager??
So eine Skizze...mit allen Leitungen ...Längen..

Skimmer...da finde ich die Rohrskimmer praktischer. 
Gerade im Winter ziehe ich die einfach ab...


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2017)

Gerade bei langen Leitungen ist es auch bei 10m³/h ggf. mit KG 125 etwas günstiger als KG110/ DN 100....weil der Pegel in der Standrohrkammer/am TF- Einlauf weniger absinkt.
Und auch nachfolgend dann über TF Klarwasser auch am LH- im LH Schacht...

Mach doch einmal eine kleine Skizze- mit allen Saugleitungen zu dem großen Sechseck und der dort ggf. angedachten Standrohrkammer. 
Und den Rückleitungen weg- von der gedachten LH Einblaskammer.
Dann kommen ggf. eher ein paar Ideen zu den Rohrleitungen.

Ich pers. würde die DN 100 lieber komplett aus den Saugleitungen raushalten.....in KG 125 bauen.
Oder Du baust eben alle Saugeitungen in DN 100.

Gemischt mit z.B: 3 x  KG125 zu den BA und 2 x DN100 zu den Skimmern...werden die BA hydraulisch bevorzugt.
Bei einem Skimmer geht es nicht nur um den notwendigen Sog, der ausreichen muß um den Dreck abzuskimmen, sondern es muß im Rohr genug Sog sein, damit der schwimmende Dreck auch runter und bis zum TF abgesaugt wird.

------
Was sagt ggf. der Lieferant zu den möglichen Anschlüssen am PP 65 in z.B. KG 250 Ein- und Auslaufseitig? Möglich?


----------



## bebu (6. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Dazu müssen unter der Folie Gräben vorgesehen werden...die hinterher zubetoniert werden müssen.


Ich wollte die Gräben mit Sand/Lehm einschlämmen, und dann mit einer "dünnen" schicht Mörtel überziehen. Werde wegen der Optik wohl sowieso die Folie mit Mörtel und Steinen überziehen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Und irgendwann muss man ja sowieso durch die Folie durch.


Innerhalb des Teiches möchte ich nur die Rohre verlegen, die Sinn machen, also sowieso in den Teich müssen.
Auf jeden Fall so, dass ich Foliendurchbrüche nur in max 50cm Tiefe habe. Falls mal was undicht wird:

BA > Standrohrkammer > 1x DN250 o.ä. durch die Folie. (Dann habe ich nur einen Durchbruch statt 3)
Rücklauf vom FG in den ST
1xDN250 o.ä. (mit einem Foliendurchbruch) > Standrohrkammer > Rückläufe
Da große Flansche sehr teuer sind, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt um die Flansche einfach selbst zu fertigen:

Ich nehme eine 25mm PVC Platte.
Fräse mit der Oberfäse ein passgenaues Loch für DN 250
Klebe ein Stück Rohr in das Loch
Fertige mir 2 Edelstahlringe zur Verschaubung, die dann Folie und PVC Platte aufeinander pressen.
Alle Foliendurchbrüche, wie gesagt, in max. 50cm tiefe



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Eine Sammelkammer und ...wenn am TF Einlauf möglich mit einem KG 250 zum TF.


Wenn ich die Sammelkammern aufteile, kann ich die angeschlossenen Rohre besser managen. Ich brauche dann fast keine Bögen auf den "dünnen" Rohren.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Du kannst bei den langen Rückläufen ggf. Dein teures DN 100 verbauen, wenn es sinnvoll ist.


Fallen Reibungsverluste auf langen Wegen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Da kann man wie zacky oder semperit auch erst mit KG 160 aus der Biokammer raus...ein paar Meter machen...und dann auf 2 oder 3 DN 100 aufteilen.


Dann kann ich aber nicht mehr separat, mittels Standrohr, absperren.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wieviel m DN 100 hast Du denn auf Lager??


ca. 30m



ThorstenC schrieb:


> So eine Skizze...mit allen Leitungen ...Längen..


Habe ich angehängt. Die violetten Rohre sind bereits verlegt. Hinzu kommen noch ca. 30m unverlegtes Rohr.

Außerdem bin ich grad dabei die Verlegung der Rohre genau zu zeichnen. Wenn ich mir klar bin, welche Rohre ich wofür nehme, mach ich eine Endgültige Skizze und stelle sie nochmals zur "Absegung" ein.


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Sep. 2017)

habe nur eine einlaufkammer danach kommen die bürsten dann gehts auch schon in den luftheber schacht.
egal ob ich meine 6 einläufe in 110KG offen habe oder nur 4 der wasserstand bleibt gleich.

die längste leitung ist so ca 13 meter


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Sep. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> egal ob ich meine 6 einläufe in 110KG offen habe oder nur 4 der wasserstand bleibt gleich.



Dann miss einmal die verschiedenen Pegel in allen 3 Kammern ausgehend von "Pumpe" aus.
Und verändere die Anzahl der freien Saugleitungen.
Die Pegel werden sich sicher ändern.
Natürlich nur mit dem "Auge" meßbar, wenn auch genügend "Pumpleistung" anliegt.

Ohne Pegeldiff. fließt kein Wasser.


----------



## Mr.DD (6. Sep. 2017)

heißt ja nur, dass durch die 4 immernoch genug wasser fließt.... demzufolge gehe ich davon aus, dass mein LH nur 30-40.000 liter schafft obwohl ja dann bei 6 offenen leitungen der pegel steigen müsste wenn der LH es nicht abtransportiert... naja

wasser ist in der sammelkammer ca 3cm tiefer als im ST in der bio kammer nach dem LH sind es ca 3cm mehr als im ST.


----------



## mitch (6. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Da große Flansche sehr teuer sind, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt um die Flansche einfach selbst zu fertigen:



 gute Idee, ist gar nicht so kompliziert wie es aussieht



bebu schrieb:


> Ich nehme eine 25mm PVC Platte.


15mm reicht auch



bebu schrieb:


> Fertige mir 2 Edelstahlringe zur Verschaubung, die dann Folie und PVC Platte aufeinander pressen.


mach einfach noch ne 2. PVC platte wie oben


----------



## bebu (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bei einem Skimmer geht es nicht nur um den notwendigen Sog, der ausreichen muß um den Dreck abzuskimmen, sondern es muß im Rohr genug Sog sein, damit der schwimmende Dreck auch runter und bis zum TF abgesaugt wird.


Wäre der Sog in einem kleineren Rohr nicht größer?



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was sagt ggf. der Lieferant zu den möglichen Anschlüssen am PP 65 in z.B. KG 250 Ein- und Auslaufseitig? Möglich?


Der TF wird "Marke Eigenbau". Ich habe mich für die Aufteilung des "Filterkellers" nur an den Maßen des PP65 orientiert. Ich denke, dass auch ein (nicht optimierter) selbst gebauter TF bei gleichen Abmessungen annähernd die gleiche Leistung bringen sollte.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Wäre der Sog in einem kleineren Rohr nicht größer?


Ja, bei gleichem Volumenstrom im Rohr ist natürlich im kleineren "mehr Sog".

 Bei manchen Konstellationen mit zu geringer Pumpleistung reicht die Saugkraft am Skimmer gerade aus, um die Teichoberfläche zart abzuskimmen.
Versuche das dann durch Beschweren der Skimmer zu optimieren (tauchen etwas mehr ein) bringen oft nix, weil der Schmutz nicht runtergezogen wird.
Bei ca....10m³/h am Rohrskimmer wird es bei KG 110 oder 125 sicher funktionieren.



bebu schrieb:


> Der TF wird "Marke Eigenbau". Ich habe mich für die Aufteilung des "Filterkellers" nur an den Maßen des PP65 orientiert. Ich denke, dass auch ein (nicht optimierter) selbst gebauter TF bei gleichen Abmessungen annähernd die gleiche Leistung bringen sollte.


Entscheidend für den Duchsatz eines Filters ist immer die wirklich freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser und natürlich die Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Siebgewebes. (Prozentual freie Fläche).

Das hört sich ja dann nach einer netten Trommelfiterbau-Doku an!

----------

Wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden habe, ist das untere Sechseck auf der Skizze der Platz für Filter und Luftheber?

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich schon so fertig gebaut?- Nur die beiden Sechsecke?

Vielleicht...kann man noch den Pflanzenfilterteich günstiger positionieren (so dass dieser mittig über einen der Rückläufe gespeist wird und dann an den Enden in den Teich)...den Schwimmteich nach links größer bauen?


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Thorsten,



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Entscheidend für den Duchsatz eines Filters ist immer die wirklich freie Siebgewebefläche im Wasser und natürlich die Eigenschaften des jeweiligen Siebgewebes. (Prozentual freie Fläche).


Das ist mir klar. Ich überlege schon nebenbei, wie ich das "Skelett" für die Trommel so fertige, dass es möglichst wenig vom Sieb bedeckt.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich was aus Edelstahl schweißen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja dann nach einer netten Trommelfiterbau-Doku an!


Das hatte ich so vor.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden habe, ist das untere Sechseck auf der Skizze der Platz für Filter und Luftheber?


Der Schacht für den LH ist, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, außerhalb des Sechsecks (links oberhalb des Sechsecks). Auch die Standrohrkammern werde ich nach Möglichkeit außerhalb positionieren.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich schon so fertig gebaut?- Nur die beiden Sechsecke?


Die beiden Sechsecke.
Der Schacht für den LH ist gegraben.
Gestern haben wir auch noch den Schachtboden und den 1. Schachtring gesetzt und abgedichtet.
Außerdem ist die Teichfläche auf -50cm abgezogen. Da ich das meiste hätte anfüllen müssen, war das der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner um eine Fläche um Anzeichnen hinzubekommen.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht...kann man noch den Pflanzenfilterteich günstiger positionieren (so dass dieser mittig über einen der Rückläufe gespeist wird und dann an den Enden in den Teich)...den Schwimmteich nach links größer bauen?


Dann bekomme ich ein Problem mit meiner Regierung. Die möchte nämlich vor der Terrasse auch noch eine Rasenfläche haben...
Was ich noch ändern könnte, wäre die Fläche für den Filtergraben. Das schmale Stück zwischen oberer Brücke und FG war ursprünglich Regenerationsbereich.
Der wurde in ST umgewandelt, da NG meinte, das Volumen wäre zu groß um beim Pumpen einen entsprechenden Pegelunterschied für den Schwerkraftbetrieb zu bekommen.


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Mitch,



mitch schrieb:


> 15mm reicht auch


Bist Du dir da sicher?!?



mitch schrieb:


> mach einfach noch ne 2. PVC platte wie oben


Ich habe hier Hart-PVC Schaumplatten (Der Firma Veka: Vekaplan). Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese genügend Formstabil sind, um eine Abdichtung zu gewährleisten.
Daher hatte ich die Idee, die Platte und die Folie durch zwei außenliegende Edelstahlplatten aufeinander zu drücken. Die würden sich bei Druck auf jeden Fall nicht verziehen.


----------



## Mr.DD (8. Sep. 2017)

baue nicht so viele stufen... das sieht nicht so schön aus und kostet dich einiges an bade spaß.
ich selber habe nur eine -60er stufe rings rum und vorallem tiefer bauen als 130cm! jeder will auch mal die beine baumeln lassen beim schwimmen.
würde in jeden fall eine tiefen bereich bauen zum springen. bei mir gehts an der treppe auf 120 dann 150 und auf 200.


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Bist Du dir da sicher?!?


bei PVC Hart Platten 

bei Hart-PVC Schaumplatten 


da hatte ich sogar nur 10mm PVC Hart Platten:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/225078/







https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/516639/


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Danke!
Dann muß ich mal sehen, wo ich PVC Platte bekomme...

Du hast dann 2 15mm PVC Platten aufeinander geschraubt?
Wäre auf jeden fall einfacher als Edelstahl zu verarbeiten.
Hast Du zwischen Folie und Platte noch irgend eine Dichtmasse aufgetragen?


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Mr.DD,



Mr.DD schrieb:


> bei mir gehts an der treppe auf 120 dann 150 und auf 200.



Ist dein ST nach NG, oder mit umlaufenden Regenerationsbereich? 

Meine Eltern haben einen Pool, der ist 1,40 Tief. Das hat mir bisher immer gereicht...
Wird denn bei 2m Tiefe noch genügend Sediment für die BAs aufgewirbelt?


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Hast Du zwischen Folie und Platte noch irgend eine Dichtmasse aufgetragen?


  polymerkleber wie z.B. Innotec


----------



## Mr.DD (8. Sep. 2017)

das sediment wird so oder so nicht beim schwimmen aufgewirbelt dazu muss man schon ab und zu saugen ^^ und oder einmal in der woche mit dem besen duch.

schon eher nach NG (vermörtelt mit Pflanzenfilter)
wie schon in der PN geschrieben schau mal links in dem feld für die diversen angaben "Galerie Fotos:"


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> wie schon in der PN geschrieben schau mal links in dem feld für die diversen angaben "Galerie Fotos:"



Da war ich schon, konnte auf den Fotos allerdings keinen FG erspähen, nur einen Filterkeller. ;-)

Auf dem Foto mit den Rohren sieht es so aus, dass Du die BAs untereinander verbunden hast. Wieviele BAs betreibst Du denn an einem KG110?


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> polymerkleber wie z.B. Innotec



Ah gute Idee! Ich hab diesen MS Polymer da. Dann kann ich den ja nehmen.


----------



## Mr.DD (8. Sep. 2017)

Habe nochmal ein foto getausch und eines mit FG hochgeladen.

das seht nur so aus. jeder BA geht mit 110 in den filterkeller


----------



## bebu (8. Sep. 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> Habe nochmal ein foto getausch und eines mit FG hochgeladen.



Ah - jetzt ja! Tolle Anlage. Was hat denn Dein Filtergraben für ein Volumen, und wieviel Wasser läßt du ca. in der Stunde durchlaufen?


----------



## Mr.DD (8. Sep. 2017)

vermutlich was um die 12m3
da ich nicht weiß, was der LH bringt kann man das alles nur schätzen.... gehe von 20.000 aus die durch den FG laufen.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Dann bekomme ich ein Problem mit meiner Regierung. Die möchte nämlich vor der Terrasse auch noch eine Rasenfläche haben...
> Was ich noch ändern könnte, wäre die Fläche für den Filtergraben. Das schmale Stück zwischen oberer Brücke und FG war ursprünglich Regenerationsbereich.
> Der wurde in ST umgewandelt, da NG meinte, das Volumen wäre zu groß um beim Pumpen einen entsprechenden Pegelunterschied für den Schwerkraftbetrieb zu bekommen.


Jeder hat die Regierung, die er gewählt hat.

Wer braucht schon Rasen- ich würde versuchen das zu überdenken.
Wenn der Teich irgendwann in den jetzigen Maßen fertig ist, wirst Du Dich sicher fragen, warum da noch Rasen ist.....und kein Wasser. Das ist die erste große Lehre, die ich aus den Foren herausgelesen habe:
Viele bauen 2....3mal. Also gleich maximale Größe und dann gleich den Filterteich (3m Breite wären ganz gut für 3 Pflanzstufen, und wie schon geschrieben- mittig gespeist)
Später beim Schwimmen wird man sich über jeden m ärgern, der an "Strecke" fehlt und beim Betrachten guckt man nur auf "einen halben" Teich.
Der finanzielle und technische Mehraufwand ist jetzt schon zu vernachlässigen bei einem etwas größeren Teich,/ anderer Lage.
Es ist eigentlich sehr angenhem auf der Terrasse zu sitzen und von links bis rechts "Wasser" zu sehen.

Vielleicht kannst Du ja nocheinmal mit dem Hinweis auf die bevorstehenden Wahlen mit der Regierung verhandeln.

Das Teich/ Filterteich/Volumen hat rein gar nix zu tun mit der Pegeldiff. Das ist totaler Quatsch. Keine Ahnung wie ein professioneller Teichberater zu einer solchen Aussage kam. Entscheidend für die Pegeldiff. ist der hydraulische Widerstand der (Rohr-) Verbindungen der Teiche/ Behälter untereinander und die Fördermenge der Pumpe.



Mr.DD schrieb:


> baue nicht so viele stufen... das sieht nicht so schön aus und kostet dich einiges an Bade-Spaß.
> ich selber habe nur eine -60er stufe rings rum und vorallem tiefer bauen als 130cm! jeder will auch mal die beine baumeln lassen beim schwimmen.
> würde in jeden fall eine tiefen bereich bauen zum springen. bei mir gehts an der treppe auf 120 dann 150 und auf 200.



Das hatte ich auch schon empfohlen. Zur Sicherheit (ringsherum aussteigen können) reichen auch Stufen ca. -30 und -60cm. in -90 braucht man nicht unbedingt eine Stufe.
Stufen sind immer Mulmablagerplätze und verringern das Teichvolumen.
Pflanzzonen würde ich immer wieder auch im Teich anlegen. Ist viel natürlicher von der Optik und das "System" bleibt auch bei ausgefallener Technik aktiv.
Die bunten Fische mögen es vermutlich auch natürlicher- wer sich soetwas in den Teich setzen möchte.

Teichtiefe- da ist mein Boden in der Längstrichtung "schräg" von 1,4m auf ca. 1,90m. Immer mit Gefälle zu den BA.
Irgendwo in meiner Doku bei NG findet man auch die Skizzen "meiner Teichprofile". Da geht bei 3 Stufen im Teich eine Menge Platz weg.
Wenn wir schwimmen, fängt der TF natürlich an, öfter zu spülen, weil Sediment aufgewirbelt wird.
Den Rest machen die bunten Karpfen oder der Poolbesen.


----------



## bebu (10. Sep. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Jeder hat die Regierung, die er gewählt hat.


Ich weiß. Die Wahl wurde, meines Wissens nach, nicht mal manipuliert. 



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du ja nocheinmal mit dem Hinweis auf die bevorstehenden Wahlen mit der Regierung verhandeln.


Der Hinweis auf die Wahlen hat leider nicht geholfen.
Habe Ihr grad sogar deinen Kommentar vorgelesen (inklusive der Zustimmung von Roland). Daraufhin hat Sie sich direkt die Mühe gemacht eure Adressen über die Form eurer Schwimmteiche mittles Google Earth zu identifizieren. Keine Ahnung was jetzt kommt.
Die Entscheidung wurde auch von der Lobbyarbeit meiner Kinder (1 & 4 Jahre) bzgl. Rutsche, Schaukel, Sandkasten etc. beeinflusst. Die haben meine/unsere guten Argumente leider übertroffen, 
Ich habe meiner Frau, die mir versprochen hat sich um den Rasen zu kümmern, prophezeit, dass wir definitiv keinen Rasenmäher-Roboter bekommen werden. 
Hat aber auch nix genutzt.

Apropos, Roboter:
Wenn doch die BAs den Mulm nur unzureichend absaugen und man immer wieder nachhelfen muß, hat eigentlich schon jemand über ein Schwerkraftsystem mit Saugroboter nachgedacht. Also so zu sagen ein "mobiler" BA, der am TF hängt?!?

Für wie wichtig würdet Ihr denn die Durchströmung des Filtergrabens in Hautpwindrichtung halten?
Wenn ich Zu- und Einlauf vertausche, hätte ich nicht einen sehr kurzes Einlauf und ein sehr langes Auslaufrohr. Sondern beide Rohre in etwa gleich lang...


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Also so zu sagen ein "mobiler" BA, der am TF hängt?!?


Dann hast Du aber wieder dauerhaft einen strom-führenden Nutzer im Teich. Prinzipiell sollte es aber wahrscheinlich funktionieren, da es ja auch TF für gepumpte Versionen gibt. Müsste man drüber nachdenken, wie man den Teich-.Robi dann am TF anschließen kann.



bebu schrieb:


> Durchströmung des Filtergrabens in Hautpwindrichtung halten?


Die Windrichtung ist eher für den Oberflächenschmutz entscheidend und hat mit der Strömung unter Wasserlinie wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme. Der Ausgang des Filtergrabens ist dann für die Windrichtung von Vorteil bzw. anders herum betrachtet, wenn der Oberflächenschmutz durch den Wind inkl. der "Strömung" in den Schwimmteich bzw. zu einem Skimmer bewegt wird. Dazu bedarf es aber auch grundsätzlich einer oberflächennahen Anströmung.


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Sep. 2017)

Die Poolroboter benötigen viel "Sog" und hängen ja direkt an den Pumpen dran.
Keine Ahnung, ob das auch an einem System funktioniert mit vielleich 10mbar Diff Druck..

Mich pers. stören Algenwuchs und Mulm auf den Stufen nicht. Ist eben Natur und passt ganz gut auf sandfarben eingefärbten Beton.
Bei beigefarbener oder himmelblauer Folie und dem Wunsch nach glasklarem Wasser wirkt so eine Handvoll Mulm bedrohlicher.....

Ich habe anfangs des Sommers meine UV ausgeschaltet.
Bekämpfung der Schwebealgen klappt damit super.....es werden dann aber Fadenalgen bevorzugt...klares Wasser...Strömung...Nahrung..

Das Wasser trübte sich wieder etwas ein...seit zwei Wochen wieder Bodensicht.
Fadenalgen gehen zurück. 
Das Wetter....Temperatur. ..Sonne spielt da auch eine Rolle.
Wenn man es nicht ganz so pingelig hat...und die Natur etwas machen lässt. ....ist es oft entspannter am Teich.
Mal sehen, ob ich Heute aufs Dach steige, dann kommen ein paar Satelitenbilder.


----------



## bebu (10. Sep. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> da es ja auch TF für gepumpte Versionen gibt.


Du meinst, Poolroboter die zwar selbst eine Pumpe aber keinen eigenen Filter haben, und bei den der "Schmutz" dann in einem stationären TF landet?



Zacky schrieb:


> Die Windrichtung ist eher für den Oberflächenschmutz entscheidend und hat mit der Strömung unter Wasserlinie wahrscheinlich weniger Probleme.


Ich würde den TF vor dem FG betreiben. Dann landet ja nur noch "Feinschmutz" im FG. 
Könnte ich nun den "Grobschmutz" der Oberfläche des FG mit einem Skimmer in den gleichen TF saugen, und trotzdem den FG  zwischen TF und ST betreiben? 
Oder bekomme ich dann ein "Schwerkraft"-Problem?
Also z.B.

2x KG 125 vom TF in den FG
1x KG 110 vom Skimmer-FG zurück zum TF
1x KG 160 vom FG in den ST


----------



## Zacky (10. Sep. 2017)

bebu schrieb:


> Du meinst, Poolroboter die zwar selbst eine Pumpe aber keinen eigenen Filter haben, und bei den der "Schmutz" dann in einem stationären TF landet?


Genau, ich meine, dass es auch Pool-Roboter gibt, die so funktionieren. Ansonsten hat ThorstenC ja schon gemeint, dass sie eigentlich an einem externen Filter-Pumpenkreislauf angeschlossen sind. Erfahrungen sind es dennoch keine, sondern nur theoretische Gedanken, wenn man sich diese Teile mal so anschaut. Es kann ja schon sein, dass Jemand seinen Teich so reinigt, nur leider hier nichts schreibt oder auch nicht mitliest. Das ist leider immer sehr schade, dass Viele eben nur Infos ziehen und nichts an Feedback geben.



bebu schrieb:


> Ich würde den TF vor dem FG betreiben. Dann landet ja nur noch "Feinschmutz" im FG.


Das ist mir schon klar. Nur deine Frage bezüglich Einlaufströmung und Windrichtung erschließt sich mir dann nicht so ganz. Daher bezog ich meine Antwort lediglich auf die Oberflächenströmung, da ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die "unterirdische" Wasserströmung von der Oberflächenströmung durch Wind nicht groß beeinflussen lässt. Theoretisch müssten sich die Strömungen in horizontaler Richtung eigentlich wieder an den jeweiligen Enden miteinander verbinden können.



bebu schrieb:


> Könnte ich nun den "Grobschmutz" der Oberfläche des FG mit einem Skimmer in den gleichen TF saugen, und trotzdem den FG zwischen TF und ST betreiben?


Ob das so sinnvoll ist, weiß ich nicht. Hängt vielleicht auch von dem Gesamtvolumen ab, was letztendlich durch den Filter geschoben wird, aber ein Skimmer kurz hinter dem Übergang vom Filterteich zum Schwimmteich wäre in dem Fall sinnvoll, wenn der Oberflächenschmutz tatsächlich vom Filterteich in den Schwimmteich gelangen kann. Bei manchen Teichen sind die Bereiche oberflächlich dennoch getrennt, so dass der Oberflächenschmutz stets im Filterteich verbleibt, sich dort letztendlich absetzt und sedimentiert. Dann wäre ggf. auch in diesem Filterteich ein Skimmer sinnvoll.

Alles eine Frage dessen, was man wie will und was machbar ist. Es gibt nun mal keine ultimative Empfehlung & Lösung für alles. Vieles muss man einfach probieren, testen und dann weiter vermitteln, ob nun gut oder schlecht. Sonst bekommen wir auch keine Antworten aus praktischen Erfahrungen auf die vielen Fragen.


----------



## bebu (10. Sep. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Mich pers. stören Algenwuchs und Mulm auf den Stufen nicht. Ist eben Natur und passt ganz gut auf sandfarben eingefärbten Beton.



Ich hatte ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass ich am liebsten einen Teich ohne Technik möchte. Die Urspungsidee war ein Teich, so wie der von anz111 in Version 2.0 (also lediglich mit Skimmern - fertig.)
Der Nachteil, der mich immer etwas an der Idee gestort hat, ist die erforderliche Tiefe, die benötigt wird um beim Schwimmen möglichst keinen Mulm aufzuwirbeln. Meine Eltern haben einen Pool mit ca. 1.40 Tiefe. Der reicht zum Schwimmen, und ist zum Toben mit den Kindern ebenfalls ideal, da man überall bequem stehen kann.

Dann kam NG auf den Plan mit ihren Sedimentfallen, und der Idee den Teich nicht so tief zu machen, damit man beim Schwimmen den Mulm für die BAs aufwirbelt.

Das passte mir ganz gut in den Kram, hat aber an meinem Wunsch eine möglichst naturnahe Klärung des Wassers zu erzielen nichts geändert.

Da der hohe Wasserdurchsatz der BAs das Zooplankton schädigt (an der Oberfläche gibt es lt. R. Weixler nicht so viel Zooplankton) - oder zumindest beeinträchtigt - hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, dass ich überlege, wie ich den Mulm vom Boden absaugen kann, ohne die darüber liegenden Wasserschichten zu beeinflussen (also das Zooplankton möglichst nicht zu stören).

Dann kam mir die Idee mit dem Saugen, der ja gezielt den Mulm entfernt. Jedoch hätte ich auch gerne einen automatische Reinigung des Siebes wie z.B. beim TF.




ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich habe anfangs des Sommers meine UV ausgeschaltet.


Wo müsste die die denn in meinem "Kreislauf" einplanen. Vor den TF? Wieviel Platz muß ich denn dafür reservieren.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Bekämpfung der Schwebealgen klappt damit super.....es werden dann aber Fadenalgen bevorzugt...klares Wasser...Strömung...Nahrung..



Du willst sagen, dass du mit Geduld das gleiche Ergebnis erzielst, wie mit den UVC Filtern?


----------



## bebu (10. Sep. 2017)

Zacky schrieb:


> Ansonsten hat ThorstenC ja schon gemeint, dass sie eigentlich an einem externen Filter-Pumpenkreislauf angeschlossen sind.


Ich habe bisher nur welche mit eingebautem Filter gesehen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Nur deine Frage bezüglich Einlaufströmung und Windrichtung erschließt sich mir dann nicht so ganz.


Das hast Du schon richtig verstanden. Einen Skimmer im FG hatte ich dabei nicht im Sinn. Sondern eher den Einfluss des Windes auf die Strömung in tieferen Bereichen.



Zacky schrieb:


> Bei manchen Teichen sind die Bereiche oberflächlich dennoch getrennt, so dass der Oberflächenschmutz stets im Filterteich verbleibt, sich dort letztendlich absetzt und sedimentiert. Dann wäre ggf. auch in diesem Filterteich ein Skimmer sinnvoll.


So wie bei mir. Nur fraglich, ob ein Skimmer, der im FG betrieben wird, welcher in einem Schwerkraftsytem eingebunden ist, funktioniert, oder das Schwerkraftsystem eher stört.
Ich hatte mal darüber nachgedacht ob das Sinn macht. Hab es dann aber verworfen, weil ich dachte, dass es potentiell eher den Schwerkraftbetrieb stören würde. Konnte mir aber Schluss endlich doch nicht verkneifen zu fragen. Da ich jetzt ja noch ein Rohr für einen Skimmer mit einziehen könnte.



Zacky schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage dessen, was man wie will und was machbar ist. Es gibt nun mal keine ultimative Empfehlung & Lösung für alles. Vieles muss man einfach probieren, testen und dann weiter vermitteln, ob nun gut oder schlecht. Sonst bekommen wir auch keine Antworten aus praktischen Erfahrungen auf die vielen Fragen.


Dazu würde ich ein "totes" Rohr zum testen legen. Wenn es jedoch direkt "Proteste" hagelt. Würde ich mir das sparen. Die "Antworten" würde ich nach dem "Selbstversuch" dann gerne teilen wollen.


----------

